# JANUARY 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st January,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list* ​*I will update the list about once every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​[csv=]
Name, TX, OTD, Result 
Clarabell1973, DFET, 2nd January,  
aspirational, ICSI, 5th January,  
Wonder37, IVF, 6th January,  
flipper628, IUI, 8th January,  
loopee8, OI, 11th January,  
Mrs.Scouse, Clomid, 16th January,  
hopeful39, FET, 17th January,    
popsickles1, ICSI, 18th January,  
keldan89, clomid, 19th January,  
7November, IUI, 19th January,  
April33, ICSI, 20th January,  
vetty, ICSI, 21st January,  
kirstykb1, clomid, 23rd January,  
haggis81, IUI, 23rd January,  
Tabi, ICSI, 23rd January,  
pensacolamom, FET, 23rd January,  
princess79, ICSI, 24th January,  
benbeculagirl, IVF, 25th January,  
melmel, IVF, 25th January,  
bevrossi, IVF, 26th January,  
carol69, IVF, 26th January,  
rory2011, IVF, 26th January,  
Davidaa11, IUI, 27th January,  
Loclot2, ICSI, 27th January,  
Princess H, DE ICSI, 28th January,  
jo1985, ICSI, 28th January,  
laws1612, ICSI, 29th January,  
janetsteps, ICSI, 29th January,  
stillwaiting081, IVF, 29th January,  
Briony, FET, 30th January,  
MrsG2009, ICSI, 31st January,  
paulamcd, clomid, 31st January,  
QUEEN B (Leighsa), ICSI, 31st January, 

[/csv] ​


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi I test on the 2nd jan...if i can last that long xx


----------



## pinkcat

Hi clarabell1973! I'm sure there will be others along to join you soon....Good luck


----------



## Aspi

hi there I am also on my 2ww will have blood test 4th jan so i suppose i will know on the 5th? what a waiting time over christmas! lol;0


----------



## Aspi

oh and my treatment is ICSI!


----------



## clarabell1973

I am hating the waiting game.....i test the 2nd and if postitive i have bloods done 3rd....on the 4th i leave my partner for 6 weeks to go to Cape Town which is where i work....so either way it is going to be so sad to leave him....if all goes well my scans etc will be in South Africa when he wont be with me ....but if all of this produces our little baby then i would climb everest just to say BFP  good luck to you xxxx


----------



## flipper628

Hello Ladies!!

I'm now in the 2WW as well.  I had my second IUI on Dec 24th.  My DH's sample was so much better than the 1st time, >1 mil, woo hoo.  However, I'm a little freaked that we had the IUI too late.  I had a +OPK Friday morning at 5am and my IUI didn't happen until Saturday morning at 10.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to be too negative but its hard!   Baby dust to all!!


----------



## flipper628

Oh and I test on the 8th.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls

Think i test on the 9th, had a successful cycle of clomid 

x


----------



## loopee8

I test on Jan 11. IUI basting was cancelled due to Xmas holiday closure, but I stimmed for 24 days and then had a postive OPK so as the Homerton doctor suggested, my DP and I were 'together' twice after the postive OPK. So I am a little disappointed that the IUI basting was cancelled , but the stimming drugs at least made me ovulate so I am still hopeful    
good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Aspi

Hi loopee8! I am with the homerton too! I was worried they put my embie back early because of hols, I could have had implant on Christmas eve, hoping for a BFP, nurses r great there not too sure about the doctors who have cocked up a few things & times! Not feeling hopeful today, boobs gone down & gurgling sound in line with AF , don't know whether should start testing with cb (blood test on 4th day 16 day 11 now) good luck to everyone!!!   xx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

please can i join? 16th jan clomid


----------



## pinkcat

Happy new year all! I hope your dreams come true this year


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi guys...OTD and it was a BFN.....2012 will be my year....start DEFT in Feb ...good luck all you other jan testers......sending baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Aspi

HI Clarabell so sorry to hear that, you are right about 2012, I did a test this morning and it was negative so got some choices to make I think being practical, not had AF yet and blood test is supposed to be on wednesday, thinking about calling and changing to thursday so that I can work on wednesday and earn some money for the new rounds and possible reversal for my DP! Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## flipper628

I also tested today, way too early, but I gave into weakness...BFN.  I don't know why I did this to myself


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls sorry you got bfn I'm due to test on the 9th but not even gonna bother as I can feel af on it's way xx


----------



## Wonder37

Hi,

My OTD is Friday 6th Jan. This is our first attempt at IVF.

Good luck to all xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Good lick wonder37 xx


----------



## Jean Gray

I'm on round 6 of clomid and trying not to get my hopes up too much! I have irregular cycles so don't know when or if I'm late. I'm reluctant to test as I spent most of last year having tests and getting negative results. I'm on an average 28 day cycle and I'm on day 26. Not sure when to test really.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I'm not sure hun, do you know roughly when you'd be due? have you ovulated on clomid?

x


----------



## Wonder37

Thank you flossey25.  Fingers crossed for you for the 9th! Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thanks hun xx


----------



## loopee8

aspirational, sorry to hear about your BFN. And interesting comment about the Homerton doctors! Yes I find the nurses lovely, but I have met with 4 different doctors and not really bonded with any of them....but as for making mistakes! what do you mean?! Cocking things up, as you put it, sounds worrying, especially when dealing with fertility  

good luck Wonder37
Jean Gray - if you can wait til CD29 and AF still hasn't arrived, then I would test then. Good luck!

Fingers crossed for 2012 to be the year for us all


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi I just had my 2nd treatment at homerton! I too had a few probs during this cycle! Twice they forgot to order my medication and when they did got the dates completly wrong!!!! I only got my medication because I called homecare myself and literally got them the day I started injections.had all diff doctors and just didn't find them positive or reassuring it felt like I was bothering them and it totally stressed me out at a time I should have been relaxing and being calm! I did complain to them at my follow up at how I'd been treated x


----------



## loopee8

Kirsty1 - sorry to hear your Homerton experience has not been great. But if that is our NHS assigned hospital I guess we don't have any options Are you having any more treatment there Kirsty?


----------



## Kirsty1

Yeah we will have our 3rd go in may but will do icsi this time! I was actually really impressed with Homerton on our 1st go was a lot more organised and felt better supported.the nurses were really friendly and seemed positive. Maybe we were just unlucky last time, hopefully we ll have better next time!!think the women who didn't order meds left so am sure it ll be ok x  Good luck to you and thinking positive thoughts xx


----------



## Jean Gray

I gave in and tested! BFN but to be expected. I know I ovulate cos of blood tests as I was about 3 progesterone naturally and 30 with clomid. 

Other half says to leave it for 5-6 days and then test if AF hasn't arrived. As if! Maybe a day or two. 

Fingers crossed for everyone testing this month.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Is af due?


----------



## Aspi

Hi Lopee8 and Kirsty1 - my problem seems really similar to yours Kirsty - nurses are great and supportive - I had a nightmare at first as having fibroids (3 times with a smaller procedure) - Doctor put me in for another similar procedure - I said "are you sure?" as my private gyno had said I may have to have an open myomectomy - she said yes - I booked the time off work - got my dates - as I had the procedure before I know I had to have a prior injection about a month before - nothing came (as they said they would notify me) I called the ferility dept, he told me to email my concerns, Idid. He forgot to resond (I took it as I didnt need them. but I called three weeks before - he apolgised and had forgot, told me to come in straight away to get them (we had an appt for DP the following day) I got the drugs took them to the appt, the doctor was going to inject then just rand to check in gynocology - they told her not to do it as it was too soon and it didnt matter (by now I was beginning to lose faith, but I thought I would hang in there) So pre admin assesment came in gyno dept. They hadnt received my notes - took them ages to get. Saw a lovely Junior doctor who actually read through my notes (amazing that someone would actually read the notes??!) and told me that she knew that the consultant would not do the procedure because I had had it three times previously and that I would have to have the surgery, she also said that I should be really angry as she would be in my position and I should complain (this I will do in my review) this meant that I had to have another appointment booked pushing the IVF further forward into the year - six months wait from the initial scan. I decided to go private as I started to mistrust! Blood test forms also went astray as some things had not been put on to the system which resulted in me running between departments. Overall Nurses are great and I have heard good things about DR Gudi - but seeing 5 different doctors and having to figure out what they are doing or if they have bothered to read my notes has not been the best experience. So I am hoping for better - if we have to pay!! Which is another thing that is bugging me as we only get one free cycle - whereas other boroughs next door to Enfield Get three. 
However in saying all of this the nurses have been brilliant - one of them even noticed that the doctor had given me the wrong date to stop taking my medication - inspiring me with confidence (this doctor did my ET and my partner wasnt happy with the way that he did it - I couldn't see!) Embryologist was also nice and the aneathetist for EC (did not see the doctor at all for EC as they put me under a general and he did not bother to introduce himself beforehand)
Went to have my blood test today - I also tested myself early 5 days and then 48 hours prior and negative - so I had to do the blood test as the nurse said that the urine test could have been wrong and they can tell more from the blood test as to what may be happening..... 
Only 24 hours to wait - lets hope for a miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck everyone else!!


----------



## flipper628

Hello fellow january testers!

I've tested 9dpo, 10dpo, and 11dpo all BFN  

I think I'm out this month, I just feel like the with is imminent  

GL to everyone else, wishing sticky vibes to everyone!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

AF CAME! Gutted


----------



## Aspi

sorry Flossie I share your pain! just heard its a definite BFN for me when I stop crying I may be able to speak to the hospital and find out if they can tell me anything - my beta HCG blood test was less than 1 - whatever that means  good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Aspirational

So sorry hun, i've been crying all day too, it's so hard isn't it.

This was my 1st try at Clomid and when i had my mid cycle scan on the 23rd dec they said i had a 18mm follicle and that i was about to ovulate but day 21 blood test showed only 15 my GP told me i hadnt ovulated but EVERYWHERE online say that 15 is the minimum that shows ovulation

i'm glad af came on its own. it's my 2nd natrual af in 9 years so no provera for me this time thank god

sending you lots of love and kisses xzxxxxx


----------



## loopee8

Aspirational 
I am so sorry to hear your confirmed news. and your story about Homerton doesn't fill me with confidence :-(  Oh well, i will stick it out and see what happens over the next few months. I am scheduled for 2 x IUI cycles between now and May, and if they don't work then booked in for IVF with Homerton in May and we only have 1 x NHS go, so if it doesn't work then we will max out the credit card and go private. I too think I will get a BFN this cycle, not optimistic at all :-( I have no symptoms.

Flossey, so sorry to hear your BFN too, but at least you ovulated    I had 2 out of 5 clomid cycles come back as negative ovulation, but it worked 3 times so dont give up!

x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thank you Loopee8

Still not sure if i did ovulate conflicting information so unsure. but from what i read online i was borderline and did ovulate?

Hope you have success soon

xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

OTD 23rd jan clomid


----------



## Wonder37

Just got my result.....BFP!  I can't believe it!!!  Hcg levels of 186 x

Saying prayers for you all

Xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

OMG wonder37

Congrats xxxx


----------



## loopee8

wow! Wonder37 - huge congrats. Success on your first IVF. How exciting.


----------



## April33

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please?  

Just had my second cycle of ICSI. 

Two embryos transferred today!

OTD is 20th January.


----------



## Wonder37

Thank you Flossey and Loopee for your good wishes.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Cause you can join in April33

I should prob leave this thread now i have got BFN 


xxx


----------



## Aspi

Thankyou loopee8 Nurses, were lovely really good, I asked for a follow up - which they do offer - I asked for Mr Gudi (long wait - but I wanted to speak to the head lol especially seeing as when the nurse said usually they use the first one as your "Diagnostic" one and they will tweak the drugs on the second! but we probably wont get a second free go!!!! Got to speak to my GP tonight to see if another lady who was contesting got a second go, or if anything we can do - checked out whether we should move to walthamstow - before I turn 40 next week - they do three free cycles - but not if one of you has been sterilised - The criteria for each place is SOOOO different - I know we are lucky to get a go - but is this not called the NATIONAL HEALTH SERVICE - not the BY POSTCODE HEALTH SERVICE - I feel like training as a lawyer and taking them to court for discrimination and ageism - lol


----------



## popsickles1

j
Hi ladies.can i join.......

1st cycle of icsi

had embryo transfer today......pt 18th jan - all fingers n toes are crossed xxxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Good luck popsickles1

xx


----------



## popsickles1

thank you flossey25


----------



## kirstykb1

hi can i join OTD 23 jan clomid


----------



## Maybethistime

Egg transfer Spain Tuesday 4 January 2gd 10. On 2ww, testing 18 jan. twinges and a bit of nausea.


----------



## emsoph

Hi, please could. I join too? Fresh egg donor cycle, OTD 23rd Jan but that seems very long, more than 2ww so I'll be testing on 21st!


----------



## April33

flossey25 - please don't feel like you should leave this thread until you're ready!  

aspirational - understand your frustrations regarding this postcode lottery! My PCT funds one IVF/ICSI cycle (assuming you meet all the criteria!) so, whilst I didn't have to pay for my first cycle, I've had to pay for my current cycle. Luckily I got some money back from an insurance policy, otherwise I'd be looking at at least another year until I could afford to fund myself. And all the time the (biological) clock's ticking! I don't begrudge any lady who gets three NHS funded cycles but, as you rightly say, it's supposed to be a national health service! What gives my PCT the right to decide that I'm less deserving of the chance to have a child than someone who lives a few miles away! I spoke with someone from PALS who told me that my PCT focuses on cardiac (and I think, respiratory) services, so they don't have as much money to put aside for fertility treatment. So what, other PCT's offering three funded cycles don't care as much about cardiac (and other services) as mine - of course not! I also spoke with someone at infertility network who effectively told me that I should be grateful that I got one funded cycle as some ladies (as I'm aware) don't get any funded cycles - I am of course grateful that I got one funded cycle and I feel so sorry for those ladies who don't get any help at all but that doesn't make the system right and acceptable!    

Hello kirstyKb1, emsoph, ElaineMcE and Popsickles1!


----------



## popsickles1

hi april....x x x x


----------



## keldan89

Can I join too? 2nd cycle of clomid, OTD 19th Jan but will try & hold out til 23rd if I can! Good luck to all xx


----------



## popsickles1

i'm in tears. Just phoned the embryologist. No frosties - gutted. I asked further about the embies put in on sat n she said the were quite poor in quality - but to stay positive. Its so hard to stay positive. tried not to cry when phoned dh. Dont want him to worry cause hes at work. Just need your poasitivity girls. Quite negative right now.


----------



## Maybethistime

Popsicles 1.


That happened to my friend who had two eggs of what they said was poor quality. She had twin girls, who are now nearly two. Keep your chin up. For all you know they are hanging on in there and multiplying and bedding down as  we speak. This entire game (IVF) is all about hope so don't give up.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Popsickles

So sorry to hear that, try to stay positive, like elaine just said they could be clining on, you just dont know.

i know its hard to stay positive but getting all negative will take its toll on you and your enviroment needs to be as stress free as possible so try to relax as much as you can

Remember you have lots of support here xxx


----------



## loopee8

AF arrived yesterday, so no longer on the 2WW :-(

So I went to Homerton today and had a scan, all clear to start next round of treatment so I start Fostimon injections again tonight! I do feel like I waited one hour in the waiting room for 45 seconds with a doctor that was so disinterested......oh well. I am not giving up hope even though the people giving the treatment aren't that inspiring...


----------



## April33

Hello keldan89  

popsickles1 - just wanted to reiterate what the other ladies have been saying about trying to stay positive! I won't pretend that I wasn't disappointed with the quality of the two embryos that I've just had transferred. But I got on google and came across lots of stories (from FF and other fertility websites) of ladies who have had similar quality embryos transferred and have gone on to have successful pregnancies, similar to Elaine's friend. It can, and does, happen!


----------



## April33

loopee8 - sorry   has shown her ugly face!  . Good to hear that you're getting back on the tx bandwagon again already though! Stay positive!


----------



## loopee8

thanks April
best of luck to all still on their 2WW this january
xxx


----------



## popsickles1

i just thought id pop in to say a great big thank you to april, flossey, elaine, for youre kind words and support x x x 

loopee8 - so sorry youre doctor seemed disinterested hun, sometimes it does just feel that we are a statistic doesnt it.....hugs to you sweetie x x x 

how is everyone else??


----------



## kirstykb1

hi every1 just wondering if my menstural cycle is average 32days and you have a 2ww does that mean if im on day 17 i should still be having baby makin sex now
bit confused 2 wen i should be ovulating cos if u ovulate on day 14 surely i should get AF earlier??
can any1 help
kirsty


----------



## paulamcd

I test on 31st Jan and i am on my 5th round of Clomid.  Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Maybethistime

Kirsty


2 ww generally refers to the fortnight following IVF or egg transfer. As for when to do the baby dance my doctor told me that if you don't want to use ovulation sticks you should gave sex every other day. I would try clear blue if you want to use the ovulation sticks.. Test from day ten onwards..


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Popsickles

Your most welcome hun, anytime xxx


----------



## Zargus

I am due to test on 21st January following ICSI.  Not sure I can wait that long though!


----------



## April33

Hello paulamcd and Vetty!  

I have been very surprised at how calm I have been since embryo transfer. However, I can feel the butterflies beginning to flutter their little wings in my stomach today!!! I was so upset after my first ICSI failure that I think a bit of 'self preservation' has been going on - after all if I expect to get a BFN it won't hurt as much if I do get that result, right? But today I suspect there's a little bit of hope and optimism creeping in!


----------



## popsickles1

Fingers and toes crossed for you april x x x


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, I had iui ( basted on 5th Jan), otd 19th jan... can I join you on this crazy 2ww?


----------



## popsickles1

Hi 7nov its mad but welcone


----------



## Zargus

April33 - I know what you mean re self preservation.  That was my philosophy, but now I've had the ET and I am getting 'twinges' I've been searching these pages to give me clues as to whether I might expect a BFN or a BFP  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## popsickles1

Im exactly the same i have had constant af pains......

Question - does tge absence if an implantation bleed mean a bfn


----------



## Maybethistime

My doctor said that implantation bleeding was rare. I had become obsessed with it. I asked my sister who has had six children and she said it never happened to her, not once. It is really hard to not check for signs and to google everything.  From today I am going to try visualisation, I am going to try and do some deep breathing and imagine the cells bedding in and doubling in size day by day..


Popsicle, how are you bearing up today?


----------



## popsickles1

Thanks elaine.....im going to do my relaxation cd that i have too....ur right....i need to stop obsessing and googling. If itll be it will be.......

How are u elaine x x


----------



## Maybethistime

Like you am anxious.. Remind me when you test again?


----------



## Zargus

popsickles1 said:


> Question - does tge absence if an implantation bleed mean a bfn


I sincerely hope not since I had no bleed either.

ElaineMcE - I like your thinking, but it's so hard not to obsess though, especially when sitting around doing nothing much! I told myself I wouldnt be like this though


----------



## popsickles1

18th jan. How about u? 

Vetty i thought id not be like this tii


----------



## Maybethistime

Me too. But am going to sign off and force myself outside. Are you both at home full time? Popsicle I test the same day as you. Remember girls, we still stand a great chance.


----------



## popsickles1

I have the two weeks off as annual leave. I am a gynae nursr working in the emergency miscarriage clinic. So couldnt face work.....its a hard job at the best dealing with pregnancy loss. As a nurse ur not allowed to take youre own oroblems to work with u so i thoufht id be better not being at work. Sometimrs too much knowledge us detrimental.


----------



## Zargus

I'm at work full time but have been off since egg collection.  I have a fairly stressful job which can also involve clambering under desks and climbing on ladders so am staying off for at least half the 2ww.  I dont want to kick myself if I get a BFN.

I have been doing some work from home (that which doesnt involve clambering under desks or up ladders) but will probably go back next week.  A colleague knows I've been going through IVF so has told me I am to find her if anything strenous needs doing!

I am forcing myself out the house today though, going to see my parents this afternoon and then meeting my sister for dinner tonight    She has recently had her 2nd ICSI which sadly failed so I think we will be comparing notes.  Oh god I am obsessed!!!

You guys test a few days before me.  Good luck.  You're right we do stand a great chance.  Need to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Sending you lovely ladies lots and lots of                                               

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## April33

Hello 7november  

popsickles1 - wow that sounds like a very stressful job! I can totally understand why you're not working at the moment!

Vetty - I'm curious as to what you do that involves clambering under desks and climbing on ladders!  

flossey25 - thank you for sending us all so much  !

I took last week as annual leave but I'm back at work this week. In a way, it's probably a good thing because at least my mind isn't totally focused on the 2ww wait all of the time - but I'd still love to be at home relaxing! I have four days of annual leave left this year (my holiday year runs until the end of February), so I'm thinking of using this next week. I don't know what you ladies think but I think the second week is going to be harder because I'm going to be terrified of not making it to OTD again! Although, of course, I'm going to make it this time!!!!!


----------



## Zargus

Popsickles1 - your job sounds really stressful, makes me feel a fraud saying my job is stressful!

Flossey25 - thanks for all the positive vibes

April33 - I'll let you know about whether week 2 is harder when I get there lol.  I suspect the answer will be that it is, I dont do waiting full stop!

Oh and I'm in charge of the IT in my office as well as the office management side of things!  I'm sometimes under desks sorting out faulty cables and up ladders sorting lights.


----------



## popsickles1

Votty everyones job is stressful.......sweetie.......


----------



## Jean Gray

4 negative HPTs so demanded (nicely!) a blood test as day 35 on Clomid and period a week late. Well, I assume as i don't have regular cycles! 

Blood test today so technically I'm testing today but no idea how long until I get the results. 

Fingers crossed or it's back to the hospital for more tests ahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## popsickles1

Good luck jean oraying for you


----------



## April33

Good luck with the blood test Jean! 

Does anybody know whether feeling extra hungry is a side effect of Cyclogest? I've been really hungry the past two days, which is how I usually get a few days before   arrives! But I know other symptoms that I'd normally associate with   (e.g. feeling bloated, nausea, sore (.)(.) etc.) that I'm currently experiencing are common side effects of Cyclogest. Just not sure about the hunger!


----------



## popsickles1

Im not getting hungry but nerves are getting the better of me. I am getting sore  boobs could that be the cycloget or is it my usual pre menstrual symptoms.....this is  agonising


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all.


All going on. Can smell everything, coffee making me want to heave and have no interest in food. April how did the blood test go? Popsicles it all sounds ver promising and April how are you?


----------



## popsickles1

Jean sweetie did you're blood test come back

Hi Elaine -desperately trying to keep positive.....i think the clinic are sick of me phoning for silly advice all the time....really they have done their bit now its up to the big bloke up stairs/mother nature etc.......

I am                                       for all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keldan89

Good luck to all     

I had a really rough night last night & a temp of over 100 c hhis morning (38.3)! Aching all over, bloated & full of flu!   not good! I'm not hungry, am exhausted, have stomach cramps, constipated (sorry if tmi) & backache, but not sure if they are all due to the flu, AF on it's way or early symptoms! Hate this 2ww!  
    to all xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Early night and another water bottle..


----------



## Maybethistime

Keldan


When do you test?


----------



## popsickles1

Hi kel sorry to hear ur not well

night elaine


----------



## April33

popsickles1 - I told myself that this time I would not 'symptom spot' because, as you rightly say, symptoms could be due to Cyclogest, premenstrual symtoms or, hopefully, early pregnancy! To be fair, I'm not trying to spot early pregnancy symptoms like last time - this time I'm focusing on spotting symptoms that could mean   is on her way!  

ElaineMcE - I must say, your symptoms do sound promising! I definitely know ladies who have been pregnant and have had a heightened sense of smell and a problem with coffee!   this is a positive sign!

Keldan89 - sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Take extra care of yourself.  

Well, I'm going to add another 'symptom' to my list - I am feeling incredibly emotional! I was listening to a CD on my way to work this morning and one of the songs made me really tearful (not good since I was driving!). To be fair, this song does have a lot relevance to me. I remember hearing it just after my first ICSI failure and the words described perfectly how I was feeling. This morning I experienced those emotions that this song stirred back then, which makes no sense because this cycle is far from over, I've no idea what the outcome is going to be yet! I've no idea what that was all about but I still feel really tearful and emotional  ! Stupid hormones  !


----------



## keldan89

Thanks ladies,

Jean - good luck with your blood test.  hope you don't have to wait too long.

Elaine - AF is due on 19th but my longest recent cycle has been 31 days so gonna try and hold out till 21st!!!! Not sure if I will manage tho!

Sending      to all that your symptons turn into a BFP!

I'm feeling better today - not sure what my body is up to!! My temp dropped right down to 36.3 this morning! That's .3 lower than before my flu stuff! And I had a harsh stabbing pain in my uterus last night about 9pm for about 30 secs. Made me jump out of bed!  Trying hard not to think it's an implantation dip but     hard!

Kel
xx


----------



## popsickles1

^pray      

praying harf for us all


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi guys

Hoping I can join you.  Et was yesterday, 1 Grade 1 on board via IVF and 2 frosties.  OTD 25th Jan.  Am supposed to be keeping quiet but not quite sure what to do with myself, its only day 1 !!!!


----------



## April33

Welcome benbeculagirl!


----------



## 7november

hi ladies...
this thread is hot.. lot of activity
good luck to everyone 
Elaine - symptoms sound promising
Keldan -     hope it is implantation sweety
Popsickles , April .... can totally understand what u are going through, every time we have any symptoms.. can' tell if its cyclogest. or preg.. I am feeling hungry all the time with med and pessary in last 6/12 have gone up 2 dress sizes,sore and bigger boobs... Praying for all of us..


----------



## April33

Keldan89 - Hope your symptoms mean positive news! 

7november - I'm glad I'm not the only one who's feeling hungry all the time! 

Need you ladies to give me a kick up the  today! I don't know what's wrong with me (well, I do, it's most likely the drugs!) but my mood has really dipped today and I'm finding it hard to be positive. It's like I've convinced myself that it hasn't worked but I have no reason to believe this whatsoever! Why am I upsetting myself when I have no proof that there's any need to be upset? Sorry for being so negative!


----------



## popsickles1

April.....that is exactly how im feeling today

benbe yay youre pupo with me 

afm.....im not hungry all the tone im struggling to eat.....cayse im so nervois.....


----------



## 7november

April ,popsickles -      stay positive... wait till otd , hopefully we all have positive cycles and this year brings happiness to us all.


----------



## keldan89

Sending loads of      to you popsickles & April. Xx


----------



## popsickles1

Thank u kel n nov....ive just opened up to by dh bout how im.feeling......ive been.keeping it fron him cause he worries....and hes at work......but this is our 2ww not my 2ww


----------



## Maybethistime

Well said girls.. Let's think about a positive outcome for us all. Let think about this time next year we we won't have the time to do this. Because we have babies to look after.


----------



## popsickles1

Im holding that thought tight elaine.......

Can i have a massage in the 2ww


----------



## Maybethistime

I have acupuncture and reflexology but she is super careful. I am seeing her tomorrow can ask her if you want me to?


----------



## popsickles1

Yes please


----------



## Maybethistime

Will let you know.


----------



## kirstykb1

hi poppsickle 
im a massage therapist and do refexology and aromatherapy
body massage is great as it improves circlation so it will be encouraging them hormones around the body but avoid the abdomen area in the 2ww.... it is excellent for relaxation so would be ideal for this stage keep them nerves and anxious feeling at bay!
refexology is a bit tricky but i suppose if u miss the reproductive area out u shud be ok?
aromatherapy is really tricky as some essential oils can induce bleeding and shud be avoided when on the 2ww but at other tyms in ur cycle can be extremely effective as the improve hormone production and can help with fertility
hope this helps 
KIRSTY


----------



## kemik

I'm so glad to have people going through this 2ww. This is my 1st cycle, My OTD is on the 20th Jan and as most of you don't know what to do with myself to make the days go faster. I'm currently day 7 post ET and I'm not sure if the symptoms i have are the drugs or   I've been having nausea and a funny taste (not pleasant) in my mouth for 2 days now. Other than that I have no other symptoms that could lead me to believe its worked.


----------



## kirstykb1

hey kemik
how ur symptoms turn out to be a BFP
     
GOOOOOOOOOOD LUCKKKKK 
xxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Kermick it's great having this forum. We are all in the same boat, so it's interesting to compare notes. Helps keep us all sane.. Let's all hope for some good news.    .


----------



## Jean Gray

it makes me feel very up beat after reading this thread. I can phone for my blood test results tomorrow, eek. Might not have them yet but definately by Tuesday. 

I thought it was only a 2ww but so far it's 3 and counting with FIVE negative hpts. I've decided I must have some weird obsession with weeing! 

As to symptoms, I get light headed easily, have very sore nipples (eeew) and big bloaty belly. God, being a woman is sooooo much fun


----------



## popsickles1

Jean yourr symptoms are sounding podotive sweetir

thank u kirsty x x x


----------



## Maybethistime

Night all, another day closer to testing...


----------



## April33

Morning ladies!

popsickles1 - how are you feeling today? Think I may open up to DH this evening about how I'm feeling. Guess I've been trying to 'protect' him in a way from any negativity because he's so positive and optimistic, and I'm so scared of bursting his bubble! But I think I need to share my experience with him. 

7november - thanks for the  ! I'm   that I make it to OTD this time!

Keldan89 - thanks also for the  !

kemik - we share the same OTD! A funny taste in your mouth sounds like a positive symptom!

Jean Gray - I share your symptoms. I do not believe it's possible for my belly to get any bigger!


----------



## kemik

Morning ladies

Thanks for all the   and  
I'm   very hard for us all to get BFP.
I'm not sleeping well, waking at 3am, must be anxiety.   another day wondering


----------



## popsickles1

Ive been awake sunce 4. Glad im not the only one......must be nerves......hugs to u kemik


----------



## April33

I've also been having restless nights!  

Liking the new photo by the way popsickles1!


----------



## popsickles1

Thank u april x x


----------



## kemik

Popsickles1 - Hugs to u too. I am not alone .x.


----------



## popsickles1

We shud start a insomniacs thread


----------



## keldan89

Add me to the insomnia list! Bed at 10pm awake at 12am, wee, awake at 3am, wee, awake at 5am, wee, awake at 7am & take bbt! I usually wake up for the lol in the night but not this much!! Also waking up sweating which I never do but no idea if it's flu, anxiety or symptoms!!! Aaaarrrgggghhhh!!!! Roll on 21st!


----------



## mia83

keldan89 simptomos  like  yours  gave me  a bfp  this  time  i was the same  as  you,im not meant to post here  but  i  read this  thread  everyday  cos  i was  here  too i wish  you all the best ladies  praying  u all get  bfp on your OTD xxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies....
keep going every morning brings us closer to otd... and hopefully BFP


----------



## Zargus

Hey all.

I’m feeling a bit low today. Am convinced my treatment hasn’t worked but still have another week to wait before OTD. I’m not very patient anyway but this has been the hardest thing I’ve ever done.  My treatment has dragged on which hasn’t helped, I started to D/R mid-Nov and had a provisional date of mid-Dec for ET but what with my body being slow (stubborn?) to D/R, and then Christmas, that finally happened last week.  

On ET day I was told to rest up, but I think my clinic have perhaps been overcautious in what they told me to from chatting to my sister who is going through exactly the same treatment.  But I’m worried that I’ve overdone things the last couple of days, I went shopping then out to dinner with my sister in the week, I’ve taken my little dog for a couple of walks, been cooking today and going shopping later and meeting some friends for dinner tonight. 

These last few days seem to be dragging so and I am having all sorts of pains and twinges.  I’ve been searching through these pages, reading into every symptom.  I read a ‘symptom’ I’ve been experiencing and think yes that’s a good sign but then I read that people have had other symptoms I haven’t had and feel down again.  I am also well aware of the fact the HRT I’m on can cause some of the symptoms that people say they had before going on to get a BFP! My head is such a mush  

I’m going back to work tomorrow, so that will hopefully take my mind off things.  My hubby says I’m being silly and what will be will be but I know he’ll be hugely disappointed if it doesn’t work.  I actually think he wants kids more than me.

Sorry for the essay.  I think I need a good kick up the bum to get me out this mood!!!


----------



## keldan89

Mia83- i really hope your right! It will make all this worth it if I do get a bfp! Trying not to get my hopes up but just feel different this time somehow! Very hard to put my finger on what tho! 

Vetty- I'm like you, watching every symptom when I promised myself I wouldn't this month! I try & remind myself that everyone is different so will experience different things. God must be a man cos a woman would have made things easy for us to read into!   sending you lots of     

Kel
Xx


----------



## April33

Hi Vetty,

Just wanted to give you a big      

It sounds like you're feeling exactly the same way I was yesterday. 

After my ET I was told to put my clothes back on and carry on with life exactly as I normally would do, so that's exactly what I did! I was told to do whatever is normal for me. So please do not worry that you've done too much. The way I look on it is if I was lucky enough to fall pregnant naturally I would have no idea at this stage that I could be pregnant. I bet there's loads of women out there that have gone to the gym etc. during those first few weeks that they've been pregnant and everything's turned out fine.  

I am really bad at 'symptom spotting' so I know that what I'm about to say is really hypocritical - try not to focus too much on the 'symptoms'! I kinda agree with your hubby - it's all out of our hands now and what will be will be. I know this doesn't make things any easier for us but we've done all we can now hun.  

I think being at work has definitely helped me this week and I hope it helps you too.


----------



## keldan89

Sorry just wanted to add congratulations on your bfp Mia! Xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all.

Like all of you am trying not to worry too much but it's hard. I too am waking up at 3.00 or 4.00 which is the worst time, it's feels like neither night or day. I am also dreaming  really vividly men and the sea are the most recurrent themes.  Last night about an old colleague and the night before about one of my husbands old employees another time about one of my bosses. It's no overstatement to say I have never had any interest in any of these guys, but....... Hormones are a crazy thing...

I had a bit of accupunture today and she was great. Popsicle I asked about your question and she said fine so long as your practitioner knows what she is doing and she also said to tell her that you were technically pregnant. I loved the phrase and it's going to me my new mantra. She also gave me some guidelines about what to be eating now and in the future? Will share it if you are interested?

E


----------



## April33

Sorry Mia - congratulations on your BFP!!!!


----------



## mia83

keldan89 and April33 thnx  a lo,t i  hope  i will  congrat  you  soon ladies  xxxx


----------



## popsickles1

Congrats mia x x x


----------



## Jean Gray

Got the blood test results today and they were negative. That many tests can't be wrong. Felt really down that something else must be wrong with me but then got over myself. Made an appointment with my GP for Monday first thing and I'm back at the hospital on 1st February. 

For some reason I feel like an idiot for getting my hopes up when I had no proof but I think that's just the way my life is at the moment. The only good thing I can think at the moment is that last time I was at the hospital they offered to let me see the consultant himself so I think I'll see if that can happen this time. I just want to ask a few questions and see if I'm reacting badly to the drugs. 

Well that's me knocked out this month but I'll keep my fingers crossed for everybody.


----------



## popsickles1

Jean you are not an.idiot for living on hope sweetie.....we are all living on hope......y else would we torture ourselves like this x x x


----------



## Maybethistime

Jean I am so sad the hear that.... Be kind to yourself and try again and soon as you feel ready for it.




E


----------



## Maybethistime

Popsicles. How are you today?


----------



## popsickles1

Bit better thanks elaine......my sister is going in to be induced.....how do i stay happy n smiley for her n her new baby wen i am potebtially facing a bfn.......


----------



## Maybethistime

You don't know that for sure. As for your sister, it's understandable to feel nervous. You will be fine when you see her little one. I do know what you mean it seems like the whole world is pregnant or pushing a pram. So try and keep your spirits up. You may be in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## popsickles1

thanks elaine,,,,, you are being my rock in this 2ww mwaaaahhhh


----------



## melmel

Hi ladies,

Do u mind if i join u here? 
Had ET on 11.1.12 and OTD is 25.1.12. Every thing crossed   

Wishing every one well xx
mel xx


----------



## popsickles1

I became an aunty again this morning......


----------



## keldan89

Hi Mel  hope it works for you this month 

Popsickles   it's not over for you yet this month. Sending lots of    to you to help you be strong & keeping everything crossed you can give your niece/nephew a cousin in 9 months x

Jean- sorry it didn't happen this month 

I'm feeling pretty down today too  had row with DH this morning cos I kept him up most of the night cos I couldn't sleep & just had acupuncture & he's cleared most of my 'symptoms'! So not sure what's going on now  he said looking at my charts there's a possibility I have a drop in progesterone causing the temp dip after ov which means its difficult to implant. He did say it was only a possibility but I don't feel so hopeful now. He also said the dizziness & palpitations could be due to not eating properly. I thought I was! He could be trying not to get my hopes up   only another 7 days to go!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Zargus

Jean – really sorry to hear that.  We all try not to get our hopes up but I think it’s much easier said than done.  Hope you get some answers from the consultant.

Popsickles – I’m not sure whether to say congratulations or not.  Hope you’re ok.  Sending you lots of     for OTD.

Hi melmel.  I’ve got everything crossed for you.

Keldan89 – "Could"? "Only a possibility"?  Not definitive statements.  Sounds to me like he’s thinking aloud.  Nothing is set in stone so don’t lose hope.

Hope everyone is doing ok today.  I'm now halfway through my 2ww.  I think this week is going to be even more difficult with more ups and downs.


----------



## April33

Jean Gray -   on your bfn

melmel - welcome!  

Keldan89 -  . I agree with vetty - please don't listen to what he said!

well, I am feeling incredibly low  ! Had sharp shooting pains yesterday and today. Incredibly bloated. Feeling sick. So emotional. Feel like AF is on her way. Plus i've got a hard lump under my stomach that i've been trying to ignore but it's getting painful, don't know what that is! Pretty much know it's not worked for me this time   

Are you ladies having a urine or blood sample tested on OTD?


----------



## Maybethistime

Feeling rotten. Feel like period is coming back killing me. Feel like throwing up. 

Good night all!


----------



## popsickles1

April i know exactly how you are feeling hun x x x lets give each other a great big fat cyber hug x x x 

vetty - i managed to find the strength and courage to go and see my niece,, she is beautiful....i cried all the way to the hospital and walking to the maternity ward i was physically shaking....but i put on a good performance and am up for nomination at the next oscare awards ceremony x x x I am half way through 2ww too - is bloody agony x x 

kel - am trying to keep the pma     very hard but i am trying

elaine - it coukls be other symptoms hunni x x x x


----------



## April33

Popsickles1 - you're a braver lady than I am  

Elaine -   that you're wrong about AF!


----------



## popsickles1

Im not brave....have been texting the samaritons all night


----------



## April33

Oh popsickles, I am so sorry  . I feel terrible now. I was just trying to say that I would not have been able to go to the maternity ward like you did and I admire you for being able to put your own feelings to one side for your sister. I'm really sorry if I sounded insensitive, that's the last thing I intended! Me and my big mouth! We're all here for you sweetie!


----------



## popsickles1

Aoril omg im sorry to make u feel bad.....i did get what u meant hun x x x please forgive me


----------



## April33

Popsickles, there's nothing to forgive hun  ! Hope you're ok, sounds like you've had a rough night.


----------



## popsickles1

I did hun x x how are u april x x x


----------



## princess79

Hi ladies
Please can I join this thread now that I am officially PUPO!!!!
Icsi, had et today (day 5), 2 on board. OTD; 24th Jan.
X


----------



## popsickles1

Yay princess ur pupo


----------



## Laws1612

Hi ladies wondering of I could join had ET today after icsi die to test 29th jan!! So excited I'm PUPO !!! Anyone else due my sort of date!! Have you been asked to do anything  Any advice welcome its our first cycle xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Welcome Laws


The only advice I can give you is try to relax and take it easy. This forum is fantastic and everyone is really friendly. Don't know how I'd have survived the last few days without april, Popsicle and all. Welcome aboard..


----------



## bevrossi

Bev.... IVF test date 26th Jan  🙏


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Laws, my test date is 26th and it's also my 1st go at IVF and what an emotional roller coaster it is😏. At least it's good to come on here and see people in same situation hey? I wish you the very best of luck 
Bev x


----------



## popsickles1

Welcome bevrossi n laws

ho april elaine n princess x x x


----------



## carol69

Hi Ladies, just wondering if I can join you, I had my ET transfer on Saturday with embryo donation, OTD is 26th Jan.

This is my 8th IVF cycle, so really 2012 is our year.

 for all you lovely ladies.

Love Carol xxx


----------



## popsickles1

Welcome carole lets hope now 2012 is ur year


----------



## Zargus

Hi ladies

Welcome  Bevrossi, Laws and carol. Congrats to all on being PUPO.

Elaine/April – don’t forget that AF pains and feeling sick could mean pregnancy too.  

April - I am doing test at home on OTD, I’ve already bought my test from Boots.  Am so tempted to test early but hubby has said no, I should do it when I when I have been told to. 

Mia – congrats on your BFP, I missed that yesterday 

Popsickles – so pleased you were brave enough to go and see your sister.  And lovely to hear your sense of humour despite it probably being the most difficult thing you’ve had to do. You sound like such a strong person, I’m not sure I could have done that.  Hope you are feeling better today and you have a better night tonight.

Yay princess, you’re PUPO.  You’re OTD is only a 9 day wait.  It’s making me think that maybe I should test early!

AFM I’ve been at work again today and think I may have overdone things.  Kept coming over dizzy.  Had a bit of a moan at DH on the drive home as he was really irritating me (no reason, but poor him getting the brunt of my mixed up hormones).  Really not feeling myself today, I couldn’t find a sandwich in pret that I could eat – was either cured meat or had mayo in and when I got home I so wanted a bath.  It’s funny the small things you miss!  I’m going to Harvester tonight to cheer myself up!


----------



## Maybethistime

Just had a call from a friend of mine  who did clomid in november. She tested on the right day and got  a bfn. It was a pound shop test so she tested again with a clear blue the following two days still bfn. She said she just had a feeling she could not explain and continued to test for a further three times and finally on day six after she was told to make the initial test she got a BFP. So let's to quote Bon Jovi, keep the faith.....


----------



## April33

Hello princess79 and bevrossi  

Welcome Laws1612 - if I was going to give any advice it would be to try not analyse every 'symptom' that you experience. And if you can do that, please let the rest of us know how you managed!  

Hello carol69 - wow, eight cycles! Really hope this is the one for you!  

popsickles1 - how's your day gone? Hope tonight's a bit more peaceful for you. I feel a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde character at the moment - I'll be in the depths of despair one moment and almost detached the next, like this is all happening to someone else!   

Vetty - spoke with DH about doing a HPT. He wants us to wait until OTD and not do a HPT beforehand. I'd prefer to know the result beforehand before going to the clinic. My clinic do the test using a urine sample. I'd rather have a blood sample tested because then you get to know the hCG levels (if any), I believe. If it's positive then it gives you some indication that everything's ok (rather than having to wait another 2 - 3 weeks for a scan), whilst if it's negative at least you have some idea of whether implantation occured and you've got some ideas of what may have gone wrong. Enjoy Harvester!

Elaine - always good to hear a positive story!


----------



## Laws1612

Elaine thanks for the advice my husband doesn't let me do muxh so that's great!! 

Bevrossi thank you it's good 2 chat about it all think I would go crazy otherwise it's good knowing your not the only one hopefully we can keep eachother same over the next couple of weeks!! And pray for bfp!!

April don't think there is much chance of that certainly gonna do my best tho lol!!

Thank you to all the ladies that have welcome me hopefully we can all help eachother throughout this!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Princess H

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you please. 

I had DE ICSI in Spain. My transfer was yesterday morning. I had 2 very good 5 day blasts transferred. I'm now back home in the UK resting. 

My OTD is 28th January. This is going to be a long 2 weeks.

Helen xxxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Welcome princess


Which Spanish clinic did you use?


----------



## Princess H

Hi Elaine, we're at Vistahermosa in alicante. Are you using a Spanish clinic too? Xx


----------



## Zargus

Hi PrincessH.  Welcome to the 2ww.

April – I have been told to do HPT and phone them with results.  I am not sure what happens next, whether I have to go in to see them for a blood test or if I go to my GP for that (I’m on NHS treatment).  I didn’t want to ask questions about what happens if the test is positive as I didn’t want to tempt fate!  

Elaine – I didn’t even know you could get a HPT in the Pound Shop! Not the place I would think to go and buy one! Nice to hear a positive story though, I think I will do several to be sure either way.


----------



## hopeful39

Hi there,

Please add me to the January 2WW list.  Will have results of Official Test on Tues 17th.  Very frightened it's another chemical pregnancy/pending miscarriage as HPT results positive, but faint.
Many thanks.


----------



## April33

Welcome Princess H  

hopeful39 - can understand your concerns given your history. But you have tested early, before your OTD, so perhaps that's the reason for the faint line. Congratulations on your BFP!  

Vetty - I see, I would definitely prefer to do a HPT at home and phone in the results to the clinic! Our clinic insists that we go in for the test (even if you've bled early and know the result's going to be negative). The last place you want to be is at the clinic when you get bad news and you're so upset.

I have a question about Cyclogest pessaries. Do you ladies find there are days when you don't seem to have absorbed any of the pessary? I'm just a little bit concerned that my body is not absorbing enough progesterone. This happened last time and I'm worried this may have been the reason for my early bleed - terrified it may happen again!


----------



## melmel

Mornin ladies,

I hope everyone is well and not going to   on the 2WW !!
Just a quick one from me as my tummy is telling me its breakfast time . lol

I didnt get this far into my 2WW last time so its a bit of a milestone for me... Dont wanna get to confident but am really feeling positive this time round.
                                 

FOR ALL OF US XXXX


----------



## April33

Hi melmel - Afraid I am totally   by now!! So glad you've got further on this cycle than last time -   this is a good sign for you! My milestone will be Wednesday (12dp3dt) - if I can get through Wednesday without bleeding I will a lot more positive!


----------



## Maybethistime

April

I have the same thing with progesterone so I asked the doctor and he said that there is always leakage and that the body is very good at absorbing what it needs. He also said that the object of the exercise is to ensure that you always have a vg full of prog.


----------



## popsickles1

Hi all....

April I am 'leaking' the cyclogest too Hun x x 

Morning Elaine

Mel I'm so glad ur feeling so positive 

Hopeful congrats on ur bfp.....are u getting any early preg symptoms yet cause my otd is wed n I'm not feeling a thing

Afm no sleep again hating the nights in the 2ww


----------



## bevrossi

Ladies, as this is my 1st go any advice would be great  Although i have done nothing but rest since Fri as i sometimes suffer with a bad back, and right now its playing me up  
Its also so different that different clinics tell you different things? My clinic says "you are now safe to have intercourse" but my friends clinic says no intercourse for the 2ww And mine doesnt mention on my do's and dont list about a bath? But my friends says you cannot have 1?
You ladies that have had a bleed before your otd when did this happen? Has nayone had a bleed and ggone on to have normal pregnancy? As in my list it says this is possible? 
I could talk forever hahahah
Good luck to all     

Bev x x x


----------



## bevrossi

Ladies,

Are u using pesserys Rectally or vaginally? As ive carried on rectally with advice from a friend who advised me of the leaking And im having no problems at all

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## popsickles1

Im using mine vaginally cause i got constipated wen i used it rectally....although rectally is cleaner.....

Bevrossi my ckinic gave me no dos and donts throughout the whole process......ive just took advuce from on here tbh......


----------



## Laws1612

bevrossi 

This is my first treatment too however the clinic have been really good with the information they have given me. They said no hot baths due to rasing your core body tempeerture during the early stages of pregnancy. in regards to inercourse she said to me that i was allowed but it had to be gentle othing to crazy ( i her own words)!! lol But i thought for the sake of two weeks and the possible chance of it affecting a BNP that we wouldnt. Cant helo you with the other questions as its my first cycle too!! fingers crossed we will both have a baby very shortly!!

The pesseries i took rectally until day of ET and now vaginally, i am getting leakage but the body will only absorb what its needs the pesseries are covered in vegtable fat and that is also what leaks out. I found the doing them up the back passage was painful and sorry for TMI i was constipated too!!

Hope everyone is doing ok!! please keep us all updated with reults from scans and EC!! My test date is the 29th and quite scared and excited so badly want it to work.

Can i ask is everyone back to doing normal things after ET. I had it done yesterday and stayed in bed for a couple of hours and then just lounged around today im sat about but doing a little more. When did everyone get back to normally, think im being too careful ?? xxxx


----------



## Zargus

Morning girls.  Back at work and trying to read everyone’s updates but I sit near the kitchen and my PC is on full view so keep having to flick in and out so people can't see what site I’m on so it’s taken me a while lol.  

April – yes re the Cylogest leakage.  I have resorted to constantly wearing a panty liner.  Some days it is worse than others but like Elaine says I guess it’s my body telling me what it needs.

Melmel – great that you have got further this time round.  Definitely good sign, keep up the positivity    

Hopeful – congrats on the BFP 

Bevrossi – tis my first time too.  My clinic told me no baths, apparently a quick in and out (ooh er) is ok but “no sitting there with candles”.  I was told to behave as if I was pregnant, so no raw egg, pate or cured meats.  I was told to take it easy, no lifting or strenuous exercise, gentle stroll ok.  I didn’t ask about sex to be honest, I didn’t even think of it. Using the Cyclogest and having the daily discharge (sorry TMI) it’s kinda put me off.  There is a thread on this board somewhere about sex, consensus was that most had been told not to but orgasms were ok lol.  I haven't bled at all since starting to D/R not even any spotting and was warned I might after EC.  I am not trying to dwell on whether it means anything that I didn’t!  and to answer your Q about Cyclogest, I’m usually them vaginally.  I know they are small but aside from the fact I suffer from IBS and often have sudden urges to go to the loo (sorry TMI again!) so I didn’t want to worry about whether the pessary had been absorbed properly, the thought of using them rectally really does not appeal, although I did suggest to DH I use them that way so we could have sex as he appears to have the horn big time since I can't have sex (which is weird cos it was always me with the higher sex drive before lol)

Laws1612 – I had ET on Sat 7 Jan.  I did nothing at all that day except my hubby and I visited a friend round the corner in the evening for DVD night and Chinese, then the next day I lounged on the sofa all day.  Monday I did a bit of work on the laptop on the sofa first thing then lots of TV.  Didn’t really do much until Weds but still took it easy.  Came into work over the weekend to supervise some works taking place and back to normal today although because I am often up and down out of my chair all day I think I am going to leave early.  I would say just do what your comfortable doing.  If you are usually an active person and will fret too much about what’s going on if you’re sitting around doing nowt then you might want to get back to ‘normal’ sooner.  Your body will soon tell you if you're doing too much.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## bevrossi

Thank u so much Laws, Vetty and popsickles for all your good advice, im glad of the no sex to be honest hehe but my poor hubby isnt haha.... Ive been really chilling because of my back problem, just hope its eases soon as bit boring lying flat for 3 days as ive now read all my girlie gossip mags lol.... god luck to all and fingers crossed we will all be yummy mummys very soon     

Bev x
Ps any of u ladies at Liverpool Womens Hospital? x


----------



## incognito

just got out of my first IUI. Made it through with a few hiccups but all in all we were done within an hour of getting to the hospital.  All the    seemed to have worked out miraculously because at 11am we thought we weren't going to make it to the IUI in time to meet the ovulation schedule. God tested us in a way I don't think both me or the DH will forget.. 

now please tell me this 2ww is not as painful as it sounds..


----------



## April33

Elaine, popsickles, Laws1612 & Vetty - thanks for your advice/experience/knowledge of the pessaries! 

bevrossi - the only thing I was told I should avoid was heavy lifting and strenuous exercise. Nothing was mentioned about sex but, personally, we have made the decision not to during this 2ww. But, as long as you're not swinging from the chanderliers I don't think there should be a problem ! I wasn't advised not to have a bath but the majority of ladies on this site seem to have been told to avoid hot baths, so no hot baths for me! I'm using the pessaries vaginally - I'm afraid there's no way I could even attempt to do them rectally, I'm really pathetic about things like that ! Regarding bleeding before OTD I don't know how common this is, it may be fairly unusual. I know I tend to bang on about this, and my intention is obviously not to scare anybody, but it is a real demon of mine because of previous experience! I bled twelve days after a 3 day embryo transfer last time. My clinic has said that bleeding before OTD means you are unlikely to be pregnant but on my last 2ww thread there was a lady on there who bled, and bled quite heavily, who went on to get a BFP so it does happen! I've just had tx at the Leeds Centre of Reproductive Medicine.

Laws1612 - After ET I was told to carry on doing whatever was normal for me. So, after ET, I got dressed, caught the bus into town, wondered round the shops and caught the bus home again! The way I look at it is if you fall pregnant naturally you would not know until a couple of weeks later at the earliest and so you wouldn't change your habits in those two weeks that you didn't know.

popsickles - I know we've all been obsessing about symptoms (and I know I'm one of the worst offenders) but I've been looking on google (I don't know what I'd do without the internet!) and pregnancy symptoms generally don't appear until 3-4 weeks. So it's not unusual for you to not have any symptoms. How are you feeling about OTD?

AFM - Nearly been in tears! Started with AF type cramps. Was so scared when I went to the toilet, thought it was game over - all clear though! This is absolute torture. I can't bear to go through the pain of a BFN again!


----------



## April33

Welcome incognito  

Think I'll keep quiet about the whole 2ww thing!


----------



## popsickles1

April your welcome hun x x x im getting af type cramps.......i am absolutely s******* myself.......

Incognito welcome to pupo world x x x 

bevrossi im at walsgrave coventy crm....

Vetty hows work going hun?

Laws ..... I havent gone bak to work glad i havent cause i would have prob killed someone....my mind hust isnt on this planet......but i am bored n.going nuts on the other hand and im not sleepung at all.......


----------



## Maybethistime

What is pupo?


----------



## April33

popsickles - Know exactly how you're feeling hun! Just been googling (I don't work for them, honest!) AF type cramps that went onto a BFP - I have lost count of the number of accounts from ladies on various fertility sites who had AF type pains and thought it was all over but went on to have a BFP.      

Elaine - Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## popsickles1

April im going nuts


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

Hello to all new ladies - sorry am on my phone so can't see everyones names   Sending everyone huge     and       

I'm going     too! Feel like I'm wishing my life away this week & at the same time don't want to know.   Getting conflicting symptoms about everything - got DH to take my phone away yesterday as I was googling everything! What did people do before the internet?!! 

Love & hugs to all

Kel xx


----------



## popsickles1

Keldan good idea i should get my phobe confiscatrd.....google is a good and bad thing i reckon


----------



## keldan89

Defo! I think I've found a person for every symptom you can imagine who has had a bfp!  

Maybe the clinics should confiscate them! Lol! 

Kel xx


----------



## popsickles1

Yep suggest it at ur clinics girls


----------



## Maybethistime

Or we could try some self control......... Ah who am I kidding I love a bit of Dr Google...


----------



## hopeful39

Thank you for your kind words and congratulations!
Blood test result came back as positive, but nurse tempered this with "your HCG is low at 150 given your previous history & you will have to see if levels increase markedly in 48 hours".  So I'm off for another blood test.....  Feels like de ja vu, although I'm trying to remain positive that this one will stick....also it happened naturally which was a shock given the fact I turn 40 on Friday and have very low, almost non-existent ovarian reserve following chemotherapy.  Am hanging on to the fact that they do not know exactly when I conceived/ovulated because I do not have regular cycles (peri menopausal) and my cycle back in Nov/Dec was 33 days long....so hopefully I ovulated later than expected in the Dec/Jan cycle.

Am thinking of you all as you approach OTD.

Take care.


----------



## hopeful39

April - in the past had worrying moments when pessaries seemed to "exit" unabsorbed.  But progesterone levels on blood tests were still fine and nurses said its a common occurrence and not too worry.


----------



## Maybethistime

Hopefully 39.....   


Good luck girl.. Hope the next 48 hrs bring all you hope for....


----------



## hopeful39

Popsickles - no, hardly any symptoms but could be cos my hcg is "low" according to nurse at 150.  I imagined sore/changed looking breasts...felt worse last week and hardly noticeable this week.  No other symptoms....sometimes think my appetite has increased...but it's usually massive anyway and I'm so stressed and anxious at the moment, feel like eating to console myself.  Have heard of a few people who've had no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## popsickles1

hopeful - praying that ur hcg doubles in next 48 hours hun


----------



## hopeful39

Hi Elaine, Thank you for your good wishes.  Hope the 19th delivers some good news for you!


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Popsickles!!


----------



## Zargus

April – how are you doing now?

Pops – work was rubbish, lying to my colleagues who were all concerned id been ‘ill’ for so long.  I am crap at lying and am sure they saw right through me.  How are you today? You’ve only got one day really, this time tomorrow will be the eve of you finding out. I hope the last few hours of your 2ww aren’t too agonising for you

Keldan – you echo my thoughts exactly, we are wishing the days away until OTD and yet I’m petrified at what the result will be.  This is agony!

Elaine –  self control?  You got 2 hopes of that, Bob and No 

Hopeful – more waiting aaarrrggghhh.  Got everything crossed for you

Another day closer to OTD.  The days are slowly but surely chipping away...


----------



## popsickles1

Vetty thanks sweet


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Vetty.
Am so teary from frustration of waiting/disappointment that it may be de ja vu  ....and then I started telling myself that maybe I feel so teary because my Hcg levels are increasing!  Oh the things one does to try and remain sane!!


----------



## nickym

Hi ladies, 

Can i join you !!??

Im about to have my 1 embryo transferred tomorrow ....

Feeling a tadj disappointed to only have 1 suitable for transfer, but do know it only takes 1 ... Hoping to be able to keep positive with everyone on here

xx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi ladies thanks for all your advice think I'm doing the right things just want it to be prefect!! The things is women have to go through these two weeks are gonna be long!! Have planned something to do everyday just to get out of the house!! 

Nicky m- welcome to te group!! I'm in the same boat as you had 12 eggs only 2 suitable! And had 
one embryo transfer!! Keep positive and your right it only takes one!! Good luck my love xxx


----------



## Zargus

Morning girls. 

Hi nicky. Good luck for ET tomorrow. 

How's everyone bearing up today? 

Another day closer to OTD. I have to admit I am beginning to feel a bit scared now!


----------



## April33

Welcome nickym  

hopeful39 -   that your HCG levels increase     ! This one sounds like a little fighter given what you were saying about your low ovarian reserve      ! I've been worrying about the pessaries again this morning! The past few days it's looked like I haven't absorbed any! So it's good to hear that you experienced the same but your progesterone levels were ok. Does your clinic routinely do a blood test to check progesterone levels? This isn't something that I've ever been offered although, to be honest, there seems to be a lot of tests that would give an insight into what's happening during a cycle that my clinic doesn't seem to do  ! Did they check your progesterone levels on OTD?  

Morning Vetty - I am absolutely terrified right now! 

popsickles - I know exactly what you mean about going nuts. I'm at work so, theoretically, that should be helping to take my mind off things. I'm on annual leave as of tomorrow so I am going to be climbing the walls, especially given the significance of the day! How are the AF type cramps?


----------



## bevrossi

Welcome Nicky, good luck with ET tomorrow and yes i was always told its quality not quantity that matters and you need just 1 good emb,
Hopeful ive got everything crossed for you and i hope the tears are because your HGc levels are riseing   

Vetty how long left now??

Laws, i agree its good listening to all this advice isnt it?

Popsickles, hows you today?

Im not feeling any different whatsoever, and wondering if i should be   I do know im feeling very calm which is so unlike me   

Hope you all have a good day 
Bev x x x


----------



## Zargus

April – I had numerous blood tests throughout D/R and again in the middle of my Gonal-F phase, but that final one was because my consultant did the scan and she’d not done those previously and as she didn’t know my ‘scan history’ although she could obviously see what was in my notes she wanted to double check my levels.  After EC my consultant and nurse came to see me to tell me that I was to take HRT everyday as they didn’t want the lining of my womb to get any thinner.  If I do get a BFP I have to continue with this up to week 12 of pregnancy.  Something else to remember to do!  Still could be worse, my sister had Cyclogest and some other vaginal thing criningel or something or other.  Meant she had no choice but to use the pessary rectally (euw).

Bevrossi – OTD is Saturday but whilst sitting on the train this morning with severe AF pains I am beginning to have serious doubts as to whether it has worked.  Up until today I have felt fairly calm and not tried to think about what if and what if not, and been attributing my mild AF pains and twinges to mean that I could be pregnant but maybe not and convinced myself it doesn’t matter, what will be will be if you know what I mean.  But this morning, I don’t know how to explain it, I just have a gut feeling.  I feel like you, I don’t feel any different and I have heard people say you will “just know”!  I had a hard time with the D/R, took 6 weeks (though one week was because of Xmas break).  I hate needles and cried nearly every day before I did the injection, in fact it took me 2 weeks to even be able to do it myself.  It was such a relief to have trigger shot.  I said to my DH throughout the process that if it didn’t work I couldn’t go through it again.  I am sat at work and ready to burst into tears.  I’ve just bitten someone’s head off here and had to apologise.  She is one of two people here who knows I’m having IVF and she’s told me to go home I’m doing too much but I can't just sit around at home either.

Anyway, sorry to rant on.  I haven't had any counselling and beginning to think that maybe I should call the clinic.


----------



## Laws1612

hi vetty. Its aweful the whole process this is my first ICSI and i think its just not bieng 100% sure on what is actually happening. I think were all in the same boat. I know that i cant do anything without bursting into tears or thiinking about weather its worked or not! Ive also got test day on the day im hosting a baby shower for my sister in law. Im off work for the whole process and its defo helped me majorly as i can just sit about and relax and find good thingd to take my mine of it. Like speading money lol1 Will will all get there in the end im going on the stay postive and you will get a postive ill let you know if it actually work!! sending lots of   your way xx


----------



## bevrossi

Aweee Vetty, you poor thing you really do have my sympathy.... I agree with Laws you need to stay strong and positive   Have you ever read the book The Secret? If not you need too as it really does work Posiitve thoughts =positive things. I do hope you get the result we all really need and really dont worry about biting anyones head off as ive been horrendous  I was on my Busceralin for 3 months and the side effects where vile, as i had so many problems and injecting for 90 days really wasnt what i wanted  . So Vetty be strong, try to smile and yes go home and chill, have some you time or go and spoil yourself like Laws hehehe. Im actually off work too at the moment and i do find it helps. Not long to go now only 4 more sleeps then you hopefully will get that good result   . I have actually had a child naturally and yes i felt like i was going to come on but i was actually pregnant so dont give up hope just yet.....
Big hugs Bev x xx


----------



## April33

Vetty -   that your pains are not a sign of  ! I know it's hard but try to stay positive      ! 

Laws1612 - knowing that you're hosting a baby shower on the same day as OTD must feel extremely stressful  !

bevrossi - glad to hear that you felt like   was about to make an appearance but you were actually pregnant - gives us all a bit of hope!

AFM - AF type cramps disappeared yesterday - no sign of them returning, so far  ! I do feel like   is going to arrive any moment though but trying not to worry about that too much. I've got a pulling feeling in my groin area again - this is the third day that I've experienced something in the same area. The first day (Friday) it really felt like I'd pulled a muscle (which I hadn't) and the pain was quite bad. On Saturday it felt more like stabbing pains. I don't know what this means (if anything) but I didn't experience this the first time round.   it's a good sign!


----------



## April33

Forgot to ask - do any of you ladies think you'll cave in and do a HPT before OTD?

DH and I had agreed to wait until OTD. 

And I said right at the start I wasn't going to do a HPT this time because of the upset it caused last time.

But now I don't think I can wait until Friday!!!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi pops, vetty I'm finally here....   
Hi to everybody else, had my ET yesterday, have 2, 7 cell embies on board...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April: such a difficult one as tha temptation is always there, I wouldn't want to personally in the fear of it not picking up HCG levels, best wait til OTD.


----------



## rory2011

Hi everyone 
I had 2 blasts put back yesterday so now on dreaded 2 ww. I hope I don't go too  
My otd is on 26th
Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hey Rory   .... Just posted to you on other thread. X how a feeling hun?


----------



## rory2011

Hey leighsa I think I'm ok. Just not sure what to do with myself. 
How are you? Is hubs behaving himself?


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Rory, My OTD is also 26th       and Hi to Leighsa, nice to hear all your stories and keeps my mind off if my emby is going to stay


----------



## bevrossi

April, my advice would be to wait    as hard as it is i would deffo wait until my OTD as i wouldnt want to tempt fate. Just think only 3 more sleeps until then    just think ive got 9 more sleeps


----------



## popsickles1

bev    your emby is getting nice n snugglicious in there x x x 

rory - hope ur manageing to keep yourself occupied hunni

queen yaaaaaaaaaaaay youve made it to pupo

april wait till fri hun....ive just discussed doing a hpt with my dh as i have to take a pee sample in to the clinic.....if its negative how do i walk through that waiting room with all those eyes looking ast me.....ok i know they wont be looking at me exactly but it will feel like that....so home or clinic this is the question     that your symptoms are a good sign hun.....

bev - well done for injecting if u have a needle phobia hun wow im impressed.......ive nursed needle phobic people so yeah well done hun x x x 

laws - does your sister in law know about your treatment x x x 

vetty - i know what you mean about ladies who 'just know'....i have no instinct telling me i am pregnant at all....i am convined my af will come in the last 24 hrs befre otd....how cruel would that be and im convinced it will be a bfn......fingers toes and everything else crossed for u sweetie......

welcome nicky m

hopeful - i am hopeful that things are gong right for you hun x x x x


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks Popsickles, keep rubbing my tummy hahaha and talking to my emby "saying please stay" Makes you go almost crazy this 2ww doesnt it and do crazy things


----------



## popsickles1

it certainly does....i think we'd all be locked up if the 'outside world' saw what we were up to lol


----------



## bevrossi

Cant agree more     x


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all.


How are you all today. Am getting very scared now, keep going to the loo to check for AF every two minutes. Did a big clean this morning and felt all lightheaded afterwards... Hope we all get our hearts desire....


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Elaine, Best of luck for tomorrow  i cant send you enough babydust, easier said than done but try and stay calm and im sure all will be good     
Do you test at home or in clinic?
Bev x x


----------



## April33

Hello Leighsa - thanks for your opinion on a HPT !

rory2011 - welcome !

bevrossi - thank for your opinion also. Seems like the general consensus is not to do a HPT before OTD !

popsickles - this is the dilemma I have! To walk into the clinic and not know what the outcome of the test is going to be - that terrifies me! If it's negative I know I will go into meltdown and then I'd have to work through the _huge_ reception that is always heaving! I kinda think if I know the result already I can compose myself better.

Elaine - I cannot stay away from the loo either! I've lost count of the times I've had that feeling of dread before going and then huge relief when everything's still ok, and then I do it all again within the hour ! Good luck for tomorrow hun   !


----------



## melmel

hello all,

Hope every one is well and not going to   ..

Goodness my  (.)(.) are sooooooooo sore and feel really bruised!!  and keep getting real sharp pains?!?!?!?!?!?
Hoping these are all good signs?!?!?!?!?!?

                 
for us all
mel xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April: ya welcome lovely. 


Bev: thx Hun,   at ya enjoying my stories...


Elaine:  Hope ya light headed feeling has gone, try to relax as much as possible Hun. When do you test?


Pops: hey honey, lol.... I'm counting down the hours for ya know Hun, what time you going in? Is Dave taking you?


Rory: Tariq is ok I'm trying not to speak too much too him....


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Melmel: hey Hun...    I've had sore boobs for about five days Hun....n only 1dpt. Thx for all ya PMs yesterday you were great & I so appreciate ya support. Xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Hey girls I'm worried now as I haven't got sore boobies😏 not that I would wish them on anyone but should I have them?? I'm on day 5 after transfer🙏


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev: everybody is different Hun & not everybody will have symptoms etc... I guess it all depends on how individuals also react with there progesterone but rest assured Hun that no signs also mean good signs...bury not to wry lovely, I'm sure you will be fine. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev: I've just blown you 5 bubbles Hun


----------



## Laws1612

bevrossi - i read somewhere that it can take up to 5 - 7 days for implantation to happen, so you might not get any side effects until after that or not at all like queen B said we are all effected differently!! Dont be  down hearten and keep postive!!

popsickle- yeh she knows we got the ball rolling and i agreed to do it but my dates got changed for ICSI so thats why it now links in with OTD but ohwell im not even thinking about a negtive result so the whole day could be excellent!! 

Sending out lots of   and   for all teh girlies that have their embryos on board !! xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

What kinda things everybody eating/drinking to ensure implantation on 2WW?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

For all PUPO. This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HP


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks for this Queenb really useful. I'm just drinking lots of bottled water and trying to eat lots of fruit and veg, I'll tell you one thing I'm starving all the time Not sure if it's all in my mind but I'm forever eating which isn't normally like me haha xxx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi queen b thanks for that I think it's te best price of information I've read!! In regards to what Im eating and drinking I'm just eating normally but avoiding all thins pregnant women should and drinking lots of squash and water and no tea Or coffee!! Xx


----------



## bevrossi

Same here Laws, there is only 1 thing im missing and that is mayo hahaha i love Mayo but my lovely DH bought me salsd cream yesterday.... Had that today    not as nice but will do heheh x


----------



## April33

Nice list Leigsha. The only problem is it confirms what I suspected - theoretically, I could do a HPT now and get a result  ! Need to keep a safe distance from any chemists!      

Please don't laugh at me ladies because I am going to ask a really stupid question! I know deep down it's a stupid thing to worry about but, this being the 2ww, I can't stop myself  ! I've just had a really bad coughing fit, which ended up with a throbbing feeling in my lower abdomen for a few seconds. There's no way that that could have dislodged any little embryo that may be there is there? Think I need a kick up the   again - seriously losing the plot!

I haven't made any real changes to my diet. Just no caffeine, avoiding certain cheeses etc. I'm vegetarian so I have been a little concerned about the absence of meat in my diet - being trying to eat lots of protein rich foods to compensate. It's quite hard as I'm definitely a carbs kind of girl!


----------



## bevrossi

April...no question is ever a silly question, i dont think that you could of done any harm at all, as i think is it your cervix which holds things in place and i think it takes a hell of a lot to loosed that. Dont worry really im sure all is going to be good. But that list that queenb sent hahah yeah its got me thinking now i can actually test a day before ive been told  but are we tempting fate really Why dont we just do as we are told by the medical teams?? ido understand your concern though about being in a hospital full  im glad really that im doing a home test for that exact reason..... Sending you lots of   
Take care and no more couching hahaha x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April:   great thing about 2ww is it can drive you   , every little feeling,ntwïnge or pain is more evident' also because the progesterone relaxes all of the muscles making you feel everything more.
Oh! And no visiting the chemist   


Bev & laws: I can Bly manage a max of 2 pints of water a day, still drinking a little tea, right now drinking an oxo with black pepper in   
Eating lots of F&V.... N that's about it, oh and milk and boiled eggs daily.


----------



## bevrossi

Queenb, as im starving right now and always you have just given me an idea hahaha, im now going to have an oxo with black pepper hahaha, thanks x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev:   ever since I started DR on LP I ain't stopped eating, honestly only time I'm happy is when have food in or near my mouth   , oxo drink was Devine now DH Makng me a 2nd cup


----------



## bevrossi

Oh im the same queenb, its terrible isnt it? Im normally so good too with my eating, but right now im starving constantly haha   xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Snap! Really not good, must be all the hormones...enjoy ya oxo drink though. X


----------



## carnation

Hi everyone. 
I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I really wanted to try to put some of your minds at rest....
I went through 5 ICSI cycles (all neg) and finally got a BFP on my fifth and now have a gorgeous 2 month old daughter. 
I went through everything you're going through and constantly fretted about whether a cough would dislodge my little embie, whether drinking tea could end in another BFN. Cycles- 1-4, I just panicked and read into every single symptom. With cycle 5, I went to see a hypno-therapist to really try to get me to relax. As a result I continued to eat what I'd normally eat, I drank caffeine and I even had a few glasses of wine (something I would never have done previously) and I got pregnant. I'm not saying it was only down to me relaxing, however, I really think it played a huge part. 
I know it's so hard and this 2 week wait is like hell on earth, but reading everything into every symptom (in my experience) doesn't help and will make you a nervous wreck.
Please try to relax and tell yourself that an awful lot of the symptoms are from the EC.
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Congrtulations Carnation, and thanks for your lovely relaxed words, i am feeling quite relaxed i think but obv subconciously im not  
Great to hear a lovely story and enjoy your little bundle of joy x x x

Queenb, just really enjoyed my oxo was gorg hehe, at least i can have them now when im hungery in between meals, thanks for the idea x xx


----------



## April33

Thanks bevrossi, Leighsa and carnation. I'm neurotic at the best of times, so this 2ww is driving me  ! I dread to think what I'll be like tomorrow when I'm not at work and I'm at home all day by myself!  

Not sure about oxo with black pepper  ! I think veggie oxo and black pepper would be even worse!   

This is my last message of the day, I'm off to relax and spend some time with DH, trying to think about something (anything) other than this 2ww nightmare!

Speak to you all tomorrow!


----------



## April33

No relaxing for me! 

It's happened again, except this time i'm bleeding 11 days after ET and not 12!

I can't believe it's failed again! 

Devasted!


----------



## keldan89

April - I'm so sorry   thinking of you xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Oh April, I'm so so sorry and sending u big hugs 🙅 not quite sure what else to say but take care hunny xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining u.  I had ET today from medicated FET and had 1x2 cell embryo transferred.  This had orginally been a 4 cell embryo but 2 cells in that along with 2 other embryos didnt make the thawing process!!  I am now offically PUPO.  Let the 2ww commence lol        xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Carnation: such a useful post sweetie, exactly what I was thinking,neverythingbis ok (in moderation) as long as its not too much of everything, there has to be a balance. Congratulations on ya bfp Hun. Xxx


Bev: glad you enjoyed it hun, I had two cups n that really filled me up, nw I ave DH making me a melted cheese n bean brevel/pannini  


April: aww sweetie, it's so unair it really is, s it heavy? Like normal AF? Or just spotting? It couldn't be implantation bleeding could it?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Briony:. Lol.... We taking over this thread at this rate.... Lol


----------



## Maybethistime

Imagine how  much funnier these conversations would be with wine!


----------



## Maybethistime

Sorry April for that remark. I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## popsickles1

Hi laws hows it going hun

queen - whats happening at hrh abode today hun

i'm just trying to cut out eating crap.......i've lost 16 pounds since the 2ww started.......cause i usually just eat rubbish

hi bev hows u sweetie?

carnation thanks for your advice hun x x x 

april hun - sending huge hugs to you sweetie x x x 

yo briony welcome to the 2ww n pupo - did u get my text

elaine - i am giggling tomyself with the thought of the wino convos we could have - how are you today ??


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pops: all good here lovely, so peaceful n relaxed, I reall do feel ike royal today


----------



## popsickles1

well you are more special than royalty hun....who needs the crown jewells lol.......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww, ya such a sweetie hub, really you are. Seems weird talking twice at the same time, saving different conversations. X


----------



## kirstykb1

hey all
april33- so sorry 2 hear that AF has arrived
im worried had no symptoms and usually have really sore boobs atleast 10days b4 AF is due but my OTD is in the 23rd and had nothing yet... really dont no wots goin on
love and   2 u all
kirsty
xxx


----------



## jo1985

hi all may i join u please i had a grade 3 bb blast put bk sat morning. i got sore boobs infact they are like rocks lol and tummy twiges but not ready to much into it atm as its early and cyclogest im on does funny things too how r u all??
briony pops leighsa hhhhheeeeellllllooooooo well well here we are agn xx; lol  xxx


----------



## popsickles1

we should text each other, then you should ring me and talk on the two threads all at the same time.....now that would get complicated......btw did u get presents as requested??

hi kirsty its hard isnt it reading into the symptoms or lack of symptoms.....try n keep calm hun x x x 

yay jo your here with us ..........


----------



## bevrossi

Kirsty, I have no symptoms at all either and no sore boobs but I'm not letting it worry me.... Welcome to our 2ww world too and to u Jojo too🙅


----------



## popsickles1

i have no symptoms at all....but last week i had af pains and sore boobs - the sore boobs have gone - i am concerned though


----------



## jo1985

pops didint know bout this till i was nosing round site lol xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol.... Jo, so funny. We're taking over the 2 threads... 


Pops: lol... Far too confusing.... Lol. 


Kirsty: no signs hunny are good signs, not everybody gets symptoms Hun, everybody is different, just try n relax lovely. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo: weren't you here last time jo?


----------



## popsickles1

Can you all blow me some bubbles please


----------



## jo1985

leighsa i never got to et last time x


----------



## kirstykb1

i know its hard tho isnt it especially wen ur AF symptoms are usually like clockwork did get them 4 about 2days but they have completly disappeared owell only 6days 2 go
has any1 heard from mrs scouse she just as her OTD was a few days ago wasnt it?
good luck every1 
xxxx

popsickles i dont know how u blow bubbles but if u tell he how 2 do it i will ov course xxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Looks like dec/jan thread taking over lol!!! Got ur MSG this morning pops that one u mean!!! Xxx


----------



## popsickles1

right i'm of out speak to u girls later......

kirsty on the left side under my profile it should say click to blow hun!!!!!

yeah briony hun thats the one!!!!


----------



## bevrossi

Pop I've blown u some bubbles.... Can u all blow me some bubbles please toooooo xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Totally forgot sry Hun. Xxx


Briony: I just said tha, lol.... We now ave wo homes


----------



## jo1985

am i aloud to go swimming ladies..... thought no icase off infection ...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Chow pops, have fun....


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Definately not Hun, a huge no no.... Nothing strenuous, no exercise etc


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev. Just blown you two, blew you five earlier too x


----------



## popsickles1

i agree with leighsa jo noooooo swimming.....you have to listen to leighsa too - she told me off when i was ironing after ec lol)........


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks Queenie, what other thread are u on so I can join too Xxxx


----------



## popsickles1

we on dec dreamers n jan believers bev.......


----------



## jo1985

thought not just checking its only aqua tots wiht baby but thought double check as member reading risk off infection xx thansk fror clearing up xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Can peeps blow me bubbles please  One question is anyone having   at all after ET on my info leaflet it says u can but do many people say no 

Jo def no swimming hun!! I was told today if I find myself asking should I lift that box etc then don't do it lol xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks Queenie might just geg in now haha, how was ya cheese and bean panini? Haha x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. It's not just risk of infection. The 1st seven days are crucial for your embies, where they will be growing, attaching to womb lining n hatching, exercise can potentially affect these things happening Hun. Not worth it Hun. Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev: was devine, lol.... Now thinking wha else I can eat x


----------



## popsickles1

what u had nice leighsa....i've been out for lunch (again lol)......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ya forever out for meals pops.... Lol....


----------



## Briony :-)

I'm just waiting for chinese takeaway lol. Can't believe slept for 3 hrs this afternoon xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Takeaway sounds lush bri.... Enjoy Hun, did ya get my post bout birthdays?


----------



## bevrossi

Well I'm just waiting for my husband to cook a speciality rice dish he does with boiled rice, PAC choi, and pork it really is Devine and is smelling good right now too👍. I do have the appetite of a baby elephant right now haha x


----------



## Maybethistime

I had to cook me own blinkin dinner.


----------



## Briony :-)

Queen b I replied on ******** bday buddie. Don't want mine to happen as gonna be 30 lol xxx


----------



## jo1985

All this talk off food I just had to have bacon sarnie mmmm yummy .. missing my bath s tho ladies first thing I do wen come home from work n shower atm it is x


----------



## popsickles1

Jo i only have a shower......i love my baths

briony wen is ur bday

brv n briony ur making me hungry


----------



## Briony :-)

Pops had lovely fat Chinese but now feel sick lol. Ate too much. Feet up now watching take. My bday 10th April. Which if this cycle works il be at the 12 week stage by my bday xxxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey every1 i no its random but how do i get my pic on my profile?
xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

done it now thanks
xxx


----------



## Zargus

April –    I’m so sorry to read your news.  Are you sure it's not just spotting, my clinic said any bleeding is not necessarily game over.  I'm so hoping it's not  

Thanks Laws1612, Bevrossi, Pops for your support.  Feel a bit better now.  Gave myself a stern talking to and I’m doing my best to think positive.  

Laws1612 – hosting a baby shower on OTD must be quite stressful. 

Bevrossi – no I’ve not read that book but will go and find it.  I am now going to do a daily positivity mantra!! I might try talking to my tummy too, but wonder if it might be too late for that!

Leighsa – how are you today?  Hope you are taking it easy.  In answer to your question earlier today, I’m eating all the same things as normal, except the stuff they say not to, soft cheese, pate, cured meats and shellfish.  I’m not a mayo person anyway and because of my IBS I don’t drink caffeine so not having to avoid those.  I am abstaining from alcohol which has been a lot easier than I thought as I do like a glass of vino each night.

Loving that list Leighsa.  But like others I am now v tempted to test early.  I've already bought the test in preparation (on Friday the 13th, deary me that wasn’t thought out well was it!) The only thing stopping me is I don’t want to have to go to work if it’s negative, and I am petrified of a BFN.  Waiting until Saturday will prolong the agony but also ‘keep the dream alive’ so to speak and put off the possible heartache!

When you say Oxo with black pepper, do you mean like drinking gravy?  Sorry probably stupid question but I’ve never heard of that before, but I guess it’s a bit like Bovril?

Rory/Briony – well done on joining the PUPO gang

Briony – I was not told to abstain from sex, I didn’t ask either but there is a thread on here somewhere where people were discussing this.  It’s one of the sticky posts at the top I think.  Hubby has the horn big time though.  I dont - the pessaries are dampening my amorous tendencies  

Pops – how you doing?  What time is your appt tomorrow? I don’t know you so I hope you don’t think I’m speaking out of turn, but given your current state of mind, I’d be doing an HPT before going to the clinic for the test.  I can quite understand how daunting it must be to go in blind so to speak.  At least if you know you can prepare yourself and no one can blame you for that.  That said, your consultant/nurse will know how to handle bad news – if that is the outcome.  Positive thinking though.  It’s going to be a BFP!!!  I’ve blown you some bubbles too, 18 cos it’s the 18th tomorrow your test date!     for BFP hun

Elaine – not long now, everything crossed for you.  Try to stay relaxed and keep up the positive thinking.  You’re right about the wine, we are all mad enough as it is, it’s a good job we are all having to stay sober

Melmel/Bevrossi/Kirsty – I’ve decided that all signs mean BFN and all signs mean BFP.  I have to accept the fact I have to wait until OTD.  And analysing the ‘signs’ isn’t going to make OTD come any quicker

Carnation – thanks for the tips.  Have tried to have that outlook but sadly the subconscious doesn’t want to listen!  So glad it finally worked for you.  Just shows with perseverance things can go your way

Jo1985 – welcome to the 2ww


AFM, I ended up working later than planned (again) and once I stopped thinking about life outside of work I perked up a bit.  Had horrendous journey home, train delayed over half an hour so home really late. Not happy!  Have to go in tomorrow but I may well bunk off the rest of the week!

It’s taken me over half an hour to catch up!  Now off to catch up on the cycle buddies.  Probably take me to midnight – that thread grows faster than our embies!

    to us all


----------



## jo1985

briony if this cycle works im 13 weeks on my wedding day lol  as went on ivf calender and u put in transfer date and tell u diff date s but says ur already 3 weeks preg as when have first scan off hosp ill b 7 wks nurse told me at et x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Fingers crossed for you Hun, ya may have to have ya dress altered to fit ta bump. X bacon Sarnies sound lush Hun. X


Vetty. I'm gd thx Hun, a lot more relaxed n chilled. DH hasn't let me move off sofa all day   . I'm the same,beating wha I want, just in moderation. Yes oxo (gravy)  Hun its gorgeous, think I'm gonna have another now. X


Pops. My birthday s 10th April too, Briony & I share same birthdays, I'll be 31. Xx


Elaine: aww Hun, ya should get a butler in, lol...


Bev: hope u enjoyed ya rice hun. Xx


AFM. bored stiff, DH won't let me move, have had to stay on sofa all day, not even allowed to make a cuppa myself.... Arggh. Should I put my hand up & ask, please sir can I leave the room... X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wake up lovely ladies....


----------



## Zargus

I'm here.  Just been catching up on the Dreamers/Believers thread.  Took a while was a few pages written between us all today!

I do love gravy.  Not sure i could have it in a mug like soup though.  I would have to cook some chips and dip them in lol.  And no I'm not Northern, South East born and bred!  Do you drink the red oxo or chicken one?  I do eat the granules when I'm making gravy though - DH thinks I'm weird!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, couldn't eat the granules, lol... South east, where you living hun?


----------



## Zargus

I'm in Gravesend in Kent.  Whereabouts are you?


----------



## bevrossi

Any of you north west? I actually love bovril, which is just same as oxo mmmmm might have one right now xxx


----------



## popsickles1

hope you enjoyed your chinese briony hun.....

queen b n briony how funny is that that u share the same birthdays......your babies may share the same bdays too.......   

vetty thankyou so much for your lovely post - and the 18 bubbles hun  x x x x x x

i'm in Birmingham....so what i need you all to do is to read all of my future posts in a brummy accent.....that'll make u giggle......i read all of leighsas and jo's posts in a welsh accent.....halarious....its kept me going x x x '


----------



## Maybethistime

I'm Irish living in London...


----------



## popsickles1

now i just love the irish accent.......ove it......i want the sat nav with the irish bloke on it instructing me where to drive to - so sexy......even when its a recalculating lol


----------



## Maybethistime

DH has a fantastic voice. My favourite accent is Geordie!


----------



## popsickles1

I agree that is very sexy too


----------



## Zargus

I do love an Irish accent, Republic rather than Northern though!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I live in Barry, just outside of Cardiff.


Pops: you never fail to ake e laugh Hun...     


Gd night all, catch up TOMRROW xx


----------



## popsickles1

Night queen.....are there any other insomniacs out there


----------



## hopeful39

April - am so so sorry to hear your news!  Sending you positive vibes for the future  
Take care!

Popsickles - thanks for your ongoing good wishes.  Should have second lot of hcg results in a few hours; I have been told to prepare for the worst, but it doesn't stop me hoping for a miracle and that rapid rise in levels.


----------



## Laws1612

Hopeful good look for today we will all be thinking of you!! And hoping for high hcg!! Let us know how you get on  !! Love Laura xxx


----------



## Zargus

Good luck today hopeful. Got e'thing crossed for you. 

Pops - thinking of you this morning. Hope you get your BFP.


----------



## Laws1612

Hi pops - yeah I'm not to bad Hun! Getting a few pains in my tummy that I hvent had before and sore  (.)(.) which I don't get with af but only 3 days post transfer so might just be all the drugs still in my system! How are you doing ?? Xx

When do you start getting symptoms of pregnancy?? Any advice would be good xx


----------



## incognito

feeling nauseous.. and sore/heavy in lower tummy 

didnt sleep well at all last night. kept on waking up for either a drink of water or to pee.. just hoping this is a sign for good things to come. Its only day 2 pupo and really early - but is it possible to feel preggo symptoms this early?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful & pops: gd luck, both for today.   


Laws: not everybody does ave symptoms Hun, everybody are different. There are so any success stories on here of women get there   without having any symptoms at all lovely. Xxx


Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Incognito.bits far to early to detect a pregnancy Hun, there will be no HCG levels to detect.nthe embryos are still snuggling in Hun, see below. The pain is prob ya body recovering from everything. 

This is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## bevrossi

Morning Girlies, Queenb my good friend lives in Rhoose, think this is not far from u? Anybody up to anything interesting today? Im just chilling      Making the most of this me time   
Can anyone tell me how i upload a photo?? I really am struggling   
1 day less for us all to wait  Good luck to anyone testing today xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

no period but tested and Im out again this month...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev: those is just up the road Hun, not far st all. To upload a pic go to your profile, On left and side click forum profile & select uplad an avatar.


Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Mrs scouse: I'm so sry to ear that Hun, how many dpt are you? When's a OTD?


----------



## bevrossi

Awe really Queenb?? Small world it is.....ive done it now thanks x


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies how r we all this am grabbing five mins Got to work n baby still sleeping very rare so making most n sitting down . Hope everyone who is testing today get ur bfp. 
Afm wow slept like baby last ngt agn in bed by 9 I'm soo tired , noonday r so Sore but mote likely cyclogest, . 
Jo x


----------



## bevrossi

Pops and Hopeful got everything crossed for you both today and sending you both lots of   and     
Laws i have no symptoms either, maybe a few twinges yesterday but nothing else at all so dont worry    x


----------



## April33

Morning ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words. The support you ladies provide on this thread is fantastic!

However, I think it may have been a false alarm! I am still PUPO!  

I feel a total idiot  ! But, hopefully, it will give you ladies something to giggle about! 

When I went to the toilet yesterday, just before I posted my message, I thought I saw light brown blood on the toilet paper (sorry, TMI!). That sent me into total meltdown because that is how my period always starts. And because I'd bled around that time last cycle I was convinced it was game over.

I was in floods of tears and totally distraught. I told DH and upset him also. 

But then I went to the toilet a few times afterwards and there was no blood.

I was still convinced   was on her way and went to bed fully expecting my period to come into full flow overnight.

But I've got up this morning and there's no sign of anything! I've only been up about an hour and I've been to the toilet four times already - each time, no sign of blood!

I'm now actually doubting myself - was there actually any blood in the first place? 

I've got that shea butter toilet roll, which is kinda light brown in colour. I'm seriously beginning to wonder if I've got myself into such a state that I've convinced myself it's all over because of a trick of the light  !

As many of you ladies know, I've been absolutely paranoid about bleeding early and I think I've kinda seen what I expected to see  !

This 2ww has officially sent me crazy!!!!!!

So, I just need to get through today with no bleeding and I'll feel a lot more  !

Promise not to post any more messages about bleeding until I'm 100 % certain my period is here!


----------



## April33

Welcome to the newbies!  

Mrs.Scouse - so sorry to hear about your BFN  . Take care hun x.

popsickles & hopeful39 - good luck for today ladies      ! I'll be thinking about you both      !

Elaine - we're good hun, didn't think anything of it!


----------



## bevrossi

April, that is amazing news so thrilled for you, right Mrs no more worrying and sending you lots of        and      
Bev x


----------



## bevrossi

Sorry to hear that Mrs Scouse      x x x 
Sorry but i need to ask Are you actually Scouse? As i am and bet we have seen each other at HC
Bev x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April:      That post did make me giggle. Aww love, the 2WW certainly does know how to play tricks with your mind...". But least ya back in the wait   .." very best of luck honey & let's hope the dreaded witch stays away xxx


----------



## rory2011

April- I'm glad AF hasn't arrived- perhaps you need to change you loo roll. The waiting does turn us


----------



## melmel

mornin all...

Sorry but its gonna be a bit of a me post.....

I have woken up this mornin and have started losing slightly bloody smeg, sorry i know, way TMI!!! but it has really scared me and i am now so worried and upset that it may all be over for me!!!! I have been in tears since 7 this morn. My DH is still sleeping and i dont wanna wake him with these worries..OMG i am all over the place....This is our last chance, it has to work. ...
Am  on day 8 of my 2WW so by now my embie should be attached right??!!?!?!? I know that spotting and a little blood loss can be normal with a BFP but i am now worried out of my brain..... i just cant think straight or logical...
Sorry if this makes no sense?!??!?

APRIL....i read  your post and it has calmed me a bit, u must feel complete relief to know your still PUPO, i hope its the same for me to xx

A VERY VERY SCARED N WORRIED
mel xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Is it not far too early for AF?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Elaine: not too early hin, last cycle I bled 7dpt..


Mel. Hope that's it's clears for you hun & hope it's an implantation bleed. Let's hope the same happens as with April. Thinking of you honey, keep checking to see if it's clearing. Xx


----------



## rory2011

Mel- it could be implantation bleed.      Hope it stays as just a bit a goes away.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Anxiously awaiting a call from clinc to see if my emir has made it to freezer.     For once I get a little good luck. X


----------



## Briony :-)

April glad all ok and ur back in the game   u get ur BFP. xxx

Mel It could be implantation bleeding try not to stress ur self too much as that no good for embie!!!     xxx

Hey Queen B    u get some frosties hun xxx

POPs:  thinking of u hunni xxx

AFM: well only day 1 post transfer and going crazy already lol, christ know wat gonna be like later on lol.  Tummy still tender and feels completly different from last time!!.  just gonna tuck into my porridge and brazil nuts will get that milk and brazil nuts into me lol, i crushed nuts up and mixed in with porridge and added a banana!  Hope everyone else ok xxxx


----------



## April33

Thanks ladies!  

Mel - I was reading yesterday that implantation bleeding can occur up to 12 days from ovulation. So if you take EC as 'ovulation day' this could be implantation bleeding. I can't remember when you had ET but even if you had a blastocyst transferred it could still be implantation bleeding.       this is implantation bleeding! Know how upset and worried you must be right now      !

Leighsa - any idea when the clinic may call? There's so much waiting during a cycle isn't there (and I'm not a very patient person)?!!   the news is good!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. Snap! I've ad porridge with blueberrys and bananas, 2 boiled eggs, nw eating Royston's t none steak crisps before I ave my handful if brazil nuts   


April. I'm not sure hun, if they ain't allied in an hour I'll call them xx how u feelin?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pops. Honey I'm so sorry to hear the news, no amount f words are honna make u feel better but Rees a HUGE group hug


----------



## Briony :-)

Queen b I'm gonna do my crinone gel shortly then go for nap lol then decidecwat have for lunch. Thinking roast veg with pasta. xxxx

Pops massive hugs hunni xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Roasted veg and pasta sounds very nice hun, think I might have the same too.


----------



## April33

Oh no - has popsickles got a BFN? 

popsickles, if this is the case I'm really, really sorry hun      ! 

Leighsa - I'm feeling a bit emotionally drained after all the anxiety of the 2ww, and obviously what happened yesterday, but I'm glad to still have a little bit of hope!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April, try stay calm n    Honey, it's such a horrible wait innit...


----------



## Laws1612

Hi Gillian I no how you feel! In odd work until 26yh so I have planned to do something everyday from next week this week in quite happy just chilling out with doing abit of work!! Finding it to think of anything else other than if it's working and am I going to be pregnant!! It does drive you potty!! So desprAte  to do the test!! This is my first cycle and just don't want to be disappointed!! Xxx


----------



## Zargus

Mrs Scouse –   so sorry to hear your news

April – that’s fab that you're still PUPO.  And don’t be silly, you're not an idiot at all.  They are fears we all would have felt in the same situation.  Just two more sleeps.  Got everything, and I mean everything crossed you get your BFP.

Melmel – really hoping it’s just implantation bleeding like Leighsa said.  Praying AF not on her way.  Try to stay relaxed and positive.

Has Pops had a BFN?  I’ve not seen a post.  I’ll be absolutely gutted for her if this is the case.  

AFM, I don’t think I can't take the stress anymore.  I woke up this morning with terrible AF pains.  Exactly the same as if I was about to come on, but nothing so far so I shall keep on    I’ve had tears in the office this morning because I just don’t care about what’s going on here.  Work is doing my head in, my job is a constant stream of people moaning and complaining and quite frankly I’ve got more important things to worry about.  You should hear some of the requests I get, some people really need to get their priorities in the right order!  I think I’m going to take tomorrow and Friday off as I really need to get away from here!

Hope everyone is bearing up better under the strain than I am.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi all, pops has asked me to post for her, she has this morning had a bfn. huge hugs for her


----------



## keldan89

Hi all

Good luck to everyone testing today &    it goes ok.

Popsickles-so sorry.  

My AF is due tomorrow     so hard it doesn't come.

 for everyone

Kel xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Keldan. Gd luck for ya test tomorrow Hun &      Stays away xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pinkcat. Please can you add me to HOF.
OTD 1st Feb
Thx x


----------



## pensacolamom

pensacolamom  FET  11 January


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pens: welcome Hun & gd luck with your upcoming tx x


----------



## Zargus

Pops - I'm absolutely devastated for you hun.  Sending you HUGE HUGS.  Hope you're bearing up ok.

Hi Pensacolamom.  Best of luck with your treatment

Keldan - praying that AF stays away


----------



## April33

Leighsa - any news yet from the clinic?

Vetty - It's good news there's still no sign of  , hopefully the pains are nothing to do with her  ? Taking some annual leave sounds like a good idea. I'm at home for the rest of the week and, whilst I am going out of my head already with the boredom, I'd rather be at home going through this than at work.

keldan89 - Hope   stays away  !

Welcome pensacolamom!  

mel - how you doing?

I'm looking around the house at the moment and it's so messy! I could be using my time constructively by being a good wife and tidying up before DH gets home from work! But I can't be  'd!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. They ave just called Hun. No frostie for me..... embryo should nw be blastocyst but still only a 4 cell so they gonna destroy it, heartbreaking.


----------



## jo1985

Hi everyone soz quick one hope all is ok have to read bk later wen home. 
Afm all ok off to my cousin engagement party sat gt new dress ready yey. My noonday r still rock hard n sore nipples really sensative quite funny really touch em n feels like electric shock .
Jo x 
Leighsa soz hun same as me no frosties my 6 were slower was was hatchin


----------



## April33

Leighsa - sorry about the frostie hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. No worries Hun... I'm ok really, have 2 excellent quality embies on board x
Did have a little cry but really I'm fine x


----------



## bevrossi

Pops, so so sorry hun sending you lots of love
Queenb sorry about your no frosties, ive just had the same news too my 1 emby i had left has been destroyed     but at least like you i have 1 emby on board   
Kel and Vetty fingers crossed that evil   stays away sendnig you lots of   x x x


----------



## melmel

APRIL....Thanks for asking how i am  xxx

Feeling a bit better now...

THANKYOU ALL..for all the support this morn, helped me loads to calm down n stop being such  A DRAMA QUEEN!!!
Just scared the hell outta me this morn.... 
trying to be positive again and thinking STICKY xxx


----------



## Zargus

April/Bev - thanks 

Leighsa - sorry no frosty, same as me, I got 2 grade 1 embies on board, none suitable for freezing. We won't need em!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Loving ya PMA Hun. Xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Vetty, yeah im loving your PMA too keep it up     

7 more sleeps for me until OTD how many left for all you


----------



## Zargus

My turn to panic. I've had really bad AF pains today, the kind that ALWAYS precedes AF. I've even considered taking some paracetamol and I rarely take pills for AF pains! Just been to loo and the white cyclogest 'leakage' has definitely got a brown tinge to it (sorry TMI). Is it too late on day 11 post ET to have implantation bleeding. I'm sat on a train now and won't be home for an hour or so. I just wanna get home so I can go and do the knicker check again. I'm going out of my mind even though I know precisely what I'd tell you if you were posting this, but I still need to ask the question. PMA has deserted me


----------



## Briony :-)

I'm
Getting AF pains and feel sick. But only 1dpt? So scared xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. It's prob nothing Hun, you can get implantation bleed about now Hun, try n stay positive    Same happened to somebody else today but it has now gone


Briony. It's prob just all the drugs Hun making you feel sick n ya body recovering that's causing the pain, ya still only 1dpt and your embies will still be dividing st this stage


----------



## rory2011

Briony- I agree with Queen B- it's just the drugs and the aches are from having embie put in. 
Vetty- hope it's not AF...


----------



## melmel

VETTY.... you sound as   as me sweet!! 
I know its hard but try not to panic to much!!! lmao ( would u listen to me !!!!)
 all is good for you xxx


----------



## keldan89

My turn! I've got spotting too  & AF cramps. 

Vetty - hope your ok.   it's not AF for either of us   xx


----------



## popsickles1

Jusy thought id pop in to say thank you and goodbye and hope u all get youf bfp


----------



## kirstykb1

hey all
pops - so sorry 2 hear ur news
leighsa - u 2 but like u said u wont need em fingers crossed
kel -     AF doesnt come 4 u
hope everyone else is well
kirsty
xxx


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies how r we all .  got a give im coping well i got cramps n rock hard boobs but really not reading to much in yet fingers crossed it s all good . thinking off u all do struggle to keep up with work and that xxx

had bad day today my friend who has 6 month old twin babies thro clomid i havent seen since oct just thro busy working n her alwasy out ( im not one to avoid kids i work with them so am cool with it all ) she seems to think i m not talking to her and thro the grape vine she thinks im not talking to her cuz im jelous , and believe me im soo not i wud b happy to go there for cwtches etc and meet up but she s never around so give up asking more like she s avoiding me .  ahh felt so cheesed off so texted her sayig i am talkig to her where she gt that from and deepest apologses if i havent texted her but i work 50 hour week got wedding to organises n am tired she k nows my number ... no reply .. ahhhhh sorry rant over . im ok otherwise xxx jo xxx


----------



## jo1985

wat as the majority off symptoms most having i had a 5 day transfer one little blast on board and got cramps n sore boobs ......


----------



## kirstykb1

hey
bevrossi im from northwest bolton were abouts are u xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Kirsty I'm in Liverpool, so only down the road get? I'm working in Bolton on Fri....small world hey x


----------



## kirstykb1

yes very small especially wen were all goin thru the same!!!!!!
hows liverpool 4 treatment im not rating bolton at the mo to slow but i suppose every1 feels like that when ur waitin 4 something so important ay?
kirsty


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. I've ad sore boobs since last week of STIMMS hun & still now. I think it's mst be the progesterone maybe after EC as the progesterone relaxes all muscles, making you feel every little twinge or pain more than you normally would. 


Hi Kirsty, bev.


----------



## hopeful39

Popsickles - thank you for all your gracious support and good wishes.  So sorry to hear your news and am wishing you all the very best for the future & sending you a big hug!

Mrs Scouse - so sorry to hear your news....sending you lots of good wishes.

Leighsa - sad to hear your news about the frostie....you are sounding very strong & upbeat despite this news.

Bevrossi, Laws, Vetty & Leighsa (and any others I may have missed....eeek!) - thank you for all your positive comments and encouragement...it means a lot.

April - good to hear "AF" hasn't officially arrived.  All the very best for 20th!!  Have got everything crossed for you.

AFM, got second Hcg result back - has increased from 150 to 500.  Very similar to 5th & previous pregnancy which ended in m/c.  Clinic still saying Hcg is very low considering dates I've provided and should be much higher at this stage, especially considering my history of recurrent m/cs.  Am hanging on to a glimmer of hope that this one will stick....another hcg test on 20th (my 40th birthday!!!).  Too scared to migrate from this thread to a "waiting for scan" type thread as think it may jinx things.  No spotting whatsoever, but no pregnancy symptoms either.  The wait continues.....

Good luck to you all as you "race" towards OTD


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful. Omg ya have HCG levels showing that's brilliant.
           That's this is your time honey..... Arggh I'm so excited for you. Gd luck for ya next scan, oh & don't move can't wait to hear about ya result. Xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hopeful thats great news hope it all goes well 4 u     
kirsty
xxx


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Leighsa & Kirsty.....trying to take it "one day at a time" for want of a better cliche, but every now and then my excitement runs away with me and I think how this could be the "miracle" we've been hoping for.....and then most of the time I hear the clinic's words reverberating about the levels still being low for the dates....
Hmmmm.....trying to stay sane.

Thanks for all your upbeat support!!!
Lots of     to you all.


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Queenb, hows u tonight? Just having a bovril haha will always remind me of you, hopeful, sending you lots of positive thoughts and heres hoping your little miracle is wanting to stay🙏 no bleeding I'm sure is a good sign hun, try and stay strong xxx


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Bevrossi...enjoy that Bovril!!


----------



## Zargus

Hopeful - got everything crossed it sticks. Good luck for Friday


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Vetty ...all the very best for Saturday!


----------



## princess79

Hi Everyone!

Sorry i haven't been on for a while.... been going  on the 2ww - but reading everyone elses posts! You lot make me laugh!!!   
I almost succumbed and tested today - which is totally ridiculous - as i am not at my OTD till tuesday! I even went on line to see if the hcg trigger shot would be out of my system. 

I didnt test, but itching too.   Last time i tested 2 days early, (and my OTD is only 14 days after ec - so that was 12 days after ec / dpo)... so i could test sunday.... tempting.. but still such a long way to go!! im going crazy!

       to everyone... your chat keeps me sane!
xx


----------



## hopeful39

Hang in there Princess!  Know the   feeling.
Wishing you lots of luck for OTD


----------



## princess79

Well... I tested this morning... 9dpec... And no surprises it was negative. But at least I know the hcg trigger shot is out of my system... So if I test again in 3 days (sunday) and get a positive, then I know it's for real... Naughty me!!! But I have a whole stash of hpts in my drawer just screaming at me ;-)
Leighsa - I remember u posted something really useful about when hcg levels show up... Can't find it again... Any chance you could repost? Thanks hun!
Xx


----------



## keldan89

Its all over for me this month  absolutely gutted. Good luck to everyone one else still on their 2ww. Hope you all get the bfp we so desperately want    xx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi ladies just a few personals im sorry if im missing someone this thread is so quic its like a full time job!! 

Hopeful -  so glad its going well for you!! keep postive and them numbers will keep doubling!! so pleased for you!!!

vetty- how you doing?

queen b - Hows everything going with you??


This wait is killing me thinki im going alil bit crazier each day!! Really hope i dont have to do this again and i get a postive. Counting down the days ?? xxx


----------



## janetsteps

Hi everyone, wondered if you would mind if I joined you?
But firstly would like to send big  to all of those who have had a BFN this week, especially you Keldan89, getting yours today, it is the hardest thing to cope with and i hope you all find the strength to try again if you feel like that is the road for you.
This is our 4th attempt at ICSI and probably our last. OTD 29/01 which happens to be my 1st little ICSI miracles 4th birthday so hoping that a good omen! 
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Zargus

So sorry to hear that keldan 

Princess - if you are on 3dt I think hcg levels show up on day 11. 

AFM I resisted temptation to test. Off to work and as I felt happier today I didn't want the possibility of being down again if negative. I am going to try to hold out til Saturday!


----------



## jo1985

Keldan so sorry for ur bfn hugs to u Xxx


----------



## Tabi

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining but I am going slowly insane with all this waiting!!

Keldan so sorry to hear your news... Hope you & your other half are looking after each other.

I am first time ICSI at 5dp5dt with nothing frozen, and no symptoms other than massive (.)(.)s which I had before ET. Dying to test (otd Mon) but scared of the results...

Wishing lots of luck to everyone still waiting.

Tabi


----------



## April33

Aaaargh - I'd just got to the end of my message when my computer decided there was a problem with the webpage and subsequently lost everything I'd written! Better luck this time!

Keldan89 - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN hun      

7november & Elaine - good luck with your tests today ladies      

Hello janetsteps  

jo1985 - sorry to hear about your friend, that's the last thing you need right now isn't it?  

hopeful39 - so happy to hear that your hCG levels have increased! I really hope your test on the 20th brings positive news!      

Vetty - have the AF pains disappeared hun?  

princess79 - it's fair too early to test sweetie! I've actually resisted the urge to test before OTD, I cannot believe I am going to walk into the clinic tomorrow not knowing what the result is going to be. I'm so scared!!!!

Welcome Tabi  ! Step away from the HPT's  ! 

AFM - I am now 13dp3dt  !!! I've made it a whole day further than I did last time  !!! I know this could just be that my body is absorbing the progersterone better this time but at least I've got more of a chance of getting a BFP this time than I did at this stage the first time! I'm starting to feel a bit   but I'm so scared I'm setting myself up for a fall!


----------



## Princess H

Hi ladies,

Arghh April my iPad just did exactly the same thing to me.

WOW it's got busy on here, not managed to get on much in the last few days as been really busy at work. At least it's made the time go quicker though. I'm sorry but I've lost track a bit of what's happening with everyone. 

Welcome to all our newbies though. This is my 3rd 2ww now so if anyone on their 1st needs any advice I'll try to help in whatever way I can. 

Kelang - so sorry Hun, this really is a tough old roller coaster we're riding.     xxx

Hope everyone is ok & I'll try to read back for a catch up. DH has gone away on business this morning & not back till Sunday so on my own quite a bit.

Big love to all.

Helen xxx


----------



## rory2011

April- congrats on geting this far     for a good result tomorrow
Welcome Janet and Tabi. We can all go   together
Keldan so sorry to hear your news 
Hopeful good news that your hcg went up 
vetty- have a good day at work. One day closer to testing!
princess- where's your will power! I was tempted to test when the hcg shot was in my system just so that I could see pregnant on the poas as I've never had one- how sad is that. I decided not to waste a poas and wait till otd

Hope everyone else is ok...one more day closer to our bfp


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess.
This is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


April. Well done lovely..... Arggh so excited for you. X  


Tabi. Welcome honey, no signs are good signs Hun, everybody is different, you had some good blasts put back & very best of luck for OTD Monday 


Vetty. Glad you didn't test early Hun....


Janet. Welcome Hun & gd luck for your upcoming OTD.   


Laws. Hey Hun, yeah all good thx, not feeling any different at all, tbh at times I forget I'm PUPO... Lol...


Kelang. So sorry sweetie, bug group hug for you   


AFM.. Have terrible bad back this morning, don't think it's anything other than laying around all day yesterday...haven't had much symptoms whilst in 2ww, stomach feels a little heavier than normal & I'm seeing a lot but that's it...... I've read loads about testing early, personally as much as I'd love to for the excitment don't think I could as wouldn't want to tempt fate also I strongly believe we are given " official test dates" for a reason... It really is better to wait but totally understand it is personal choice


----------



## Princess H

Looks like predictive text is taking over, kelang should actually be keldan   xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess.    Damn iPad, gonna see if I can take it off, drives me


----------



## Princess H

Me & you both, mine did the same in my post. Glad it's not just me. Got to be careful what you type sometimes   x


----------



## Princess H

If the 2ww doesn't send us round the bend then predictive text on our iPads will   x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess.   It sure will Hun, lol.... How ya doing Hun?


----------



## Princess H

I'm ok ta, every twinge is driving me totally loopy   How about you Hun?. I've gone back quite a few pages to have a catch up but struggling. When are you due to test? X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess. I'm fine Hun, keep forgetting I'm PUPO, lol. No pains, twinges etc just feel normal... 
OTD 1st feb hun, still 13 days to go.... I'm 3 dpt


----------



## April33

Leighsa - I'm guessing you were using predictive text when you said you were 'seeing a lot'!!! I'm guessing you meant 'peeing a lot'? Wow, seeing a lot would be a fantastic side effect, like x-ray vision or something!   Think I'm officially losing the plot!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April.        Love it! 
Such a classic.... Part of my 2ww, only symptom I'm getting is seeing a lot.   


Right, today mission is to take off predictive text from both iPhone & iPad.
Nxxxx


----------



## Princess H




----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)




----------



## pensacolamom

pensacolamom  FET    11 January


----------



## Briony :-)

Hey ladies:

Queen B u do make me laugh lol, seeing a lot LMAO!!!  APart from that how u doing, all ive done really is lay around put some washing on today but hubby wont let me hoover or anything lol its well nice.  Im making light dinners too so not much lifting lol!!  Still getting those horrible cramps its horrible, swear didnt get these last time until near end!!   

Princess H: How u? when ur OTD?

Keldan: im so sorry to hear that hunni!! xxx

Anyone else ive missed sorry but tons pages catch up on looks like need be on here 24/7 just keep up


----------



## Zargus

Princess – what are you like, testing so early lol.  

Laws – I’m feeling better about things today

Janetsteps – welcome.  Good luck for 29th, definitely sounds like a good omen to me

Tabi – welcome, good luck for Monday

April – yay for getting further this time round.  Got everything crossed for tomorrow for you.  Are you going to clinic of doing HPT? 

Leighsa – I agree we are given OTDs which will guarantee the correct result which probably means there’s a day or two leeway if you get what I mean.  I think I could almost certainly test tomorrow (day 13) and get an accurate result too, but as I’m due to go to work I won't test, I will wait!

AFM, I still have bad AF pains, but not seen any more blood.  I think I might have imagined it too.  I think treatment should come with a warning label saying “this will drive you insane”!!  

Good luck to all having scans/EC/ET/OTD today.   to all


----------



## Zargus

at Leighsa


----------



## April33

- I have just been to the toilet and seen brown blood. It is definetely there this time, 100 %! Given I'm testing tomorrow (at clinic, Vetty) this isn't implantation bleeding! And I feel AF cramps coming on! I was really beginning to think it may have worked this time!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. My DH is the same im not even allowed to make a cuppa, just laying back all day everyday, its driving me nuts, have heaps of washing to do too. 


Vetty, you def will be ok to test tomorrow being, 13dpt.... If you do,    For a BFP. Lol.....


Hi pens.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. If your OTD is tomorrow, you can test today hun.....


----------



## princess79

Ok... Feel thoroughly told off now for testing early...
In my defense, it wasn't really an early test, as way way too early, but more to check hcg shot out of system... ;-)
That's my excuse anyway!!!
Promise I won't test again till Sunday!!!
X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess      Lol.... Wasnt really an early test?   
It was just a test tha werent real.     Just a pretend one to practice with.


----------



## Zargus

Oh no April.  It might still be nothing.  My mate had twins on her first ICSI cycle. I text her after my panic yesterday and she said don’t worry, she had a bleed a month in, and quite a bad one cos she was hospitalised, but she went on to carry to full term and had 2 healthy babies.  Fingers crossed it’s not all over hun.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

So so bored.... Anyone wanna play eye spy?


----------



## April33

Just been to the toilet (again) - heavier flow, red blood now.  

Leighsa - I don't actually have a HPT in the house and I can't go out and buy one looking like this (there have been a few tears since lunchtime  )! I kinda know what the result would be anyway.

Vetty - thank you for trying to keep my hopes up. I know people do bleed heavily and then go onto get a BFP but they are in the minority and I can't believe I could be that lucky!  

I'm not going to totally accept defeat until tomorrow but I can't help thinking 'what am I doing wrong?'. Where do I go from here? I've had three embryos that haven't implanted - is it the embryo quality, immune issues, what? Is it ever going to work? Sorry ladies, not feeling very positive right now!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh april. Im so sorry hun my heart goes out to you, it really does... To go through so much n for it not  to work it sucks.... Sending uou big    Honey. Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

GROUP HUG     FOR APRIL


XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## April33

Thanks Leighsa - just phoned the clinic to see if I should increase the Cyclogest. The nurse asked me what the bleeding was like and when I said it was getting heavier she basically said that there was no point in increasing the Cyclogest as it would not stop the bleeding to that extent. She said that bleeding does not necessarily mean I'll get a negative result but I should basically brace myself for the treatment not to have worked. Can I ask your opinion? I know this is your second cycle and it's going to work this time  ! But, hypothetically speaking of course  , if it didn't work would you go straight onto a third cycle or would you start thinking about other tests (e.g. immunes) first? I don't mean to be negative but, already, I am starting to think about 'what next?' - immunes are so expensive but I don't want to waste any money on further cycles if there's anything else wrong. I've got asthma and the response that I got from a post on the immunes page was that it is believed that there is a link between asthma and immune issues in infertility but nobody at my clinic has ever raised this as a possible problem.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. Thats gd what clinic have said hun, i know what it feels like hun, its awful..... On my 1st cycle i bled 7dpt so didnt even make it through the 2ww. I kept asking myself why...
This cycle im    That i at least make it yo OTD.


I it was me hun i would want yo know why too & would request further tests as you described, its not cheap , is it can you not have them as referral from your GP maybe?


If this cycle doesnt work then i will do the same, not sure about links between fertility & asthma hun as never had asthma, have you spoken to your clinic about this? 


You will have a follow up appointment with your clinic hun to discuss what could possibly of went wrong & to discuss your next steps.... Any questions you have, write them all down, i went in with A4 piece of paper full of questions. 
Xxxx


----------



## rory2011

April  
I agree with leighsa take your list of qu's with you and see what they say. Saying that i''m on my third cycle an we haven't had any further testing but we have gone to blast this time round  I was concerned that as I didn't have top grade embies they were stopping. This I've got a top grade blast so I am hoping this is going to be the one


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. I always say the 1st cycle is more experimental as they di not know how you are going to react to drugs or respond etc... 2nd time its One of those things hun im sure if you keep trying it wil work for you but best wait til your follow up hn before deciding on further tests x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thought you may find this interesting

http://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter25c.html

Xx

/links


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/569-After-IVF-Embryo-Transfer-What-You-Need-to-Know

/links

(Due to potential copyright restrictions I have replaced this post with a link to the site instead ~ pinkcat)


----------



## incognito

April33: lots and lots of   for you!! Lets hope for       -

Leighsa: How are u hun. I was reading on the other thread that your OTD is the 1st of Feb? Im a day before you so sending you lots of       and       that everything works out for you


----------



## 7november

hi ladies...
its a bfn for me too.    af arived today after 2 days of spotting..

April   

I am due to start clomid tomm for next iui.. this journey is not just difficult , its crazy ......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Nov im so sorry hUn but love the pma on starting again 

Incognito. Yey.. Seems like such a long time away x


----------



## Zargus

April - I'm really sorry  

Leighsa, your posts are really helpful. But my clinic never mentioned no sex and no orgasms to me. And I don't much like the sound of 'up to when you hear heartbeat' that's 7 weeks isn't it? I'd go crazier than I have on this 2ww! Its too late now anyway, whoops!!


----------



## bevrossi

April, so sorry sending you    
Nov sorry too and sending you big   too.
Leighsa, your posts are fabbo and keep me sane thank you so much...
I went back to work today unfortunatly but wasnt too bad, as im a sales rep so pretty much please mysel and was home for 1.45 so wasnt oo bad  .... 
Hello to all you newbies and good luck to anyone testing this next few days.

I still havent had any symptoms at all except felt little sick this mornign for about 15 mins Is this too early do you think girls Im 7dpt
Hope you enjoyed your eyespy earlier hahahah that did make me giggle x x


----------



## Princess H

April & November -     to you both xxx

Briony - my OTD is Saturday 28th, although I had 2 very good 5 day blasts transferred so I could test around Wednesday. How are you? Xxx

Leighsa - thanks for putting more info on for us all Hun xxx

Vetty - both clinics I've used have said no sex & no orgasms xxx

There could be a bit of confusion starting soon as there are 2 of us called princess so please call me Helen to make it easier.

Helen xxx


----------



## princess79

I haven't heard the no orgasm one before!!!
There is a good thread / poll on FF re orgasms in 2ww.... No consensus.
Anyway... Too late for me know ;-).  .... Plus, I'm sure I did during last cycle and I got a bfp!
X. (the other princess!)


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Oops lol they do advise not too hun i thInk its more about preventing infection than anything else. Last cycle i had sex 7dpt (in the morning) and started bleeding there n then, was my AF def wont be doing it this time DH can do it himself


----------



## Briony :-)

the leaflet i got given said after ET u can engage in  sexual activities but dont wanna as crinone gel makes me feel yucky as it is.

Helen im good thanks hun i test 30/01 so scared  but praying it gonna be   xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ive also read you can BUT only for your partners pleasure! Sucks... Lol x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Just read back, sucks was the wrong word to use, lol xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Queen B def no sucks on here please ;-) xx  he can do all the pleasuring he wants on his own lol xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

With any surgical procedure this is always a risk of infection whether it be pelvic infection or some other, i personally would strongly advise no sex x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony lol same here! Me no like sucky sucky  diy for him all the way


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa -     xxx

Briony - scary is an understatement. Are you bearing up ok though? Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi helen


----------



## Princess H

Hi leighsa, you are so funny with your comments. Reading them really makes me lol. It's like a breath of fresh air during something so stressful xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Helen yeah ok think im better this time round as consultant didnt look that optimistic when he put embryp back in.  All he kept saying was "it could work but will have to see", only 2dpt, so another 12 to go lol xx how u bearing up xx


----------



## Princess H

I'm ok thanks Hun. This is our 1st DE cycle & feel a lot more relaxed & positive than the 2 with my own eggs.xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Got everything crossed for u hun i realy have xxx


----------



## haggis81

Hi Ladies

Getting very nervous & impatient - OTD 23rd Jan.

Starting to wonder abouty every cramp, frequency of peeing, the coldsores (got them with my last pregnancy) and the general grumpiness - but then again maybe it all just wishful thinking!

Good luck to all you other girls on the 2WW


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen.   .. Gotta have a bit of fun otherwise i think we would all cry. Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Haggis.welcome hun, its such a stressful time, try keep yourself busy (like me   ) to ake ya mind of the wait....gd luck for OTD hun. X


----------



## Princess H

Thank you Briony, got everything crossed for you too. You never know Hun, stranger things have happened xxx

That is so true leighsa, not sure how you do it though, but thank you xxx

Haggis - not long to go Hun xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen.   At stranger things have happened, sending you some      Hun. I dont know hw i do it tbh, with all thats gone on recently with me n dh... Guess ive just come to terms already thats this is nt gonna work, really i know i should be thinking positive but i think i already know the result, its like im not even pupo


----------



## Zargus

I gave in and tested. BFN   As I tested 2 days early I will test again on OTD but I'm not holding out much hope I haven't had a good feeling since my bad AF pains started yesterday.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Aww sweetie, big hugs    , like you said though still test on otd sweetie.... Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## rory2011

Vetty was it ur first pee of the day. If not then there may not be enough hcg especially if u have been drinking tons on water.
Haggis-not long to go. I think we are all analysing every potential symptom. Interesting about cold sore.


----------



## Zargus

No it wasn't and I thought of that, but I've hardly had anything to drink today.


----------



## bevrossi

Vetty, it does need to be 1st wee of the day hun my clinic say that... I have just posted on here but seems to have disapeared...
Also Clearblue my clinic say too??  x x


----------



## Princess H

Vetty -     xx

Leighsa - looks like you need lots of       too Hun, don't give up xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Princess H, where are u up too hun? Sorry to ask but there are so many on here i get confused.... Bev x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx helen. Right of to beat dh in scrabble on ipad. Catch up eith you all later x


----------



## Princess H

Hi bev, that's ok I know the feeling. I did 2 OE cycles that failed so decided it was time to stop flogging a dead horse, as they say. So, we've just done our 1st DE cycle in Spain. I had 2 very good 5 day blasts transferred on Saturday. I've been given a test date of next Saturday 28th which will be 14 days past transfer but I could test anytime after Monday.

How about you Hun? Xxx


----------



## Princess H

Oooh enjoy the scrabble Leighsa, make sure you get some rude words in there, not the same without that   xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen. I sure will. Lol... Where on earth are all ya bubbles from? Lol


BUBBLES PLEASE LIVELY LADIES


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Princess, Its my 1st ivf got 4 eggs 3 fert that was 15 months ago and they where frozen as i had fluid in my womb, 3 operations later the fluid came back after each op (including 1 to remove both my tubes) Then i started my jabs again last oct and each time i went for a scan fluid was there They are still so unsure what the fluid is and say im a mystery case. But on a positive note i carried on with jabs and had all 3 embys thawed on 11th jan and 2 survivied and i had 1x8 cell emby put back in on Fri 13th!!!! They did actually syringe the fluid out just before my ET too (sorry TMI haha)
Right im noy up on all these abrieviations so you will have to tell me what OE and DE means? Im sorry im learning these new ones each day hahah x x 
Leighsa enjoy Scrabble hope you wack him x x


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa just blown u 10 x x


----------



## Briony :-)

Can I have more bubbles please!! Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev. Just blown 10 your way x


Blow u some now too bri


----------



## bevrossi

Bri, just blown u 10 too, can i please have some ladies, im so poor in the bubble section compared to you lot s s


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks Leighsa x x


----------



## Princess H

I've been on here for over 18 months since I was diagnosed as infertile & have made lots of friends on here. It's an amazing help. I guess that's where all the bubbles came from. 

Leighsa - I blew a load of bubbles to you earlier when we were chatting to say thanks for the PM & info xxx

Bev & Briony - I've just blown a load to you both too xxx

Bev - OE means own eggs & DE means donor eggs. WOW you've been through the mill xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Princess H oh i do wish u the best of luck and got everything crossed for u, are u going to test early or wait for the date? Ive told myself im going to wait toll 26th OTD but im now starting to get impatient waiting   ..... But think DH will go mad if i test early x x


----------



## rory2011

Bev-  what a year u have had. Just think this time next week we will know.
Send me some bubbles too- I'll send u guys som too I have hardly any compared to you especially princess h


----------



## Princess H

Consider it done Rory xx

Thanks Bev, I think I might test around Wednesday. I'll be 9dp5dt (sorry, 9 days past 5 day transfer) on Monday which is when hcg is detectable so I may test around Wednesday or Thursday. My clinic in Spain have told me I've got to have a blood test so just need to find out where I can have that done. I'm a lot more positive about this cycle. My last OE cycle I had an 8-10% chance of success & this time it over 60% xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

HEY ALL
haggis - how weord i tast on the 23rd 2 and got a coldsore yesterday spooky lol

bubbles please ladies i only have 1 how pooor    

how is everyone 2nite?

xxxx


----------



## Princess H

You've got 10 now Kirsty xx


----------



## bevrossi

OMG Rory i know im so nervous/excited for next Thurs.... Heres hoping for us all a nice BFP hey?? Yes i have had a terrible year but still smiling i am as i dont let it get me down or think i would of gone crazy, infact it has made me a much stronger and positive person thank goodnes... Also just sent you 10 bubbles x x

Princess H im so happy that ur positive and im sneding you lots of        I know a friend of a friend who had DE and now has a beautiful 2 1/2 year old little girl...    She had 2 failed IVF then had DE just like you and 1st time positive. She was under Liverpool Womens like me.... Good to hear nice stories isnt it? It does keep me going x x


----------



## bevrossi

You got 20 now Kirst, Ill give you a wave tomorrow when im in Bolton too. How u today? x x


----------



## Princess H

Positive stories keep us all going Bev, that was lovely thanks xx

Although I've just pi***d myself off cos my puppy was just trying to chew some furniture, I went mad & picked him up & put him in his cage. Why did I pick him up? Why, why, why? Xx


----------



## kirstykb1

hi thanks 4 the bubbles every1

bev - im gud tar boobs sore today tho and had a few twinges but dont wanna jump 2 conclusions and jinx myself dont test til monday so gunna have a nice relaxing wknd, good luck 4 2moz in bolton u shud ov popped in mine 4 sum massage therapy off me help u relax lol
xxx


----------



## Princess H

Kirsty - how far after transfer are you? Xx


----------



## bevrossi

Princess H, listen dont stress yourself out after all he is only a puppy and most probably as heavy as your handbag so think u will be fine, just think next time though and no getting stressed out is the main thing hey    
Kirsty would of loved that? Are you a massuer? (not sure if i have spelt that right haha??)
Are we actually ok to have a massage? Im so dam scared of what i can and cant do as every clinic seems to say different? I love massages and accupuncture i have that quite regulary, infact i love anything that chills me and find it ded easy to relax x x


----------



## Princess H

Bev - certain types of massage are ok but not regular massage though. I'm a qualified massage therapist but not practiced for a few years though xx


----------



## Princess H

Oh & thank you. He's not too heavy but I just didn't think. I feel ok though thankfully xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen. Hope your dog is behaving himself.... 


Krsty. Im also a massage therapist, something i do outside of work as im a full time estate agent/masseure at night/weekends.   


I have a massage voucher from xmas that as to be used by 31st but will be giving it to my mum as dont wnt yo risk, tummy massage is ok to ensure blood flow to womb but still dont wanna risk t.


Xx


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa - He is now, I think he knew he'd been naughty xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I have a cat & he detests being told of, he always chewing cables n scratching my carpet so i shout at him & every time he attacks me    Has proper little attitude on him. Xx


----------



## kirstykb1

princess- im just on clomid at the moment
bev - massage is fine id just modify it so their wud be no risks also do aromatherapy which is extremely effective in all stages of ttc e.g before and after ET ect, i love it but dont get much done myself its always me doing the work lol maybe u cud do leighsa fink we cud all do wiv chillin out lol
xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yay.... You can all come to mine we will have a pamper party


----------



## bevrossi

Sounds good for pamper party hahahaha wish you where closer    x


----------



## kirstykb1

defo sounds gud that girls especially 4 relaxation
leighsa do u do aroma these some excellent oils u cud use 4 fertiliy?
xxx


----------



## rory2011

Can I join the pamper party too? I did a evening class on massage including Indian head. What oils can u use as I thought you weren't supposed to use any in early pregnancy according to our brief lesson on aromatherapy.
Thanks 4 the bubbles


----------



## kirstykb1

you should never use emmeaunages such as lavender clary sage ylang ylang cos they induce bleeding and neva use oils in the 1st 4month but when trying to conceive there's loads to help such as grapefruit lemon bergomat is a good one as it stimulates hormones and you have 2 remember 2 change over ur oils depending on what stage ov treatment ut at for example the 2ww u should be treated as pregnant but if i was u i would go 2 sum1 qualified dont just do it urself its a bit complicated so wudnt want u doin urself any harm hun xxxx


----------



## rory2011

Thanks for that. I thought that was the case.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yes hun, although there is no proven evidence that atomstherapy oils should not be used in pg, its only advisory not to as scientists do not as yet know the consequences, if any at all. As kirsty said i believe that some oils are good mainly as a calmer, relaxer etc... Xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

defo leighsa i feel like drinkin a bottle ov lavender at the mo soooooo stressed only 3days 2 go
  
xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I have a beautiful bottle of lavendar calming spray tha i spray on my quilt and pillows every night its lush...
Ive made some lovely lavendar bags also for my wardrobe & have dried lavendar (from my garden) hanging above my bed, each side. Im lavendar mad x


----------



## kirstykb1

aaaw they sound nice mite try that...... relieve the stress do u find they wrk?
xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

anyway girlies im off 2 bed im knackered and wen i wake im 1day closer
nite all
good luck 2 OTD 4 2moz  
xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah definitely does work hun, try it... I swear by it... Gd night lovely, have a good sleep   
Xx


----------



## jo1985

Can u post my details plz icsi et 14/1/12 blast on board otd is 28/01/12 thanks Xx . I read daily just stuggle to post x


----------



## Zargus

7November -   

April - How are you today?

   to everyone else going for scans, EC or ET today

AFM, still got the most horrendous AF pains, still no bleeding though.  Dreading tomorrow because deep down I know what the result is going to be.  As much as some women say they just know they are pregnant, well I just know I am not.


----------



## Briony :-)

Could I please be added to HOF please FET medicated. OTD 30/01 xx


----------



## Princess H

Good morning ladies, 

Briony - how are you today? Xx

Vetty - don't give up hope, when I had my natural BFP I didn't have any symptoms till I was 4 days late. So 4 days after 2ww. Everyone is different. I didn't have a clue I was pg, it was the last thing I was thinking.       xx

Hi Jo, your dates are exactly the same as mine, welcome Hun xx


----------



## janetsteps

morning everyone!
I could be involved in the pampering party, not that I am any good at massage mind you, Im a veterinary nurse so Princess H you could bring your naughty pooch, and Leighsa, maybe I could sort out your cheeky cat! Incidentally Princess H, I have lifted animals while i have been on the dreaded 2ww so dont worry. Your pup looks a little Cavalier from your pic? I would have no hesitation picking that breed up so dont beat yourself up x
Vetty, thinking of you xxxx
Just to let you all know, my laptop is seriously broken at the moment, something wrong with the keyboard which means i can be typing away and then the cursor will jump back into the middle of  a previous sentance and make the whole thing gobbledy goop!! so my posts will either be short or nonsense!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Wha detisls was it you wanted posting? 


Vetty.    Hun, its so unfair...


Hi helen   


Janet. Lol.... Love the bit about my cheeky cat, he's so fuuny! He doesnt attack nastily its very much playful but also very evident that he will not allow being told off.   . Same thing happened with my lsptop before i blew the motherboard up   , now im using ipad n wouldnt go back. Xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi Helen I'm good today. Tired but can't sleep xxx

Hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi ladies not sure if I'm getting ahead of myself but today I have the most painful and rock hard (.)(.) even to wear a bra hurts! I'm 5dpt could it be early signs?? Haven't been sleeping well either and getting night sweats!! Is anyone else getting symptoms?? 

Laws xxx


----------



## Princess H

Hi ladies,

Laws - the sore (.)(.) could be down to the progesterone, which one are you taking, I'm on my 3rd different type now. I've been having the hot sweats too so let's hope that's a good sign as that was the 1st symptom I had with my natural BFP although as in my previous post, not until I was 4 days late but you never know. I'm also constantly exhausted xx

Leighsa - what's the sad face for Hunni, are you ok? Xx

Janet - thank you for that, yes he's a 9 month cavalier king Charles, he's a proper little character, bless him xx

Briony - the sleeplessness is the worst part isn't it Hun xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Laws. Ive had sore boobs since last week of stimms hun, i think its a mixture of drugs & as helen said progesterone. Try not to worry hun x


Helen. Oops meant to be    Lol...


Hi briony, lots of women here been finding it difficult to sleep, ive had no problem sleeping, hope ya able yo catch up on zzzzz soon x


----------



## jo1985

I. To had no .trouble sleeping infact can't stay awake normally go bed about 11 this week Been 8-9 wrecked still yawning today even tho sltpt 9-630 x LOL x 
Hope ur all ok Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo. How ya feeling apart from being tired?


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa Sore boobs especially nipples LOL crampy belly but more so in evening , tired n hungry LOL but all in all ok . Can't beliwve nearly done first wk  Xx gone quick x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Snap, have had sore nipples for over a week, the boobs are fine.... Tummy feels fine. Are you in work?


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa -   glad you're ok, had me worried for a bit there Hun xx

Jo - I see you're planning a wedding too at the same time as all of this xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, im all good.... X


----------



## jo1985

Leigjsa Yea in work cwtched up . 
Princess Yeah planning a wedding second ivf go took 18 months to come along so wedding got. Planned then I reached top off list ill b s pg bride  LOL


----------



## rory2011

Morning all
I keep waking up in night and then staying awake for a couple of hours b4 eventually falling asleep. 
Might have to a
Have afternoon nap as still tired even thou just got up!


----------



## Princess H

A pg bride would be fab jo xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Hoping you are all bearing up. I know hoe hard the 2ww is.


I  hope you an offer some advice. I had det in Spain on 4 January. I tested on the 18th and got a bfn and have been in meltdown ever since. I was advised to get a blood test by my clinic and to keep taking the prog and. Est, which I have been doing. However still no af. Does anyone know if the medication can stop af all together? I am too scared to test again as am not ready to give up yet and am struggling to book a blood test?


----------



## solucky

hi,can i join you?

had et yesterday,a 3 day transfer 2x8 cell embryos.otd 2nd feb!!

ElaineMcE-r u on pessaries? i think they can delay a bleed,but i have bled whilst on them in the past,when i got a bfn..hope this helps


----------



## rory2011

Elaine   the drugs will delay af. Have you had any luck finding a clinic for blood test. Where abouts are you?
U could try testing again but make sure the test is one of the sensitive ones that tests early.


----------



## bevrossi

Morning ladies, I'm the same with sleep troubles and I'm having bizzare dreams and got my poor Dh up the wall with sleep talking...... I do sleep talk/walk occasionally but not every night as I am now 👎..... No wonder I'm so tired hey? I've still got no sore boobs but I do have a slight different feeling down low on my bikini line Wouldn't say it was a pain but it's a different feeling? 
Good luck to anyone going to hosp today xxxxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Hi Rory and solucky.


Yes I am on the pesarys.. Hoping this s not the end of the line..


----------



## incognito

Goodluck with everything ladies.. 

day 4 for me.. still have 11 more days to go - really thirsty during the night and the cyclogest is just yucky!!

How are u ladies doing?


----------



## solucky

elaine-when is ur otd? how old were the embryos? my clinic have given me a preg test to do 14dp3dt.they expect me to get an accurate reading at that point...

hi ingognito-13 days to go for me..if i don't bleed first of course..i am on 400mg progesterone pessaries twice daily eeuugh!

bevrossi-i find i am more sleepy.since being sedated for egg coll,i feel so tired...

does anyone know what the side effects are for the pessaries?

i am in manchester..where are all you ladies based?


----------



## April33

Hi ladies,

Test this morning confirmed what I already knew - BFN  !

Good luck to all of you still to test      !

Thanks for your support over these past couple of weeks.

Hope to see more   on the first page soon - what a terrible month so far!


----------



## solucky

sorry to hear yor news,april33


----------



## bevrossi

April so sorry hun sending u big hugs, nothing I can say to make u feel better I'm sure. 
So lucky I'm in Liverpool so not far from you at all, I've had no side effects from pesserys at all but I do use them up the bum(tmi) as I've herd vile stories from vaginaly.
Hope all ok x


----------



## rory2011

April sorry to hear your news  
Hi solucky. I'm near Birmingham


----------



## solucky

bevrossi-i have never thought of doing them up the bum,seems ok vaginally,have to use a panty liner cos they do leak out.other than that i have found them fine.r u a LW hospital?

been on computer all morning!! justifying it cos i have to rest after transfer haha,getting a bit obsessed!!

   to everyone


----------



## Princess H

So lucky - I'm north Essex/Suffolk border. When it comes to the pessaries I wouldn't do them rectally unless your clinic have told you to. I think it depends on which ones your on & dosages. Symptoms from the pessaries for some women can be similar to pg symptoms. Xx

April - I'm so sorry Hunni       xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April. So sorry hun to hear ya news, big


----------



## bevrossi

Yeah I'm at LW hospital Solucky and my clinic told me rectally was fine, infact that's the only way I was told to do them before ET then after ET was up to me. Which clinic you at Hun? Xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Either way is fine, its all does the same job....


----------



## Princess H

I used crinone gel for my 1st cycle & was told vaginally only. 2nd cycle they put me on cyclogest & they told me that rectally was better, not sure why. This cycle I'm using utrogestan & was told either vaginally or orally but vaginally is best. I think it does depend on which type, the dosage & possibly clinic preference by the sounds of it too xx


----------



## solucky

i'm at manchester fertility services,i am really lucky,it's only a 10 minute drive in the car,bevrossi

how long do u all lie down for after inserting pessaries?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

So lucky. I werent told yo lay down hun... Were you?


----------



## pensacolamom

Hi...I really wanted to join this forum!

I am pensacolamom and I had FET on January 11th

Thank you


----------



## solucky

hi queen,yeah i was told to lie down for 30 minutes after inserting them..was just wondering if anyone did it longer...don't worry tho,just lie down from now on? my understanding is that they offer additional support,but are not essential,is that right?
u cud ring ur clinic to check?


----------



## Princess H

So lucky - I was never told to lie down either, although the night ones I always do just as I go to bed so I guess about 8 hours is the answer then, but the morning ones I don't lie down after xx


----------



## solucky

hi pensacolamom,welcome

re pessaries,maybe you don't have to lie down then...


----------



## kirstykb1

sorry 2 hear ur news april    
xxx


----------



## Tabi

Brace yourselves for TMI  

Vaginally you should lie down as they are more likely to get absorbed, "suction" power is far greater rectally so they are unlikely to fall out!!! I have tried both and although I swore I would never willingly put stuff up my bum (!) I have to admit it is much comfier as there is no mess and you don't notice they are there...


----------



## bevrossi

Yeah princess mine are cyclogest that's why I do them rectally, I was told to lay down also for 30mins which I do in the morning and probably 8 hours in the eve... I just thought the laying down bit was so it absorbs? No other reason so I wouldn't worry anyone who doesn't lay down.... But if you have but of leakage from them maybe try lying down for 30 mins and it may be better? Just a suggestion 
Bev xx


----------



## bevrossi

Kirsty I totally agree, it horrified me at 1st but I just use a plastic glove (the same ones I use to do my false tan) and its easy... Oh and by the way I do use a new glove each time tmi!!!


----------



## bevrossi

I ment Tabi I agree, sorry hun xxx


----------



## pinkcat

Hi pensacolamom , post your OTD and I can add you to the list on page 1.


----------



## Tabi

Hi PinkCat, can you add me to page 1 also pls? My OTD is 23rd Jan x


----------



## Briony :-)

hey ladies how are we all today

Sorry if TMI, AF cramping right side and slightly left sideand down top part leg and today when done crione gel their was dab blood on it and on tissue when wiped, wat this mean? xxx


----------



## Briony :-)




----------



## princess79

Briony... Sorry. I don't know. I guess it will either be implantation bleeding, or the bad af . I really, really hope it's the former. Hugs. 
X


----------



## bevrossi

Brioney this is my 1st ivf so I'm sorry hun I can't advise u? But from what I know it does seem to be bit early for big bad AF Maybe implantation or reaction to your gel? Try not to panic too much (although easier said than done I know) as the panic is going to make things worse isn't it? 
Also I'm not feeling the best today..... I have got mild cramps around my ovary region? Do u know what this means Hun? I'm going nutty today thinking because I've got these cramps that that's it it's not going to stay(((((( no bleeding at all though Help us ...... 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. Im sure its nothing to worry about hun as very early stages, if you are however worried id call ya clinic for advice. 


Tabi. Hi & welcome, gd luck for the 23rd hun.n  


AFM. have terrible headache & slight cramping pain, on & off like a stich x


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa,
i think today is a horrible day as i have the same on both sides and its making me think the worst     
Maybe its something in the ar as everyone seems to be having problems today?? Mine is like cramps i wouldnt say painful but its strange? And i have bit of discharge (TMI) i kow, but need your advice as its my 1st go and think im going in sane   
Bev x


----------



## rory2011

Briony- I hope it's just the drugs causing an irritation and nothing more.
AFM I too have had a headache most of the day. I have had some pains on and off but happen so quick that I don't think they mean anything( probably as I haven't been that active!) Saying that I felt as though I had af pain about an hour ago.
This 2ww is driving me


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev & rory... Strange! Lol... We all have same, ive been fine since ET, still am today apart from that one pain which same as rory ame n went so quickly n nothing since, cant bear this headache though.


Bev. Hun i just think its part of the process hun, we can look into every lttle pain, twinge etc... But i think its just our bodies both recovering from the surgical procedures or progesterone.


X


----------



## bevrossi

Yeah, very strange Leighsa n Rory, hopefully it will all be ok tomorrow, feeling so miserable tonight    not like me at all    yeah this 2ww is now starting to drive me crazy, think im going to have lots of retail therapy tomorrow   

Hope all you other ladies are ok x x


----------



## Briony :-)

Thanks Ladies, no more spotting.  But pain still their gonna have some dinner then go bed i think!!  Hope u all have fab evening!! xxxx


----------



## bevrossi

Nite nite Briony, that is the best option i think... Take care hun and hope u get some sleep tonight   

Bev x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gd night briony hun.


Bev. I love ya profile picture, ya so pretty   


Still have thumping headache, just wanna SCREAM!!!!!


----------



## emsoph

Hi all, not sure if this helps but just got BFP this morning so wanted to say that I had those little stabbing cramps occasionally during the 2ww, and some days a dull, persistent AF type pain that wasnt really painful but I was just conscious of it. No other symptoms, no sore boobs, nausea or anything. No implant bleeding. Hope this helps and gives hope to all of you with those cramps! They are also a common side effect of progesterone. Good luck with testing.
Emsoph
X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Omg, our 1st   im so genuinley pleased for you honey, i bet ya exdtatic


----------



## jo1985

Whoop first bfp let s hope it continues


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo, how ya doing hun?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

My turn for the symptoms - Thanks EMSOPH, you've just given me loads of hope.  On/off cramps along bikini line most days, also always very warm (usually quite a cold person) and definite night sweats.  Also hungry constantly, and am eating plenty.  Big diet required if not a good outcome!!!

EMSOPH, many congrats on being PUO.

April, sending you loads of


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa I'm ok exhausted tbh . How's u .


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww, i bet you are hun... Im ok hun just have a very bad headache, have had 2 paracetamol but doesnt seem to be shifting


----------



## jo1985

Ah have early ngt hun I always find sleep gd for headache Ahh so.hungry today too cud eat anything u d put in front off me LOL not gd wen getting married swn haha Xx  e


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Question: do you think it would be ok to use facisl spray tan whilst being pupo?


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa Yeah I d say I Got party tom n was going for spray tan but haven't got time as wud needed it tonight n srill in work but yeah I wud


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah, sleep always does the trick, i will get an early night tonight im shattered already. Wha ya having for tea? Have you not eaten yet?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yay, so happy, gonna spray tan my face n put some make up on tomorrow, 1st time in over a week   .. Poor DH having to look at awful sight of me


----------



## jo1985

I'm sure u ll lovely as u r .
I had sausage mash n peas with kids at 4 now had muffin n pringles LOL


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Pinkcat - can I join please?   I had IUI treatment yesterday and my OTD is 2nd Feb. Can't believe I am on the 2WW, my treatment was nearly cancelled as I responded a bit too well to the Clomid.

Wishing everyone on here all the best of luck.  

Milliemoos


----------



## Milliemoos

Oh rubbish, just realised I am testing too late to be on this thread   Sorry!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi millie.... Bye millie   . Im testing 1st feb hun but staying put as been on this thread from start.


Jo. Im eating lots rubbish padt two days inbetween my veg though   a little treat to myself for going thru so much


----------



## jo1985

Got treat itself hun my treat is my new dress for tom.ngt party Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

What party you going to love? Hope u have fun x


----------



## jo1985

My cousin engagement party she gt engaged Xmas eve Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww, how nice... Take it easy though hun wont you. X


----------



## jo1985

No busting my dance moves tom just gna ll pretty n sit down Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

& drink squash


----------



## jo1985

Ah haven't drunk alcohol since my hol in sept body Been a temple leading up to tx n will b for next 9 months too x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, thats what i like to hear... How many dpt ru? Not much more than me, are you,


----------



## jo1985

Week tom .


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wow, thats gone quick.. It will fly by nw im sure. Still have 12 days left


----------



## jo1985

Yip one week.left from.tom Xx flying by it is x


----------



## incognito

April33.. so sorry about the BFN.. 

The cyclogest I do take vaginally (sorry TMI) and yes defo using a panty-liner.. 

How are u doing bev? Leighsa? 7november? jo1985?

Anyone heard from pops?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Incognito. Im gd thx for asking hun, yeah heard from pops today, she has also posted once or twice today.
She is feeling much better, still very hurt but def feeling better, bless her... Send her a PM im sure she will appreciate it. 


How are you hun,


----------



## Princess H

Hey ladies, wow you've all been busy chatting tonight, I've been out for the evening.

Hey emsoph, congratulations, our 1st BFP     xxx

All of you ladies who are feeling those little cramps, I think your all way too early for it to be af pains, think of them as implantation, PMA PMA PMA      

Helen xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi helen. Hows you? Only had one sharp pain all day, far too early for af & implantation starts tomorrow    5dp/3dt. Apart from that nothing.... Hope your good


----------



## Princess H

I'm ok thanks Leighsa, glad you're ok Hun. Implantation could be starting today. Those lists you posted are only guidelines after all   xxx


----------



## Princess H

Going by that list you sent me, implantation starts 5dp3dt xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah i know theyre just guideline    I am 5dpt tomorrow hun so should start to implant i    They do this time....


----------



## Princess H

They will. They were obviously getting into position today then ready   xx


----------



## Zargus

Congrats emsoph 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for lack of personals. Been chilling tonight with my mate and just having quick catch up before bed. 

I'm nearing end of my 2ww. Test tomorrow. Quite nervous about it cos I think its gonna be a BFN. Wonder if I'll get any sleep!


----------



## incognito

Goodluck vetty!! 

Leighsa & Princess H - lets pray for those embies to get implanted.. think good positive thoughts         

AFM - had this really sharp pain in my left ovary after stretching in bed a few minutes ago - just hoping its not another ectopic   
last night the DH had to massage oil on my lower back cuz it was just excruciating pain. I couldnt lie down on anything other than the floor - and was tossing and turning.. possibly hoping its a sign for all good things to come. I feel nauseous and have a light headache all day - don't feel heavy in the lower tummy anymore though and the cramping is minimal. Just trying to clue in but really dont feel anything symptom wise.. oh and the bubbies are REALLY sore!! Im pretty sure the pregnyl is out of the system by now..the soreness in them went down a bit 2 days ago but o-m-g now they're like untouchable.. *sigh*     for my miracle!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Gd luck for tomorrow hun.


Incognito. You poor thing, i hope ya resting ip hun... How you feeling today? Any better?.


----------



## princess79

Feeling very down today....
Really don't think this has worked for us.
Did another hot this morning (I know.... Too early!) but I just 'feel it in my bones'...
Am hosting a dinner party tonight to introduce 2sets of friends, both of whom are about 6 mths pregnant. Why am I doing this to myself. :-(


----------



## princess79

Sorry that was a 'me' post.... 
Hope everyone else is having more positive thoughts than me.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Princess. Aww sweetie.... Keep thinking positive hun, i cant help but think if you continue to feel so down, is it a gd idea to host this party knowingvthere eill be pg women there, is there any chance of postponing it? To give uourself some time..... What ever you decide hun i hope your feeling later....


----------



## Zargus

Well no surprise to confirm what I already knew, BFN  Feel a bit down about it, but I just knew it hadn't worked. Hey ho, you just gotta pick yourself up n dust yourself down huh. 

No ones at my clinic so I left a message for them to call me back Monday to let me know what's next. Hope I don't have to wait too long for appt to see consultant. No idea what their protocol is for when you can try again but I might ask for my AMH level to be tested. 

Princess79 I know how you feel, got a friend who's about to drop who's coming round mine tomorrow for Sunday lunch. Hadn't seen her in about 4 years, she's recently moved back from tenerife.  She left her husband you see. Well imagine my face, when I met up with her last week to find her 8 mnths pregnant. Apparently she's met someone else. Pregnancy was unplanned (don't you just hate that) she didn't think she could get pregnant cos she'd tried for kids with her hubby! She doesn't know I'm going thru IVF. 

Hubby & I are going to take the dog for a nice beach walk now. 

Hope everyone's tx is going well and you're all managing to keep sane!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Oh vetty sending you huge   , gd to see your ok though n holding up & planning for another go....
Life is do unfair & always to the nicest of people. Xxx


----------



## Tabi

So sorry Vetty, have a nice walk and hope you can start again soon... X


----------



## popsickles1

Vetty im so sorry about your news......big hugs yo u hun x x x


----------



## princess79

Sorry to hear your news vetty. Poo isn't it! Big hugs!!!
Enjoy your walk...
Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi rach. How ya feeling today hun?


----------



## incognito

aww princess79   

Vetty - so sorry about the news hun!! 

pops - good to see u back dear! how are u doing?

Leighsa.. I cant sit on my couch.. apparently its not very back friendly atm.. sitting on a mountain of cushions. Thinking of taking tylenol for the pain cuz thats the only 'safe' drug u can take - does anyone knw if we can use heatpads for pain relief?


----------



## Princess H

Vetty - so so sorry Hun       xx

Princess79 -     that must be so difficult, like Leighsa said though, postpone it for another time for when you're feeling better xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Incognito.... I was the same yesterday with my bavk hun, but only because dh wont let me move off sofa...
Whilst being pupo its advised not to take hot baths or use HWB's hun, for this reason i personally wouldnt recommend a heat pad, even for your back hun. Try take some paracetamol. X hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rory2011

Vetty  . I'm sorry to hear your news it is pants. 

Afm no news really, boobs definitely don't hurt anymore so think that all Simms and hcg shot must be out of my system. I've also had this on my last 2 cycles so I hope it's not a sign of things to come 
Hi to everyone  I wish they could put me to sleep 4 the 2ww as driving myself mad with every twinge/ ache


----------



## popsickles1

need some company girls....jolly me up....not one person has been to see me since my bfn - not even my mum.....but i suppose she is busy running around my sister and her new baby and my other sister and my nephew......there is no reason for her to visit me is there.......after all i have a nice house and a nice home.......

sorry im just feeling bitter....i miss having an emotional supportive mum....well i dont know why i say miss....she has never been emotionally supposrtive....it hurts me to say that....i've always defended her......(oh well its just the way my mum is).......sometimes u just need your mum dont you.......


----------



## Princess H

Oh Popsicles, talk to me any time you like Hunni, I know exactly how you feel. I've never really been close to my mum or dad & I don't get any phone calls to ask how I am. After everything I've been through you'd think they'd be excited about potential grand parents considering the only grandson they have lives in America. My dad has his own life with my stepmum & their 2 sons & don't worry about me. My mum is the least maternal woman I know. Sorry, got a bit carried away there but I know Hunni & here if you need a moan or just a nice chat xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pops. Oh hun wish i could be there yo sit with you n keep you company. Stay strong honey.... Thinking of you.


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi ladies,

I am due to test on 27th Jan, my treatment was IUI.  One more week to go....very nerve racking times!!
Only signs I have had are full breasts, slight back ache and lower abdominal pains, flushed and hot for 2 consecutive nights now.  I am trying hard not to symptom spot and it's so hard............ 

Glad to join this thread....hope we get our BFPs!!! 

Davidaa xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Davidaa. Welcome sweetie,aww i know its difficult not monitoring every little twinge, pain. Not long for you know lovely. Gd luck for the 27th x


----------



## Victoriag

Hey girls, 

I've come to join this thread if you don't mind??  I recognise some familiar names on here already, alright Leighsa xxx

I had 2 top grade embies put bak this morning, OTD is the 3rd Feb, which I knw isn't January but I know people on this one xx

This is my 3rd IVF cycle as you can see from my signature. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all xxx

Vics xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, hi vic... How you feeling hun, hope ya keeping ya feet up...


----------



## Victoriag

Feet are up but I'm bored just keep picking up the iPad and seeing what's going on, on here??


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thats what ive been doing ever since ET, sofa, ipad n sleep....


----------



## Victoriag

My **** will be sofa shaped by the end of the week!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

He he he, im sure youll be fine... Enjoy ya rest, have you got yourself a little bell?


----------



## Princess H

Hi Victoria, welcome Hun, you're on the Bourne hall thread aren't you? I'm doing exactly the same, sat on the sofa all day today cos I'm so shattered. The only times I've got up are to the loo or get food & drink. iPad in hand & telly on. Lovely xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

SNAP!


----------



## Princess H

Fab isn't it Leighsa xx


----------



## princess79

Enjoy it (sofa) girls..... I had to go back to work :-( and am running around after my 16mth old.... (not that I'm complaining about that last part!!!!!!) x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol. Im loving it.... Ive had no time off work in 2 years so enjoying the break n lounging about   


AFM. Starting to get cramp feelings,    That its implantstion as ladt cycle AF arrived 7dpt, im day 5 now, please let me see the 2ww through


----------



## Princess H

Fingers crossed Leighsa, bang on timing for implantation Hun xx

Princess79 - I was back at work this week too but I only did Tuesday & Wednesday. DH is away for the weekend so making the most of having the remote to myself   xx


----------



## jo1985

well girlies the smell off cat food n mushrooms aint agreeing with me tonight my dp is laughing at me gaggin x ha ha 
anyway off to party tonight for my cousins engagement looking forward to getting out off the house but sooo tired anyway prob have pages n pages to catch up on later lol loves u all xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Sounds positive hun... Ave a gd night tonight hun. Loves ya too   


Helen. I hope so hun, could be two things. Implantation or failed implantation/womb lining preparing to shed...


----------



## popsickles1

ive been out......


----------



## Princess H

Have a good night Jo, we're halfway there Hunni xx

Fingers crossed it for the right reasons Leighsa xx

How are you feeling Pops xx


----------



## popsickles1

leighsa i am confident for you hun...you deserve your bfp.......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh pops im not so sure hun.... But there there... We can eork through this together huh...


----------



## Victoriag

Hey girls!  

Just had the best nap!  

Hi princess h yes I'm on the bourn hall thread are you Colchester or Cambridge??

I'm only a sofa girl for a week then back to work for me!  

TBH the 2ww is so easy compared to the wait after you get your BFP and you're waiting for the scan!!

Now what are you guys having for dinner, I need inspiration!!


----------



## nickym

Hi everyone, hope your all as ok as can be and not going too insane on the 2WW.

Seems like ages ago (only last week) when i posted to join this thread, then unfortunately had a really rough time at ET and 3 day bed rest (ordered by Dr)

I cant believe how much chatter !!! i apologies in advise, as i will never be able to keep up !!!  

Welcome to all the other newbies on their 2WW,   

QueenB must say, reading back to your oxo and black pepper .... making me hungry  thanks for posting re the 3dt too

Princess79 hope your dinner party goes as well as it can if youve decided to host still ....  My office is full of pg ladies, and loads of my friends here are pg, in a way i sometimes think it'll give me their pg vibes but other times it just digs the knife in deeper

Sorry to read of the BFN, thinking of you all

Back to work tomorrow for me, after a visit to the Dr for a blood test.  My tx this time is so different to that in the UK...

I hope to try and keep update with everyone more often, 

 xx


----------



## Princess H

Hi Vic, both of my last 2 cycles were Colchester but Spain now.

I'm doing chicken & mushroom in cheese sauce with rice xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Victoria. DH doing chicken n veg stir fry   


Nic. Hi hun...how far into 2ww are you hun?


----------



## nickym

Your all making me hungry again, and its bed time here ...  Im 4 hours ahead

Leighsa i had ET on Wednesday ... havent officially been given a date to test, apparently tomorrow is my first blood test then they'll let me know...

xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Blood test for what hun? I have family in dubai & plan yo go out there gor tx if this one fails again...


----------



## Victoriag

Princess h interesting that you've chosen Spain I looked there as my parents have a place out there near alicante and someone else on a thread last tear had a really positive experience withtheir clinic in alicante. 

Still can't decide what to have f
or dinner


----------



## Princess H

We used a clinic in alicante, they've been outstanding xx


----------



## nickym

HCG apparently... then they know if to change my medication at all ??  I'll find out in the morning for definite.  Wont post to let you know too early as you'll all be sleeping  

Was meaning to ask earlier, is anyone having acupuncture ??

xx


----------



## Victoriag

Must be the same one then!  I think that may be our choice next time if we need it or may get the investigations done there for immune etc as they wre quite reasonable on price.  And so easy for us use.


----------



## Princess H

Could very well be Hun, our one is Vistahermosa xx

OMG, just in the last half hour my (.)(.) have gone really tender. I've been really achy all day but this is the 1st time I've noticed it there. Please, please, please tell me it's a good sign not bad xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Nic, sound good think i will look at going abroad if needed next time as i didnt qualify for a free go as ive had a child naturally 17 years ago... My traetment has cost 6800 here    Just fingers crossed it works and it will be worth every penny and more. 
Pops, well done you on getting out bet it done you some good, and having a new phone to mess around with can be good...
Leighsa yes u do so deserve a BFP      
Hello to all the newbies x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev. Aww thx sweetie... I reslly hope it works, like all of us.... Xxxx


AFM. as mentioned earlier have crampy feelings, eased a little now... I have notice im going to the loo alot (no2) STMI... About twice a day, im not constipated n avent been at all.... Which is weird. Could this be causing the aches im wondering?


----------



## incognito

leighsa: I am peeing alot too.. but then again im soooo thirsty aswell - I have a headache all through the day now.. took tylenol so the back ache is much much better. 
Im not constipated either.. and yes twice a day sounds umm about right hehe   .. looks like we have alot of the same symps.  
I was at the mall and suddenly got SOOOOO hungry I thought I was going to faint, had thai food and it was yummm~

alrighty off to bed ladies.. hope everyone is putting their feet up - praying and thinking positive thoughts!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Its the 1st day I've felt real symptoms, feeling ok now though... Thai food sounds nice Hun. Goodnight love, have a good sleep.


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa, exactly the same symptoms as me Hun, except I've got a tiny bit of brown too but it is tiny so just hope it's from embedding🙏🙏🙏🙏
I'm starving and thirsty all the time x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All - Just a quick one, I'm afraid thats me out this time AF arrived 4:30 am spent the morning willing it to be a small bleed, but now heavy and with cramps to suit.  Will take test on Wed as requested, but guess there won't be any lining for anything to hold on to!!!  Gutted    , but glad to know we've at least got this far.  Am going to try and do Zita West, and move on in a couple of days and look forward to FET 

Good luck to everyone else, sending you all


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I'm always hungry but that's not a symptom, lol... I'm always hungry all year round   . I don't tend to drink much at all but drinks pints but only cause I know I have too. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Benbe. I'm so sorry Hun, big   ... Let's hope FET is your time xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Massive group hug for Benbe      . X


----------



## Princess H

benbe xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gheeze it's been extra quiet on here tonight... Hope your all ok.


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa, ive tried to reply in PM but it wont send as your PM inbox is full aparently?? x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Just deleted some Hun


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa - your fairy is lovely xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Helen, if you click on it you can get your very own


----------



## Princess H

Ooh I might try that tomorrow, it has been quiet tonight hasn't it xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I know, far too quiet.. I don't like it, lol.... Need to give a HUGE SHOUT OUT to wake everybody up


----------



## Princess H

yes WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)




----------



## Princess H

woohoo where is everyone?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

How ya feeling Hel? Hope you've had a nice night


----------



## Princess H

Yeah nice & chilled. Weird old day though xx how are you? Xx


----------



## Princess H

I can't find any more smileys   xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

What's been weird about it Hun? Yeh same here, in my pj's all day lounging about on sofa, could quite easily get used to this   . Cramps on & off all night that come n go....


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Above your text box Hun you will see: (more), click that to see them all


----------



## Princess H

I've been baking hot all day & evening, not been able to cool down at all & then half way through the evening my (.)(.) started aching. They don't hurt to touch they just feel really achy & heavy & they're not very big to be feeling heavy   xx


----------



## Princess H

Yeah that's where I got those others from but there's no more suitable ones xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thats all I get Hun....
I've had sore boobs too, DH said they rock hard, bigger (only 32a)    N nipples are like bullets, lol...
Haven't had sweats though... Put cold flannel on ya head Hun


----------



## Princess H

I'm kinda hoping these are good signs. As I said to my hubby when he rang earlier I don't get sore boobs pre AF normally. I'll ave to if ive got a flannel or something cos I'm sweating my   off here   xx


----------



## Princess H

32a you look bigger than that in your pic xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wonders bras with gel padding, they're brilliant, lol


----------



## Princess H

they're the best xx


----------



## Princess H

Cos I had donor eggs I didn't have the trigger shot so hadn't got hcg in my system from that. I'm hoping if these symptoms are starting now then it's due to natural hcg being produced xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol....    Ya producing lots of it Hun....


----------



## Princess H

Fingers crossed that's what yours is too as the trigger should be out of your system by now I would've thought.

I've known women who have tested every day from ET so they can see when it leaves their system & compare the symptoms. This really does make you go   xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gheeze, yeh definatley, bet tha costs a bomb in HPT's...


----------



## Princess H

OMG yeah I bet it does. I get nervous enough to POAS at the end of the 2ww let alone every day. I'd be a nervous wreck xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww I know.... Right love I'm off to bed... Gotta get some beauty sleep, lol.. 
Goodnight Hun, spk to you tomorrow
Xxxx


----------



## Princess H

Yes me too, hopefully I'll sleep better tonight. Speak tomorrow. Night Hun xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gd night hun xxx


----------



## jo1985

Gd morning all how r we on this Sunday morning ....? Have gd day ladies enjoy s nice diner n chillax LOL .
Party was gd once I stopped feeling sicky, few there but all gdxx


----------



## Princess H

Good morning Jo, glad the party was good. Not long to go now Hun. We're on countdown now xx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning girls,

You ok? Still in bed at the moment having a cuddle with Rufus (the dog)  

Have a good day all, I really must get up soon!


----------



## Princess H

Morning Vic, yes I'm still in bed but definitely shouldn't be. Lots to do before I go to my mums for dinner cos hubby comes home tonight xx


----------



## princess79

Morning ladies.
Hope everyone had good evenings.. Jo - good sign that you are feeling so sicky!!!!
Afm; I had the dinner party.. It wasn't too bad actually. I just put to the back of my mind the tx and concentrated to thinking back to when I had my dd. (I am soooooo fortunate to have her).
Just broke one of my good w ine glasses though,,, :-(
Two more sleeps till OTD!!!
Xxx


----------



## Princess H

Glad the party was ok princess79. Not long to go now xx


----------



## nickym

Hi ladies
A quick sneaky post from work ... can anyone please help me with this question ??
Just had the results from my first blood test after et which was on Wednesday ... Apparently 4 days after here they test for progesterone and estrogen, my results last week were very good, today my levels have dropped, so ive got to go to clinic tonight after work for a hcg injection...
My question is would it be normal to have additional hcg after ET!!?? 
Grateful for any advice.
Nicky xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Id say so hun the more ya body has the better for womb & embryos. Have it hUn, i was looking up these tests yesterday and wish i could have one to ensure i have enough xx


----------



## nickym

Thanks hun do you really think so?? I'll head there straight from work
Hope your all having a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Def hun, rose was telling me that some clinics do them around day 7 to make sure ya body had enough progesterone. My clinic dont do them but wish i could have it done. Im sure they know what they are doing @ sure they wouldnt do it if they thought there was no need. Xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey alll
how is every1 doin?
sorry not bin on 4 a while bin tryin 2 keep busy these last few days are horrendous arent they
excited about testing 2moz but am really scared at the same time so hope AF does not come over nite as i didnt get to OTD last time
pls     for me girls got sore boobs and a light cramp but u neva no
xxxx


----------



## Tabi

Kirstyb1 I know how you feel, there won't be mch sleep tonight!!! Hope we both get what we want tomorrow xx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey tabi so u test 2moz aswell ? scary isnt it do u have an idea of the outcome im thinkin BFN just cos i have cramps but u neva no hope so and gud luck 2 u 2 hunni
  
xxx


----------



## Tabi

Tues tomorrow is D day! Had massive (•)(•)s at first and then nothing, not a thing so am convinced it's a no this time, it doesn't work for lots of people first time I think... Hope you have a nice night x


----------



## Tabi

Not Tues, Mon sorry!!


----------



## bevrossi

Kirsty, Ive got everything crossed for you hun       
You must let us know tomorrow? Are you going for blood test or doing a HPT yourself? So hope its a big fat BFP hunny x x x x


----------



## popsickles1

Girls i need conpany....im bored


----------



## bevrossi

Pops, I'm here hun... So glad ur dad came round and u had a good chat, do u feel slightly better for that I think its just going to take time isn't it? I'm sure if I get a bfn of Thursday I'm going to be exactly the same what is it that you can't get over? Is it the loss? Or that you can't go through it again? Or what do u think it is? Hope you don't think I'm being nosy? Just trying to get it out of u as sometimes a good chat can make u feel back in the land of the living again hun. Have you herd from Leighsa today It's so not like her to not be on here today? Hope she is ok🙏
Love Bev xxxx


----------



## Zargus

@ Leighsa last night.  I was entertaining my sister and her DH, think the boys got bored as sis and I were discussing –in great depth I might add – IVF.  She’s had her 2 failed NHS cycles and is looking at using a London clinic now as she has to self fund, although has also mentioned going abroad as it is likely she is going to need DE.  It’s funny but I’d stuck my head in the sand all day about my BFN, but talking to my sister about it was strangely therapeutic.

Anyone heard from Hopeful about her hcg levels?  I cant find a post from her, she seems to have disappeared. Hope that’s not due to bad news.

Princess79 – glad your dinner party went well.  Was thinking of you last night.

Kirstykb1/Tabi – good luck to you both tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you.

Nicky – don’t know about the progesterone levels but I am going to ask my clinic.  I need answers as to what might have prevented my treatment from working

As well as Cyclogest my clinic put me on 6mg Estradiol every day which they said was to keep the the lining of my womb from thinning too much.  I was given that before I left the clinic after EC and told that should I get a BFP I’d have to continue to take that up to week 12 of pregnancy.  Not sure if there might be issues with my womb which prevented implantation.  I am going to ask if I need to take it sooner at my next cycle.  Anyone have info on this?  

BTW, feel a bit of a fraud on here now I’m no longer on 2ww.  Gonna venture to the negative cycle board later this evening after my dinner guests have gone.  Talking of which, better go check on the chicken and peel some spuds.  Catch y’all later.

x


----------



## Zargus

Hey Pops, I've got to go and do dinner as have people coming round, but I'll be back on later if you're still up.  PS thanks for your message yesterday, I want to write a proper reply and not one on the hoof, so I'll reply to it later.  Nice to have you back here hun

Bevrossi - Leighsa was on here earlier today. She might be having a siesta.  Hope she's ok.

x


----------



## incognito

Pops Im here if you need to talk. Read from bevrossi's post that you had a chat with your dad. I hope your feeling better after getting rid of some of the built-up feelings -


----------



## bevrossi

Thanks Vetty, yeah me too fingers crossed Leighsa is ok xxxxx


----------



## kirstykb1

tabi gunna do a HPT but im not 2 sure yet as my cycle has been know 2 last uptp 40days so am really scared about doin 1 as i usually do 1 then AF comes straight after? mite wait a few days what do u fink?
thanks vetty and bev how r u both good luck 4 thursday bev how was bolton last wk lol xxx


----------



## MrsG2009

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join this thread? Had ET on Sunday with ARGC. Test day 31st Jan.
This is my 3rd round of ICSI but the first with ARGC. Previous treatments were both BFN. This time round we got to blastocyst stage and had 2 embryo's transferred. Everything this time has been so different to our previous clinic, which was in Dubai. 

I hate this bit, think its the worst part? Not using cyclogest since ET, using Prontogest injections. Is anyone else using these or had experience of using these?

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies so not posted much i have been reading tho i hope ur all ok and thinking off u .

cant member whos testing this week so fingers crossed for bfp for all  ...........

afm i m ok not caved in and tested yet .. feeling sicky n general crap but donr know if cuz bit run down but not reading to much into it . test date is soon upon us


----------



## Victoriag

Hi mrsG welcome to the thread and well done for getting to Blast!  

I've heard great things about ARGC and lots of positive results xx

I don't know about the prontogest I'm afraid x. I'm using crinone x


----------



## Tabi

Kirsty I haven't tried this before so am just going to do as advised... Which is POAS tomorrow first thing!! Let I can see why you might want to hold off though - let me know what you decide  xx


----------



## Princess H

Hi ladies, 

Tabi - my ET was same day as yours but I've been given next Saturday for OTD, strange how different clinics are so widespread with their dates, good luck with yours though Hun xx

Jo - not long to go now, try to stay away from those pee sticks till at least Thursday xx

Welcome MrsG xx

Pops - I'm here if you want a chat xx

Victoria - how are you finding te crinone gel? Xx


----------



## nickym

Hi

Masses of luck to those lovelies testing tomorrow     

Mrs G can i ask where you had treatment in Dubai ....  I had my cycle with Dr F, and agree with you there is such a difference to treatment in the UK and here ... 

Am up late tonight as we have our friends from Manchester arriving, looking forward to seeing them and them helping keep me cheerful this next week

xx


----------



## Victoriag

Princess I hate crinone gel I find it irratated me and is awful when it builds upbut to be honest I'm not a lover of cyclogest either To be honest but as long as you get the desired result who really cares xx


----------



## Princess H

Oh I found the build up was horrendous too. I'm glad I've not had to use that again since xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi, sry ain't been on here today, been having new carpets fitted n my house was upside down. Feeling very teary tonight, have bad back & feels like AF is coming, went to toilet and had 2 very very minimal & barely there red spots, very light but just the 2.... Can't stop crying with worry as was this time last cycle AF showed up. To top it off dreamt lastnight I had a baby boy, was so happy n was taking my baby around showing everyone, I wouldn't put him down just kept cuddling him, the dream was so very real & I keep seeing the baby's face in my head...it was so vivid.... I've just text the emergency mobile number (Debbie) to ask if there is anything clinic can do to ensure this does not happen again...


Sry bout me post.


----------



## jo1985

Princess h no pre sticks till sat hun can't do it LOL . Prob poop myself doing it sat . Xx 
Leighsa hang in there hun Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. I've been so calm n gone with the flow this whole time but right now I'm so worried


----------



## incognito

Leighsa.. teary eyed eh? ME TOOOOO - I just had a bawl-out session with the hubs about some stupid issues that shouldn't even matter.. heck I cried at the episode of Kim & Kourtney take NY when Kim goes to Dubai.. hope your feeling better hun.. and don't think about it. This will pass...

AFM.. no spots or implantation bleeding yet.. im getting antsy!! I just need a SIGN!!!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Incognito. Thx Hun, I knw I shouldn't think about it but really I'm tha worried I can't help it.... Only because it happened last time n I didn't even to get to end of 2ww. X


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa, it could be implantation Hunni xx


----------



## jo1985

LEIGHSA I really feel for u hun try to think positively it may just be nothingg  u ve had alot off potching goin downstairs for the last few weeks 
keep us posted hun we are all with u and thinking off u has debbie returned call...  ? xxxx hugs to u


----------



## hopeful39

Vetty & April - am so sorry to hear your sad news  

Good luck to all those awaiting results or OTD.

I may be out of here soon - need to find a "waiting for mc thread".  Just got back from birthday trip away and received results....hcg has increased, but not doubled and actual figure is still very low for dates according to clinic. 16th/150; 18th/500; 20th/860. They are not very optimistic about this continuing.  Can't stop crying.  Off for another blood test and the dreadful wait for a decrease in hcg before I can be given any medication to bleed.  Sorry TMI.

Looks like demise of 6th pregnancy which felt even more precious than the rest because it was a totally unexpected & an unlikely natural.  Feeling really desperate as only 2 embies left & ultra low AMH.  Trying to remember life goes on, but can't imagine feeling like that.  I felt fate was being tempted with those pom poms next to my profile on page 1


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Debbie has just called back asked me to take 2 cyclogest tonight... She said it won't hurt only do me good, n have to go bavk in first thing for another trigger shot (HCG) and they may change cyclogest to gestone.


So going bk to hospital 8.30 in morning


----------



## Briony :-)

Legisha hunni got everything crossed for u!!!      
Group hug for u hunni  xxxx


----------



## solucky

hi everyone!!

lots of reading!!


i was wondering what is the earliest that af can come after et,i am 3dp3dt,is it too early to bleed them out?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Briony, now a little brown discharge... This is not normal with implantation is it?


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa, Hunni I'm so glad they are helping you, don't give up hope yet, stay positive, a couple of spots may be implantation, the timing is perfect   xx

Solucky - I'd say to early at the mo Hun xx

Briony - hey hunni how are you doing? Xx

Jo - glad you're not tempted to test Hunni xx


----------



## jo1985

princess h nope not tempted hun i have ordered clearblue s online as they were on deal but they r for sat xxx

leighsa im prayin all will b ok


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx jo.. Gonna google the brown discharge now


----------



## Briony :-)

Legisha: brown discharge could br sign implantation it around time it be happening hun, can be pinky red, brown, or black colour apparently.       xxx

helen im ok thanks major headache that not shifting at all, crampy feeling, and made a gorgeous chocolate cheesecake and i struugled to eat it as sickly :-( love chocolate    how u? xx


----------



## jo1985

glad i aint the only one googlin i got a burning feeling at the bak off my throat n googling that tonight lol wat am i like ha ha


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Just been googling it, brown discharge is very likely to be implantation.... Phew... Not gonna build my hopes up just yet, will go bk to hospital tomorrow for another trigger shot n take it from there. X


----------



## Victoriag

Leighsa brown us good means it's old blood poppet xx 

Stop googling it will drive you mad darling I know I've been there and you never really find what you are looking xxx


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa, I was the same Fri and yesterday but not red spots its very light brown (TMI) and ive googled and googled all night and aparently its all natural and its implatation even u can get a bleed and have a BFP, as worrying as it is hun just try and focus on something else (know its so hard as ive done nothing but worry for 2 days!!!) But my sheet from hospital says "try and focus your thoughts away from it as you dont want to waste all your energys on it" Thinking of you hunny and sending u big     
Please PM or text me in the morning as ill be so worried until i hear from u. My mobile no is (please PM for mobile number)
Love Bev x x 
Kirsty, Bolton was fine but rainy haha, when do u test hun? x x


----------



## hopeful39

Fingers crossed for you Leighsa that all is good.  Am in no position to recommend "no googling" as constantly succumb myself ...but sometimes too many mixed messages.


----------



## solucky

leighsa,it's too early for ur af isn't it? sounds like it cud be implantation bleed


----------



## Briony :-)

JO: wat did it say bout burning sensation back throat ive had that today and when was driving earlier i had clicking sensation when swallowing wierd lol xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

So lucky. I'm unsure Hun as all messed up with my cycles... I had AF 7dpt on 1st cycle & it's 7th day tomorrow so unsure.....


----------



## solucky

really hope its implantation,so stressfull.i didn't think that we went off our 'natural' cycles..cos we have had drugs etc.i only have 3 periods in a year...you would only be 5dp3dt is that right?


----------



## tigerbaby

I am at the end of 2ww as AF should show tomorrow  
I had bleeding around ovulation this time (at least what the RE thinks) as beta came up negative this time so we are hoping that we get a   still which is what we are hoping for.  If not, RE wants me to do BBT starting with AF.  
Supposed to be severe weather here in the states (as in tornadoes/cyclones) so hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get on


----------



## hopeful39

Tigerbaby  all the best!  And take care in that nasty weather.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

So luck. I'm 6dpt today Hun. 3dt.... My AF normally every 26-28 days but I'm lost now


----------



## Zargus

Leighsa - could be implantation bleed.  From what I have read, brown or pink blood is more likely to be implantation bleed, anything heavier will not be.  Keep your chin up hun, try not to worry, altho I know that's easier said than done.

Hopeful - I'm so sorry hun.  I know what you mean about "tempting fate" as I bought my hpt on Friday 13th and immediately thought that was a mistake.  But dont beat yourself up, you'll just upset yourself.  Hope you're ok, thinking of you


----------



## hopeful39

Vetty - you are so generous with your support despite your own battles. Thanks for your kindness


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful.    That those HCG levels increase for you honey.... Fingers crossed for bloods, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Zargus

Ah you're welcome hun.  I have found a lot of support on this board and it's so helpful.  And I feel like I know you all, after all we have shared intimate things about ourselves cycles, discharge, aches, pains and twinges.  I do wish you all well and hope you get your BFP that each and every one of you deserve x


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Leighsa.  Bit more waiting to be done...always seems to be the way & just trying to stay sane.
Good luck with your waiting and fingers crossed for you that this is the one


----------



## hopeful39

You're a sweetie Vetty - wishing you all the best and fingers crossed that things work out perfectly for you. Take care  
  I agree, the support has been so amazing on this board and it has been a relief to be able to share information with others as we are not sharing info with friends and family "in person" as we do not want to drag them along on the roller coaster ride.


----------



## tigerbaby

hopeful39 said:


> Tigerbaby all the best! And take care in that nasty weather.


So far the weather is staying south and west going towards family but not us so that's kinda good although I don't want anyone to get hurt.

No sign of AF yet so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## hopeful39

Tigerbaby - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok.... Update... No AF flow overnight but still brown discharge, sry TMI. So off to hospital I go for another trigger/HCG jab, this does mean that I won't be able to test on OTD £ will be given a new OTD.... But rather be safe than sorry & this time see through the 2ww....


Tiger baby.... Hope that nasty weather has passed overnight Hun..... Stay safe x


----------



## Tabi

Sorry for the me post...  So it's a BFN this morning as suspected, I was told OTD was 2 weeks from egg collection as I had a 5 day blast put back in. Princess H, you are right about the different clinic test dates being confusing - should I hang in in there do you think? I am symptomless with no bleeds at the moment...

Love to all, Tabi xx


----------



## jo1985

Tabi so sorry hun big hugs to u we don't having much luck on ere atm .
Leighsa gd luck down hosp hun thinking off u .
Have gd day ladies ah monday only means one thing work booo LOL x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh Tabi, I'm so sty Hun. Big   . The dates sound right Hun if you had blasts put bavk but no harm in testing again in 2 days.... Thinking of you lovely. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx jo love.... Have gd day at work. X


----------



## princess79

Tabi
Really, really sorry to hear your news. :-(
My clinic is the same.... Two weekscafter ec. It seems the earliest date, but I guess they have reasoning....
Last time I got a bfp 2 days early so if I test tomorrow (otd) and get a bfn - which I think I will - then I'm going to have to believe it....
Xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Tabi sorry to read your news xxx

leighsa hope all goes well today keep us posted xx

good luck to everyone who is testing today xxx


----------



## Laws1612

hi everyone thought i would just leave a wuick message as i havent for a couple of days !!

Vetty  sorry for your news good luck in the future and thanks for all your advice!!

Queen b - Good luck today i hope it all goes well. stay postive!!

tabi - sorry it hasnt worked for you hun. keep postive and dont stop trying!!

I hope everyon else is ok!! im doing good this 2ww wait is just nearly killing me lol!! i test on 29th!! and wishing my days away!! xx


----------



## Zargus

Tabi -


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi everybody.
Just go back, had HCG jab... OTD now a week later than original, now 8th. Xxx
They said could be anything & to carry on resting up.


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa hope having a hcg jab will help put u at ease thinking off u hun having to wait extea week to test Xxx


----------



## eeyore11

hey girlies! 

i hope you dont mind me writing on here, i just thought i would post a little post, 

i had some brown spotting a few days before my OTD. it was also after the day i was bridesmaid at my friends wedding and was wearing heels for the whole day running around everywhere and it really got me worried but it was just implantation!!!! 

also i have read someone who is struggling with the HCGs not doubling? mine never really doubled every 2 days as the doctors wanted them to, and i had blood test done nearly every day as the doctors were just worried that they werent going up as high as they expected. and when i had a scan i went in thinking the worse and was told there were two heartbeats!!! 

i know someone mentioned they were on progesterone injections - i was on them till i was 13 weeks preg!!! they are a pain in the bottom - litterally!!! hehehe! but they have been worth it!!!

i know how hard it is to wait and you worry about everything - i am a worrier!!! but the best thing i found was not to stress over it nd continued with my life as normal! where as my BFN cylces i bedrested etc. with this cycle i was out and about nearly everyday! and was so much more relax!! 

i had not symptoms though telling me i was preg throughtout my 2ww, or to be honest to this date only symptom (other than weight gain) is i have spots on my forehead!!! 

i am wishing you all the best and hope to read lots of BFPs in the coming weeks girlies!!!! once again i hope you dont mind me posting here! 

xxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## Davidaa11

Ladies,

I need some support here!  Been having these abdominal pains since last night like AF is coming (O God, pls NO!).  Today is the 11th day after my IUI, OTD is 26th/27th!  I cannot even concentrate at work.........I've got this fear and looming feeling of disappointment already.  Don't know what I'll do if this doesn't work (although I know I still have a chance at IVF in May) but I so wish this cycle works.  Another intriguing symptom is that my breasts are so heavy and hard (more than when AF is coming)? 

Have good day ladies, will try to get back to doing some work now ...........LOL!

Dav


----------



## jo1985

Davidaa I'm the same stomach cramps like af is coming really Sore boobs but now more s heavy feeling so am with u hun I'm 11dp5dt


----------



## rory2011

Tabi  sorry you didn't get the news we were all hoping for.
Jo- what did your investigations of burning sensation in throat say? I have had it  a couple of times when I'm trying to get to sleep- not sure if it's just acid reflux?
Leighsa- rest up, glad you got to the clinic this morning and fingers crossed you get good news.
Davidaa I know what you mean. I dreamt my af started last night. I woke up straight away and was scared to go to loo. It hasn't started but now very worried that this is a sign of things to come. Some people get heavy boobs. Mine feel normal now but were tender whilst stimming and stopped over the weekend. 

Eeyore- thanks for the positive story, I have come out in spots- hoping that is a good sign although I am all over the place now trying to be positive but not doing a good job at it.

Hi to all the others, and hope you're not going to  

P.s Vetty, please stay on here, you've been a great support to us all


----------



## Tabi

Thanks all, feeling better about it all than earlier. 

queen B really pleased to hear you have had your new shot, the wait will be hard but hopefully worth it at the end!!

Davidaa, don't panic just yet there is still a long way to go, and sticky dust to everybody else xxx

Jo1985, it looks like we had the same EC and ET dates and yet I was told to test today?! I have virtually given up all hope but there is this tiny glimmer at the back of my mind if I try again in 2 days time...


----------



## jo1985

Rory heart burn or reflux it SD hun.
Tabi Yeah 14 days after blast transfer I was told to test even tho I know can test after 11 days i can't bring myself yo test sat let alone now Xx hugs to u hun Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tabi. Thx love x


Rory. Thx Hun, now at home resting...


Eyesore. Loving a story Hun.... Mine is not spotting it's brown discharge, light in colour but wouldn't say it was spots of it.... Still ike it today 2 days)... Thk you for the post was a great help, to others also I'm sure. Xxx congratulations on ya twins   


AFM. Still have this horrid brown stuff.... Yuk.... Whereas I would of been testing in 7 days I'm bk to square one, now back to 14 days..... But if this works will all be worth the wait.
I've emailed my boss to say I may not be bk Friday n may need extra time... I'm dreading reading my emails


----------



## tigerbaby

QUEEN B (Leighsa) said:


> Ok.... Update... No AF flow overnight but still brown discharge, sry TMI. So off to hospital I go for another trigger/HCG jab, this does mean that I won't be able to test on OTD £ will be given a new OTD.... But rather be safe than sorry & this time see through the 2ww....
> 
> Tiger baby.... Hope that nasty weather has passed overnight Hun..... Stay safe x


Thanks QueenB and hopeful for the well wishes. The weather ended up passing just south and east of here but still has nerves on edge when going towards family and friends.

Tabi- I would say to test day 14 and hope you get your positive. 
Davida- IUI can cause cramping or could be cramping around implantation. 
QueenB- Hope you get your positive after the shot.
jo- hope the cramps are good for you and end up as your BFP.
AFM- Cramping some now...was a few days ago so its been hard to not test test test this cycle but decided would wait until Thursday rather than use all my POAS this round LOL. Plus just had a negative beta Friday, but RE said he thought bleeding was around ovulation. I didn't use OPK due to was trying to not stress now kicking myself for not but maybe still get our  for everybody


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger. Good to hear the weather has skipped past you, feel for those poor people caught up in it though.... Thx for well wishes Hun n    Trigger shot does the jab....


Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

It's all over... Now bleeding. Exactly same day pt tha it happened last cycle


----------



## princess79

Ladies
Did a test today... 1 day early, but absolutely NO line there whatsoever.....
Will test tomorrow on my OTD but think it's fairly safe for me to say that it hasn't worked for us this time....
Gutted, even more so as I think we both naively assumed, after last time, that it would.
Thinking about options.... Self funding so that's a consideration(!)
At least we have a beautiful dd upstairs (not sleeping!), but actually I still feel totally down (thought I wouldn't)...
Will update tomorrow for sure. 
X


----------



## princess79

Leighsa...
SO very sorry.... You absolutely deserve the bfp. Huge hugs.
Xx

What a rubbish month this is turning into.... Come on bfp's!!!


----------



## Victoriag

Oh leighsa xxxx. I'm so so sorry poppet I wish I could make it better for you xxxx


----------



## Tabi

leighsa so sorry, not sure how to send hugs on this but I am sending them... Xx


----------



## Victoriag

Princess I'm sorry to hear your news sweetheart, it's so rubbish!! Words are not enough xx


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa n princess so sorry hunnies thoughts r with u bth this is not proving s gd month x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Spoken to clinic... Said to keep taking cyclogest... But doesn't sound good is what she said.... Obviously! 
Still ave to test but in 16 now instead of 7.... Not quite full flow... Only hope I guess I ave is that 1 embie has come away & hopefully other implanted.... It's like de sa vu.....
Want to know why it always happens on the 7th day though.....


----------



## popsickles1

Leighsa n princess sending u bothe huge hugs 

how u doing jo 

Went to counsellor at clinic this am....told her i had been having suicidal thoughts.....she was was quite harsh saying she would refuse to see me if this is the case.....so i lied n told her im now fine.....i need to discuss things with her.....i suppose it has woke me up a bit....slapped me on the cheek a bit.....feel very odd......


----------



## jo1985

Pops I'm.ok thanks hun nearly there Xx 
Hope ur doing ok hun thinking off u


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx pops love.... Hopefully it was just 1 embie n hoping other one implanted, doubt it though as thought tha ladt time n didn't work... Xx


----------



## April33

Leighsa - I am so sorry this has happened to you again  ! I cannot believe that you bleed so early. Have you been on the same dose of Cyclogest this time that you were taking on your first cycle? I'm no expert but it sounds to me like your progesterone levels are too low - has your clinic been monitoring this?

princess79 - I have heard of ladies getting a negative result the day before OTD and then going on to get a BFP on OTD.   it's not over for you  .

popsickles - don't quite understand why the counsellor said they would not see you if you were having suicidal thoughts, surely it's their job to help you through this difficult time?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

April.... Clinic hasn't offered to monitor this, although I did call them lastnight n they called me in this morning yo give me a HCG jab.... But no monitoring as such, tbh quite angry as made them fully aware of my worry of bleeding 7dpt.... & here it is, happening again..... Can't remember what dose cyclogest I took last time...


Called them today & all they said is sorry, carry on with cyclogest oh & told me not yo build my hopes up


----------



## incognito

Leighsa.. OMG! Are you ok hun? Im soo sorry about whats happening.. its just such a bummer.. lets hope for all things positive for the OTD..
It seems to me that your uterus lining is thin and its not enough for the embiee to implant.. this is something the clinic should have been aware of knowing that this happened last cycle - you should really take it up with them.. they should have known better.. sending you hugs babe!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Incognito... Thx lovely I know I feel so angry, I was at clinic this morning n they didn't even scan me...Jodie is gonna call e before she goes home so will bring it up with her.... Xx


----------



## Princess H

Just got home from work & I can't believe what's happening today.

Leighsa, so sorry Hunni     xxx

Princess79, so sorry too hun     xxx

Tabi - I tested this morning too & got a BFN but everyone I've mentioned it to so far has said its way to early. Don't give up hope cos I'm certainly not. Someone said to me that the level of hcg at 9dp5dt would be too low for a pee stick you would only pick it up on a blood test.     xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen... Sry babe but best of luck with ya OTD.... 


Gheeze what's going on here.....?


----------



## Princess H

We're having a bad day on here today leighsa, we need some good news from somewhere xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww I know... It's nt good at all....


----------



## Zargus

Princess79 – sorry to hear your news   Really hope it was a dud test and tomorrow will bring better news.

Leighsa – so sorry to hear you’re bleeding.  Really hope that it’s not bad news for you hun.  So do you know you have thin lining then?  I had to take Estradiol from the day after EC and was told that was to control the thickness of my womb, they didn’t want it getting any thinner.  I might be wrong but if that’s that why you went for an HCG shot today I’d definitely be taking it up with them.  I was on same dose of Cyclogest as you with the Estradiol

Pops – I’m shocked at your counsellor.  What kind of counsellor sends someone away when they say they’ve had suicidal thoughts?  

I’ve had a downer of a day. Clinic called and told me I have to wait 6 weeks to see my consultant.  Meanwhile I’m left hanging wondering what might have gone wrong.  This treatment process really does test your patience doesn’t it?  I was holding it together pretty well until that phone call, rang DH but couldn’t get my words out, just broke down in a blubbering wreck.  I’m ok now, hadn't really cried about it and I think I just needed to let it all out and stop trying to be brave about the whole thing.  I’m going to see the counsellor next week.  Never been to counselling before, so I’m a little apprehensive about what to expect.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. My lining has always shown nice and thick at follie scans.... But don't know what it's like now......maybe it has thinned out I don't knw.


----------



## princess79

Thanks everyone for kind words... Holding onto a glimmer of hope as today is 8dp5dt.... Just thought that first response picks up really early??
Going crazy.  Met with a friend who has had 7 failed tx... So that kind of put it into perspective for me. Still sucks though!!
Xxxx
Leighsa... When I was early preg with dd I had an onset of bleeding... Cons thougt it was 2nd embie passing out (almost like a blood bubble popping), sorry if that sounds awful and gross... Scared me to death at time though.


----------



## rory2011

Leighsa-   I can't believe this has happened to you. I hope it's not the end of this cycle and as you said perhaps it's just you losing one of your embies.  
Pops- I cannot believe what the counsellor said to you. If she felt that she wasn't experienced  enough to cope with your honest thoughts she should refer you on to someone asap. I hope you aren't having suicidal thoughts anymore and realise that you will get through this it's hard but if we can help, we will.    Give yourself time to grieve and perhaps then you will feel ready for another go. It does take time though.
Vetty- that's crap 6 weeks, can you ask them that you'll accept a cancellation? I know it's best to wait a few weeks but 6 seems excessive.
Princess 79 hopefully you will get your bfp tomorrow...hopefully there just wasn't enough hcg in your system yet. 

I think we all need a big


----------



## MrsG2009

Thanks ladies for welcoming me.

Nickym - The clinic i used in Dubai was actually just on the border into Sharjah and Dr P came recommended.....just goes to show one size does not fit all. Not saying he wasn't good just that he only seemed keen on using a short flare protocol and my eggs just didn't seem to respond well to this. 9 follies on cycle 1 and 15 on cycle 2. We had to have ICSI and our eggs didn't fertilise well at all. We were basically told my DH might have chromosome issues with his sperm. We were devastated and thats what led us to get a 2nd opinion with ARGC. 
This time round we got 19 fertilised embies and got to a day 6 transfer with 2 transferred and 2 able to freeze.

I have no idea how this is going to pan out as all I have are previous memories of my 2WW and obviously they're not fond ones. Just trying not to think about it all too much and not worry too much. I can't change the outcome! We all deserve it so much xxx

Had a blood test today to check my progestorone and have been asked to top up my injection with an evening cyclogest. 

Just got to keep thinking positive and I'm sending positive vibes out to everyone waiting to hear news xxx


----------



## Princess H

Princess79 - were you given 14 days past EC too? I was 9dp5dt today so 14dpEC & tested negative. As I put in my previous post, everyone in the know has told me its too early. I used a first response thinking it would pick any hcg up but the hpts are not always as good as they claim especially for IVF. I'm going to test again on Thursday or Friday. If you've had a late implant then there won't be enough in your system yet. My DH reminded me a little while ago tat when I ad my shock natural BFP I tested when I was 4 days late & the 2nd line was very faint. Don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey all
what a horrible day it has been for us all
leighsa wat a shame in fact im not even sayin that 2 u like u have say u may have 1 little embie left stay strong n keep praying i know i will be 4 u..
princess im sorry 2 hear ur news
pops that counsellor want reporting that is disgusting
well sorry girls but i have more bad news AF came this morning right on q however i have had a strange day had spotting this morning then awful AF 2 the point where i had 2 come home from work they was that bad but not in the usual pelvic area juston my left side extreme pain so went to be feeling awful and really sick
weirdly i woke up 2hours later feeling fine and no bleeding.... really do not know wots goin on havent tested tho due to what happened this morning do u girls fink this sounds like a n eptpoic pregnancy like my friend has suggested i hope not any advice?
im going


----------



## princess79

Princess H - thanks for your words... I am at the lister clinic in London, and they always tell people 14dpec... But it does seem early.  Tested 2 days early (12dpec) last tx and got bfp, so was going with that, but they do say every pregnancy is different.... Have absolutely no symptoms, whilst when I had a shock natural pg in the summer I had loads of symptoms...
Hope we both get bfp in time, will ring clinic tomorrow and see if they want me to continue with cyclogest? Are you on cyclogest? Are you going to continue taking them?
X


----------



## popsickles1

Think we have all had a bad day......i still cant get over that my counsellor said she couldnt see me if im getting suicidal thoughts.....i did tell her i have no intentions....just thoughts.....

I went to see my baby niece last night n it was fine......so proud of myself....ive also organised a girly  for sat.......


----------



## bestbees

Hi Ladies, 
wondering if you can help me? Im 11dp2dt and last night i started bloating, woke up in the night with pain in my hips and then today Im soooo bloated, only just got throught the day at work. So bad that walking and standing up straight hurts. My back hurts too. I feel like i did just after ec. Otherwise Im fine, sligtly sore breasts but thats it.
should i test? or ay other good remedies?!

sorry for the me post, i havent been keeping up with eeryone.

Bestbees


----------



## Princess H

Hi bestbees, that is exactly how I've been today xxx


----------



## bestbees

How many dpt are you? are you thinking of testing?


----------



## Princess H

I'm 9dp5dt today, tested this morning & got a negative so going to test again in a few days time for more of a chance xxx


----------



## bevrossi

God Ladies this has been a terrible day for some hasnt it   
Pops your counciler is un beliveable, i cannot believe anyone whould say that to you when in such need as u are   
Leighsa, im still hopeful for you hun and maybe its just 1 of your little emby's gone to emby heaven     Also ive said before i think, on my sheet from hosi it says some women bleed then go on th have a normal pregnancy, fingers crossed hunny  
Kirsty, oh no poor you but as ive said to Leighsa above? Maybe this is the case with you too   
PrincessH, i would just test everyday form tomorrow if i was you and praying u get a BFP   
AFM, i feel strange today still spotting and have been since Fri, very pale brown and tiny bits when i go for a wee(TMI) but feel really bloated today like my belly is stretched to the max, cant explain its weird... Not sure if its a AF on the way or what   
All others fingers crossed for u all, sorry no personals but just come in from work and need to give my DH some TLC   
Speak later 
Bev x x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi bev love, just wanna say thx for ya text messages...such a lovely person   . I understand what a saying Hun and I know there could still e a chance but I think I already knw it's over plus, my clinic didn't sound too confident about it x


----------



## nickym

What an awful day for everyone on here,  hoping and   tomorrow brings better news for us all.

Hopeful39 - a friend of mine had very low HCG levels at first they were rising, but not as the clinic expected, however they did keep her on medication and monitor her, and now shes about to give birth to a little one ... 

Leighsa - hope your injection went ok this morning, where did they do it your tummy or lower back/bum cheek area ?? my acupuncture lady out hear says that to help the uterus lining red raspberry leaf tea is good, not sure if you can find it anywhere.  Hope clinic have called and are able to settle you a little

Popsi - i think as the others are saying you need to report your counsellor, surely thats her job to help, guide and support you ... not tell you ... oh well your on your own   

Mrs G ive heard really good things on Dr P, we purely chose Dr F as at the time we didnt have a car and hes easy to get to.  Are you still living in Dubai or back in the UK permanently ??

On the topic of cyclogest ... im interested to know now many times a day and also ... erm no easy way to say this front or back   

Hope the sun is shining on us all tomorrow xx night ladies xx


----------



## jo1985

Nicky regards to cyclogest I do front door morning back door night only because excuse tmi but if do bk door in morning I was needing to go loo ASAP and defeated the point . Hope that off help


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Micky. Jab was fine today but 2 hours later started bleeding. No positive reassurance from clinic when I yold them... They did jab in my stomach Hun.... Cyclogest I use vaginally.... But may have to do other way now as bleeding... I have raspberry ea Hun but at EC they advised me not to drink anymore


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok just been on phone to Debbie at clinic for bout 20mins.... She gonna put me on gestone gonna call me in morning to go collect it, worth a try although that needle petrifies me...


----------



## bevrossi

Nicky, back door morning and night i do, so easy especially with a plastic glove on, at 1st i was petrified at the though of it as my clinic said my only choice was back door until ET.... (TMI) but its fine i can assure you...
Leighsa,   sending u lots of      and lots of     text me tomorrow and let me know how it goes hun x x x


----------



## kirstykb1

full flow AF now im out this month girls
gud luck 2 every1 else especially u leighsa hope 2moz goes ok luv
xxx


----------



## solucky

wow,loads of reading   

sorry to hear of the news of some ladies   

i have a slight pain on my left side,i imagine that is where my ovary is,any ideas? i'm 4dp3dt


----------



## bevrossi

Oh Kirsty, im so so sorry hun, that horrid vle AF, how many days where u? I think u were roughly due to test similar time to me? 26th where u?
I cannot beleive what a crap few days it has been for so many people   my friend has also just had a BFN too and its her 3rd go the poor thing   . Life can be so very cruel sometimes ladies and i dont quite know ehat to say to each and everyone of u who have had ****ty news this last few days....
Im pooing myself now for Thursday     my OTD and desp to do a test, but my DH said he would go mad if i test early   
All u ladies who have had ET/EC best of luck to u all x x x


----------



## kirstykb1

thanks bev was due 2 test 2day but AF came b4 i had chance  
good luck 4 thursday hun
   4 u 
xxxx


----------



## popsickles1

Hi girls.......

i just thought id 'pop' in (ha ha) to say that i am so so so so so sorry for the lack of persona's......but i wish you all luck and i am so sorry for those of you with bfn's......i just wanna say that youa re all amazing ladies.....amazing!!!!!


----------



## bevrossi

Thank u Kirsty, and once again im so sorry x x x


----------



## MrsG2009

Nickym - I had also heard good things about Dr P but have to say my experience wasn't the best. I do know people he helped to get pg so not saying he's bad just that his treatment protocol didn't suit me. Are you in Dubai still? I'm just back in the UK for the treatment and depending on the result of this one, potentially longer but DH has had to go back as his job is there. I have taken a year off, for which I feel extremely grateful. I work in a nursery school usually and my boss gave me the time off. 

Cyclogest - my clinic advised me from the beginning to use back door. 

Queen B - I hate those gestone needles too. I am living back with my parents while I'm in the UK and thankfully my good old mum is doing them for me, have to say they do make you feel quite bruised. Best advice is to use an ice pack before to numb and then bung it back on straight after. Certainly does ease it a little bit. I don't put the pack in the freezer though, too cold. I find getting it out of the fridge is a nice temp xxx

Popsickles1 - I cannot believe that about the counsellor?? My friend is a counsellor and she was appalled when I told her your story! As if this whole process isn't difficult enough as it is. 

So sorry to hear about people getting their AF. It totally sucks.  xxxxx


----------



## pensacolamom

Hi ladies...I had my beta done today and it came back BFN.  We are trying again ASAP!!


----------



## princess79

Officially BFN.... Obviously gutted but was already resigned to this...
Already thinking what to do next. Dh wants to wait a few months, I say crack on!
Thanks to everyone for their support.
X


----------



## Victoriag

Aww princess that's rubbish xx. So sorry xx


----------



## jo1985

Princess so sorry .
Really hope we have gd day day today n sum gd news soon.
Thinking off u all Xx


----------



## Zargus

Morning all.  

Princess79 - so sorry for your BFN  Loving your attitude though, crack on indeed.  I feel the same only I have to wait so bloody long to see my consultant.  OK so it's probably not really that long a wait in the grand scheme of things, but in my head it is!

How's everyone else doing?  Leighsa, how's things with you today?


----------



## bevrossi

Princess79, so sorry hun rubbish that is, but yes get things moving asap keep your mind occupied   
Leighsa, hows u today hun?  
Morning Vetty   
Good luck to everyone today if ur having EC/ET
AFM no symptoms today and OTD 26th       
Have a good day ladies 
Bev x x


----------



## Princess H

Morning ladies, so sorry for all te BFN's.

When I posted on another thread that I'd tested 9dp5dt another lady put this link on for me to read. Any of you other ladies who are also testing around the same time it may be worth reading this. I'm not giving up hope. I was given 14dp5dt as an OTD for a reason so I will be testing again

http://www.fertilityauthority.com/blogger/sif/2010/11/23/waiting-beta

Lots of love

Helen xxx

/links


----------



## jo1985

Princess h makes interesting reading . I'm 10dp5dt today test date nearly here xx


----------



## Princess H

Stick with it Jo, I soooo regret testing yesterday now, I wish my hubby had have been more strict on me xx


----------



## jo1985

Ah thanks Hun don't give up hope , my dp.not keen on early testing but I'm too much off a woss to test x


----------



## melmel

Mornin all,

Hows everyone doing 
Am really sorry to hear of the BFNs and am sending u lots of  .
Goodness i have not been in for days, so sorry am a bit clueless to whats been going on?!?!?!?!
But i really hope every one is well and not going to  ....

AFM.... Been in a real dark place for the last few days, hence not coming in here?!?!?!? But feeling ok today.. Its my OTD 2mo and am petrified  
Have just started getting quite sharp pains this morn....  I really hope its not AF pains   
HOLD ON TIGHT LITTLE BEAN, HOLD ON TIGHT XXX
                                 

FOR US ALL 
mel xxx


----------



## annan1975

Hi, sorry to read that some of you have already had your Af, but heartened to see that many of you are just waiting to get up and try again.
Nickym - I'm also with Dr F.  My OTD should be 2nd Feb, but they called yesterday to let me know that my first test will be sat 28th Jan.  I'm 5dp5dt.
Princess - bearing in mind I've been asked to go in for a blood test on day 9, I'm really quite anxious.  Hope it works out for you on the OTD. 
Melmel - I've just read your post and am crossing everything for you, you must be under tremendous pressure knowing this is you last go.  Best of luck for 2morow.
I'm not entirely sure where I should be posting as blood tests on the 28th and possibly the 31st and the 2nd.


The very best of luck to you all.


----------



## rory2011

Mel good luck for tomorrow  

It's not been a good month so far   for those waiting for test dates.
Afm I have been. Ins right state this morning. Tmi alert. This morning when I went to the loo there was a bit of pink stuff. I sometimes get this prior to af so thinking that our journey maybe over. I have some spare cyclogest so have aken one this morning to see if it will go away. I am hoping it's just one of the blasts not sticking and the other is still ok  
Test day is thurs but have a horrible feeling t will be another bfn


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

After speaking with nurse lastnight she told me to still test on 1st, so OTD is back to the 1st....
Told me to test 2nd & 3rd also....


----------



## Tabi

Thanks for the article Princess H, I haven't quite given up hope entirely after my 9dp5dt bfn yesterday and will be testing again on sat at 14dp5dt!


----------



## Zargus

Bev – not long to go, keep your chin up hun

Melmel – really hoping you get your BFP tomorrow.  Got everything crossed for you.  

Rory – try not to worry, might just be bit of spotting.  From what I’ve read it’s a very different colour to normal AF so fingers crossed it’s nothing

Leighsa – how are you?  Really worried about you, you’ve gone awfully quiet and it’s not like you.  

x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vetty. Had a rea
Ad day yesterday Hun, was very down n couldn't bring myself to talk about the bleed otherwise I'd burst into tears, cried my eyes out on phone to hospital n haven't even yold my mum....


QUESTION. If my periods are every 26-28 days, every month & I was on LP... When should I of expected AF? Is now about right or too early? At 7dpt


----------



## rory2011

Leighsa I'm not sure. The drugs mess everything up as it's a controlled cycle so if af turns up 26-28 days then theoretically it should be 12-14 days after ovulation or ec? I think? Wouldn't take my word for it! Theoretically the progesterone should keep af away but we know that doesn't always happen. Usually in a normal cycle af starts when progesterone goes down and oestrogen starts to rise but as we're drugged not sure what really happens.


----------



## Zargus

PrincessH - just read that article.  I am one of those who just had to know, but only to confirm what I already deep down knew!  I dont regret testing a couple of days early at all.  I was disappointed but I didnt give up hope because I knew it might have been wrong and it actually softened the blow for me when I did test on OTD.  That said, I am really not sure what I'll do next time.  I might actually be patient and wait!  Then again...

Leighsa -    I dont think you can gauge when AF will come on IVF as it's controlled by drugs.  As hard as it is I think you might have to sit it out and wait.  Try to keep positive though, your clinic sound like they are doing all they can to help which is brilliant.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Rory, vetty.... Guess I'm just reading too much into it n should just let it be. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Please please please can I have some positive filled bubbles


----------



## nickym

Hi
Thanks for sharing that article, made me smile in a way as it is nicely written ...
Leighsa hope your feeling ok, are you working or resting up ??
Rory try not to worry too much, i keep reading on forums about a little spotting and implantation etc ...
Anna did Dr F clinic actually give you a test date ?? im not really been given one ... when did you have EC / ET ?? My dates were Sunday 15th EC and Wedesday 18th ET... We may have been in the next bed area  
  xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Nick..., I'm resting up Hun supposed to be bk to work Friday but gonna take some extra time xx ill reply to ta email now Hun x


----------



## janetsteps

Hi ladies
Im sorry Ive hardly been on. My PC has been a nightmare and has just kept randomly deleting posts! arrghh!! Im determined to persevere today!
To all of you with BFNs, Im so sorry, its so hard. sending you all   
AFM- HELP!!!!!!!gave in today and POAS 11dp3dt. OTD 16dp3dt (sunday) It was BFN. What does everyone think? Feeling a bit scared and dare not tell DH, he will go mad!
:-( Janet x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Janet it may be far too early yet Hun... Just pretend you didn't do it, don't tell DH If he won't be happy & test again on OTD.... Xxx


----------



## janetsteps

Thanks Leighsa and Ive got everything crossed for you too. 
I kept telling myself before i tested that it was maybe too early and that i would be fine if it was negative and just test at end of wk.  Then i came home and gave in to the devil the is Google! Now my head is all over place. I just know Im going to need all my willpower not to test everyday.


----------



## Zargus

Just sent you some bubbles Leighsa

Janet - think it might be a little early.  I'm not going to tell you off for testing early though, I did (but only 2 days before OTD).  It can change and from a personal point of view I'd sooner it change from negative to positive than the other way round.  But I wouldn't advise testing every day - you'll go


----------



## princess79

i second that!!!  i am a POAS addict... and all its done is made me   Having said that it did kind of 'let me down gently'...


AFM; i rang up the clinic to tell them bfn, and asked about point of continuing with cyclogest.  she said i could for up to 48 hours - if i wanted 'piece of mind'... and to test again in 2 days (11dp5dt), but didn't sound hopeful.
I guess they think that if its not bfp at 14dpec, then it isnt to be....
will probably test in a couple of days anyhow if af not arrived, but just having a fully loaded cup of caffeine now!!!
xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thanks Janet. Xx


Vetty. Thx for bubbles love. X


Princess. Sorry to hear ya news love, def test again though in two days....   


AFM. Now have me gestone, petrified of doing this but hopefully will stop the bleed...
Very teary n fed up again today......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok.... 1st ever gestone jab accomplished, was fine n didn't even feel a thing.... I did however get a bag of sausages out the freezer n froze my bum for 3 minutes 1st. N hey presto that huge needle was a doddle. X


----------



## janetsteps

Well done Leighsa!    Will be worth it if it works! xxx


----------



## jo1985

Well done leighsa my tests came bk today was not expecting them till Fri Omg they starin at me LOL tom will b 11dp5dt Ahh I'm naughty LOL


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

That's great jo, can't wait to see you post ya BFP x


----------



## jo1985

Ah leighsa I ve not been tempted to test at all but now Ahh LOL


----------



## bevrossi

Leighsa, well done hun very proud of u    
Jo do u mean ur blood tests to see if ur BFP i would have to have a look at them, when can u test hun 
AFM, im desp to test now but my DH will kill me and knows how many tests i have so will most prob be checking to see if 1 has gone lol... Ive had bit more brown today   it does make u worry doesnt it   
Bev x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Go n do one Hun.... I'm sure ya pg with symptoms you've described x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev.... Just put my phone on charge hun so I could text you.... Xx


----------



## bevrossi

Think i just herd my phone beep upstairs, ill go and get it now hun, hope ur ok      

Bev x x


----------



## jo1985

Bev my clinic just asks for poas at 14dpt x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

It was me..... Lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo... Go do one love....


----------



## Briony :-)

Jo: Wat make hpt u buy? Not brought any yet as would be too tempted lol xxx good luck gun praying for ur BFP xxx


----------



## jo1985

Briony clearblue early . Mayb wait bit more still early x LOL x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Well Hun whenever you do I look forward to seeing ya positive result. X


----------



## jo1985

Bfp Xx


----------



## princess79

congrats jo - that's absolutely brilliant news.... xxx
enjoy it!


----------



## bevrossi

Jo really?  Im so happy for u hun well done u   How many days ago was ur ET?
Leighsa u so make me laugh in ur tests hun    
Everyone else quiet tonight?? 

Bev x x


----------



## jo1985

Bev et was 14/01 so 10days ago .


----------



## bevrossi

Jo, oh my god im so tempted now to do 1 but so scared    mine was 13th but a 3dpt so think i should just wait till thursday, bet u are just thrillled hun? x x


----------



## jo1985

Sh I just can't believe I caved bit had a feeling I was Cuz off sickness but am chuffed shocked shaking and everything else LOL 
Wait till Thursday hun Xx


----------



## hopeful39

Have been away for a day so sorry to not include responses to everyone...will get there.
Nickym - thanks for the hcg news about your friend; gives me lots of hope.


----------



## bevrossi

Jo i bet u are hun, im soooooo made up for u    group hug for Jo xxx
When did u start feeling sickly? Ive felt a little bit today and i have just eaten something and its seems to go? Have u had any cramps or spotting Jo? i need to know all now so i can compare lol x x x


----------



## jo1985

Felt nausea Fri but Been bad since sat which was 7dp5dt but smells r killing me to no spotting cramps were like af now more like as if strained tummy pulled muscle x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Huge   Sweetheart, I'm genuinley so pleased for you... Some good news for a change


----------



## hopeful39

Jo - good to hear your happy news; you be feeling ecstatic  
Bevrossi - good luck; sending you lots of positive vibes for your wait
Leighsa - ohmigosh, you have been through a torrid time; am keeping everything crossed for you that there is still a chance you will get that BFP

Princess & Tabi - am so sorry to hear your sad news    Wishing you all the best for the future.

Pinkcat - thanks for the addition of the icons either side of the pom poms on page 1; felt like a fraud with pom poms due to my slow rising/low hcg.

Again, am sorry if I've omitted people, purely unintentional as been away for a day.  My thoughts with those not getting the good results they deserve.


----------



## jo1985

I'm changing the bad luck so all bfp from.now on x 
THANK u to u all so shocked happy we r not telling anyone till atleast after our 12 wk scan Xx


----------



## bevrossi

And i 2nd that Jo thrilled for u x xx


----------



## bevrossi

Jo i so hope ur right at changing all the luck to good    
Thanks alot Hopeful im as nervous as hell now just need to know


----------



## hopeful39

Popsickles - you have been such a massive support here to me and others and I was very sad to read about your awful experience with a counsellor.  Am thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Loclot2

ICIS.  27th Jan


----------



## hopeful39

Loclot2 - wishing you good luck and strength for the wait. 

Quick update:
Went to unrelated hosp routine checkup ysterday, and spoke to fertility clinic for latest results and mentioned I was in the area...they said to come in and see the dr and discuss my latest hcg results - still rising but the rate of rise is considered poor for where the actual levels (lowish) are at the moment in relation to my dates.  They were concerned about an ectopic and wanted to exclude that by scanning me. 
Hcg so far: 16th/150; 18th/500; 20th/860; 23rd/1950
Scan revealed no ectopic; what appears to be intrauterine pregnancy but still too early to tell according to the dr and he emphasised that he is not prepared to make a call either way. He acknowledged that hcg levels are low and rate of increase is not ideal, but that he has seen viable pregnancies result from low levels before and that he cannot discount this pregnancy.  So he has suggested I have another hcg blood test on Tues, 31 January.  If level has decreased it will mean I am miscarrying.  If there is no decrease in hcg levels he will scan me on Wed, 1st Feb.  So officially 1st Feb is my scan date.  Just more waiting for me; so definitely don't feel like I deserve the "pom poms" yet with things up in the air......Know I'm not the only one thought; many others enduring a wait.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful. Pray that you ET those all important & positive result on Wednesday Hun. X


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks Leighsa - I know next Wednesday be a big day for you too.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeh I'm trying not to think about t to be honest Hun.... Still bleeding & pretty sure it's AF, doesn't seem to be easing off at all.....


----------



## hopeful39

Look after yourself Leighsa.


----------



## Loclot2

hopeful, many thnx  wishing u all the best on wed


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I will do Hun, thk you xxx


----------



## popsickles1

Congrats Jo Hun x x x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks pops x.


----------



## janetsteps

Congrats on your wonderful BFP Jo!


----------



## tigerbaby

Congrats on the BFP Jo sorry been out of pocket just been on chat on here mostly trying to learn more  
Leighsa- hope it turns out   for you too. 
I think this is a bust month for us  and our furbaby had to go get some training and I've been all alone and a bit down


----------



## nickym

morning 
how lovely to start my day off with positivity !!!
huge congrats Jo   lets hope and   your going to set off a trend on here now for success !!! xx
hopeful39 - try and remain as positive as you can till your apt next week,   
leighsa how are you today hun, is the bleeding any easier ??
good luck to anyone testing today ... fingers crossed for more good news
nothing new with me, my stomach still feels wierd and crampy, im only 7dpt so a long way to go yet ... 
xx


----------



## janetsteps

Morning everyone.

Just to let u know 12d3dt and I'm bleeding :-( long road is over for me. 
Good luck to everyone still to test this month and beginning of next xxxx


----------



## jo1985

janet so sorry hun hugs to u . xxx

thanks to everyone for well wishes means so much to me . and pray all works out for u all .


----------



## Loclot2

Good morning lady's..... Sorry didn't have the time to post and share as am new here! Am n my 9dp3dt and feeling my AF just down there ready to spot!! 

Warm Congrats Jo   n have a safe 9 months trip...

Janet never give up hope always there!! Did u inform ur clinic?

leighsa hope u r doing fine!

Nickym nice 2 hear u r n Dubi  , am from Abu Dhabi

Deep Prayer   all of u


----------



## nickym

Janet sorry to hear this    thinking of you
Loclot hi  hows AbuDhabi this morning?  
Just realised ive a wierd tongue this morning and dodgy metally taste in mouth ... anyone else with this ?  Must try and post from my mobile rather than logging in from work, just incase anyones monitoring ...  will try later

xx


----------



## carol69

Morning Ladies,

Congratulations to Jo on her BFP    

nickym - thats a really good sign, metallic taste  

AFM -     for me yesterday, first time in 11yrs, absolutely stunned. 

Good luck girls
Carol xxx


----------



## rory2011

Carol congrats    
More good news I hope that is a sign of things to come for all those waiting.

Janet  I'm sorry to hear your news


----------



## melmel

Sadly its all over for me........

Thanks everyone for all your support and i wish you all well xxxx


----------



## Loclot2

Carol congrats on ur bfp  

Nickym Great morning n AbuDhabi.... I had this metallic test exactly the same day as u  7dpt I hope good news behind it

Any one got this weird test and got bfp?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger" thk you Hun.... 


Nicky. I'm ok thx lovely, bleeding has eased off now but don't know whether that's from the gestone injection i did yesterday or if it just happened naturally.... When is your OTD Hun? Sry I've totally forgot   


Janet..." oh sweetie, I know how a feeling I started with brown discharge for day n half before bleeding on 7dpt... I'm day 9 now n it looks as if it's stopping now. Big hugs    Just remember its not over Hun, lots of people bleed in early pg"    


Carol.            




Mel. Oh lovely, I'm sorry, have you just tested...


----------



## melmel

leighsa...yeah at 5.30 this morn i could hardly sleep all nite for dreams of the worst and the worst came true. A BFN.

thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Nicky. http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&hl=en&tbo=d&source=hp&q=metallic+taste+in+mouth+pregnancy&pbx=1&oq=metallic+taste+in&aq=1&aqi=g3&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=1856l10647l0l12365l25l11l2l8l6l0l1059l4953l0.1.3.2.2.0.2.1l17l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d70ed776e5039ce&biw=768&bih=900

A very good sign of pg apparently.

Mel. Oh love, it's awful, I really am sorry Hun.... I'm gonna be another to test neg.....are you gonna try again?

/links


----------



## Loclot2

Good 2 hear u r feeling better Leighsa...
Just wondering ! U had the same ET as me but my test Jan 27th urs Feb 1st do ur clinic have longer waiting period?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Loclot. Possibly but it also depends on embryo quality & day of transfer etc....


I had 2x 7 cell embies put back on day 3 - 16 days but did say I could do it earlier xxx


----------



## Loclot2

I had 2 embies  one 7 cell  2nd 5 cell put back on Jan 16th


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Was it 3 days padt EC hun


----------



## janetsteps

Thsnks everyone. I'm going to do a test when I get home to confirm but bleeding v v heavy now. Getting away from work at 12 so can go and watch mindless tv. 
:-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Janet... Oh Hun doesn't sound good..... Sending you huge       X


----------



## Briony :-)

Girls does anyone know. Just been toilet and some clumps crinone gel come out (sorry TMI) and it was tinged brown? This normal? Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony.... Sounds ok Hun... Could possibly be:


Old blood coming away from EC
Start of implantation
Am I right in saying your 7dpt, if so implantation MAY be a little later due to the 2 cell embies you had put back but they still could of divided n developed in time...... I wouldn't worry Hun.... Brown discharge is always good..... As long as there is no bleed.....b


----------



## Briony :-)

I'm 8dpt only literally when crinone came out on tissue. Nothing else. Xxx


----------



## Loclot2

Ya dear


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

It's prob nothing Hun, try not too worry Hun.... I'm sure it'll all be fine, you ave all same symptoms as jo did, gotta real good feeling about you Hun xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Thanks hun. I'm
Still too scared get hopes up. Xx


----------



## Loclot2

Just weird what's going with me!! I use to have Diarrhea on my af 1st day bleeding am having same thing exactly with af cramps but no even spotting!! It's just driving me crazy .


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. I know it's scary hun.... But try take your mind off it love.... I never try to get my hopes up anyway hun, always better for me tha way. X


Loc. didn't quite understand your post Hun. Are you spotting or bleeding?


----------



## Victoriag

Briony it's perfectly normal poppet don't worry xx. It's a side effect of the build that you get with crinone Hun 

Sorry TMI but I used to have to clear out every now and again cos it irratated me xx


----------



## bevrossi

Carol, fab news hub so happy for u
Mel I'm so sorry Hun, stay strong ❤
Leighsa, glad to it has eased a bit fingers crossed for u Hun....
Afm, I'm just a dithering nervous wreck for tomorrow I'm so so scared and I don't know why? I'm trying to reassure myself if it's bfn I will just have to save again, so it's not over but I just can't shake this fear away 😥😥😥😥😥 fingers crossed. Please all send me some positive vibes as I seem to of lost all mine thus morning😏xxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Bevrossi blown u 15 bubbles. Thinking u hun xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev.... Oh Hun, I'm really thinking of you, try not to think Its gonna be a neg Hun, it may be BFP...... Try stay focused lovely, you stayed strong for so long...
       That you get the result you deserve & will be thinking of you tomorrow        
Also sent you some positive bubbles 

If ta wanna chat Hun a have my number just call, anytime xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev. Just matched Briony's bubbles, also sent you 15 good luck ones xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loclot2

No dear am not thnx good! it just feel like my 1st day of AF with all the symptos I use to get


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies how r we all.

bev im keeping everything crossedfor u to have bfp hun 
leighsa how r u now hun still bleedig or has eased ..?

hi to everone else thinking offf u all hope u dont mind me sticking round for a bit 

phoned clinic this am glad was the nurse who answered is the one is like im bookd in for 7 wk scan 16 feb . don another test this am and nothing came up ... so just bought clear blue digital and says pregnant 2-3 weeks so feel relieved and can let it sink in now xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Loc, lots of women get symptoms of AF coming but never does & go on to get BFP.... Stay strong Hun n don't think about it... X


Jo.... Don't be silly hun, your part of the family... You stick around til way after the baby is born   


AFM. Thought bleeding has eased off overnight but just went too loo & how wrong could I have been, shoulda known I'm never tha lucky.... Guess it really is over for me, bled for too long (3days)


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa- sorry that you are still bleeding some  
Briony- hope you get your  
Janet- sorry you are bleeding heavy  
jo- I am so glad that you got your   

AFM- I'm cramping like AF should be here but no bleeding thus far


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger.    AF stays away Hun... X


----------



## jo1985

thanks all just ana echo what been said i had af cramps in first week but from 7dpt i been nauseas and now got more like streching pais than af.

realy wana widh u all the best ladies af pains dont necessary mean all over xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo. Loving ya ticker Hun..... Snap!


----------



## bevrossi

Thank u girlies, u lot really do keep me sane.... 
Thank u so very much... 
Leighsa I will Hun thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Zargus

Janet -  thinking of you

Nickym – funny metallic taste is a good sign hun

Carol – congrats on the BFP, 11 years trying?  Wow, so inspirational for the rest of us.  So happy for you.

Briony – try not to worry hun, like Leighsa said, brown is generally ok

Bev – hang in there hun, not long to go now.  Sent you some bubbles

Leighsa –  really sorry to hear you’re still bleeding.  I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better but I’m thinking of you hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx guys....


----------



## Briony :-)

Bubbles please!!! Xx


----------



## Zargus

Blown some bubbles your way Briony x


----------



## Briony :-)

Thanks vetty xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

15 bubbles blown your way Briony. Xx


----------



## jo1985

Briony blown u sum bubbles


----------



## rory2011

Blown u some bubbles Briony.
Leighsa it's crap I'm angry that my silly body can't make a baby. Only prob. I  have I slow amh. It's hard to hear when people get preggers at drop Of a hat and then I feel bad for hating them that they can have it so easy.  On here we all know the pain of desperately wanting a baby.  It's crap. 

  for all those waiting for otd. I'm hoping that the rest of u will get good news.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Rory, I totally agree Hun n feel the same way.... I've today bought 6 clear blue digital tests, not that I'm gonna need them but may as well.......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

QUESTION.
Had 2 embryos put back.... Started with brown discharge for a day then bleed for 3 days

If one of my embryos have implanted & other didn't then surely i wouldn't be bleeding for so long right?


----------



## bevrossi

My understanding Leighsa is.... Brown is implanting.... And red is maybe 1 enby coming away but my sheet from my clinic states " brown is commen, red can appear but don't panic too much as lots of women bleed red and go on to having a normal pregnancy" I hope this gives u hope as it would if I was u❤❤❤❤❤ what do ur clinic say? Have u called them today? 
Try and stay positive lovely as hard as it is, and I'm just a mess and have only had a tiny bit of brown so god knows what ur going through gorgeous girl xxxxxx


----------



## tigerbaby

Bevrossi- I have heard that brown and red is a good sign, too.  
Leighsa- not sure but there is still hope    
Rory- that has always been hard for me but I just keep   even though some days I feel so angry  
Jo- when do you go for blood HCG or do you?
Briony- I blew a few bubbles your way.
Victoria- thanks for the advice  
Vetty- thanks for all the support
Loclot- sorry you feel like that  

AFM-  I am cramping and took a test again today and negative but still no AF so its quite confusing


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww bev thk you lovely    Haven't called clinic today hun, tbh yesterday they weren't too positive so how am I supposed to be I have a real gd feeling bout you though Hun as brown is a huge sign of implantstion, as you knw..... Can't wait to hear ya result.... X
Also thinking if bleed is just the one embie coming away then surely wouldn't bleed for 3 days.... I mean embies are not that big. Xxxx


Tiger thx Hun xx


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa I'm not sure but don't give up hope I know u know ur body but keeping holding on till otd .
Tiger we do hpt then get bked in for scan 3 weeks later .x


----------



## Loclot2

Leighsa i had 1 of my friend who did ivf she had af cramps on and off, on her test day she did the blood test same day she had red bleeding like af so she didn't bother to call the clinic as she felt its over! next day the clinic called her to inform her that shes prg and have to see the Dr  so i think still hope is there 

lets try to be positive as we can


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx loc Hun., I have heard lots of similar stories.... Just don't know why I'm feeling it's over.... May because cause of what happened 1st cycle.... On explanation really.


Jo. How it feel Hun being pg?


----------



## jo1985

leighsa dont know dont feel no diff at the moment lol just nauseas but otherwise okxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ya must be ecstatic.... Glowing n really buzzing just knowing ya growing a baby


----------



## bevrossi

Think mine is all over too ladies, I've just bled(((( I'm totally devastated but will still do test in the morning, but I'm not hopeful((((( 
This is horrible so so cruel x


----------



## Victoriag

Bev so so sorry xxx


----------



## bestbees

hey ladies,

i dont want to get peoples hopes up or anything, and if things are over they are over, you know your bodies best. However my mum told me that when she was pregnant with me she actually had the first 3 periods. They were lighter but still, Im here, and she went on to have 2 other children and one miscarriage, all natural,

nervous and excited for otd tomorrow - out for a four course burns night meal tonight and had to cancel the 6 whiskey tasters that were on offer! hope its worth it!

Bxxxx


----------



## tigerbaby

Well told Dh to pick up BBthermometer that way when AF starts will be ready for this next cycle.
I took an OPK and pregnancy test both negative as some say OPK will pick up pregnancy before HCG test so figured would see and both negative so not much hope left here.  My DH told me to take it easy but since all coming up negative don't see where it will of course according to RE only 10dpo so I guess just wait.  

Bestbees- thank for the kind words  
Leighsa- hoping you get a big   soon  
Bevrossi- so sorry  
Jo- keep us posted on the scan  
Loclot- sometimes its hard to stay positive but we try
Victoriag- thanks for being so supportive


----------



## Tabi

Been avoiding ff for a few days, but am genuinely happy to see bfP's like Jo's. It must feel so lovely for you and it gives me hope that it will work for me next time   just hope it won't be too long until those of us that want to can try again! Look after yourselves everybody, hope to see some of you in the April/may 2ww thread!

Tabi xxx


----------



## jo1985

Bev so sorry hun. Still test x 
Leighsa I  am estatic but still feels unreal at th moment haven't sunk in feel feel weird saying I'm pregnant after wanting to for 6 years


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bev, my bestie... Oh love I'm sorry, although it doesn't mean you can't get ya BFP sweetie, test first thing n text me.... Lots n lots of luck darling for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you....


Jo. I bet Hun, gonna take some time to sink in.   


Tiger. Thx lovely 


AFM. my boss Allen up for cuppa n a bouquet of flowers for me & a gift from our vendor, she lives in hong kong & sent a red envelope with money in (£1) supposed to bring prosperous n happy year.... So sweet. Oh when she was here booked another week off, have to ake it as sick though with 1st three days unpaid as apparently this is the law? Not sure as never taken sick before. X


----------



## hopeful39

Leighsa - so sorry to hear of all you are going through; am thinking of you.
Bevrossi - sad to read your latest post; but still   for you   
Tiger - sorry bout your preg test neg; but as you say only 10dpo, so maybe still some hope for you. 
Tabi - wishing you all the best for next attempt   
Loclot - thanks for the positive vibes!
Carol - what fantastic news; am very happy for you. 
Jo - good luck for the scan wait


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful. Thx Hun... Tryna stay positive.... Xxx how ru?


----------



## Victoriag

Leighsa you may want to question that sickness thing Hun as I don't believe hats the law? 

I believe you can self certify for 5 working days sweetheart or get signed off by the doc and tey have to pay you!  You should not be unpaid poppet no way!


----------



## hopeful39

Hi Leighsa - you are brave staying so positive hun!! I know it can be a struggle when faced with so many "hurdles".  I'm ok thanks - bit up and down; but mainly ok; and trying not to drive my poor DH   with all my "scenarios" about whether or not this is actually working.  Wish I could just knuckle down and quietly sit out the wait and get on with other things; but not too be....I'm obsessed!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hopeful, I'm the same... Have to say I'm not feeling positive at all, really struggling too... Wish I could, my DH get mad at me for being so negative.... I guess he has a point... Here's some     For us   
Xxx


----------



## hopeful39

Absolutely Leighsa - lots and lots


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Well thankfully bleeding has stopped, after 3 days though x


----------



## hopeful39

Leighsa - you be feeling relieved.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeh I am Hun, but still think it was AF n should never of arrived n still feel its over x


----------



## hopeful39

Sending you lots of hugs Leighsa


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

AFM. 7dpt: 2 small pink spots, very clearly spots & brown discharge
        8dpt: bleed for 2.5 days.


Does this sound like implantation?


----------



## hopeful39

Leighsa - wish I had knowledge/experience on board to give you some facts re implantation bleeding, but unfortunately not.  So just wanted to re-iterate that I have everything crossed for you that you may still have the result you desperately want.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww thk you darling.... Ya kind words mean a lot to me. Mwaah xxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Legisha: im not sure hunni im afraid.  But have got everything crossed for u hun     .  heres a massive group hug and tons baby dust xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony.   Wow that's a lot of wishes, lol... Thx do very much hunny xxx


----------



## Briony :-)

i found this not sure if it help? xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. I love it.... So very true. Xx any more symptoms Hun?


----------



## Briony :-)

no hun just cramping now everything else gone, off bed hun.  Hope tomorrow  brighter day hunni.  loads love xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gd might lovely, have good sleep... Lots of loves xxx


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa- its hard to say but I think it may lead to a    
hopeful it is so hard to be sure if implantation and thanks for the hope 
Tabi- hope it works for you this next time also

AFM- still cramping some cervical mucus but no af yet guess there's still hope  
I've been sending some bubbles out today and just want to say to everyone 
plenty of babydust   for all those still waiting or starting treatments soon


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger, thx Hun... Have blown you 20 bubbles   . I love tigers too..... So gorgeous x


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa thank you as we all can use as many positives as possible   and bubbles are just one way....hope you sleep well tonight as notice it is late there in England here it is just now 1835.  I've been in chat some too.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol.... Yeah it's 12.45 here,will be going up soon.
Where are you Hun?


----------



## tigerbaby

United States, South Central, Arkansas....just wanted to make sure you was doing okay


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah I'm good thx Hun, had some stitch type feelings on my side, unsure f this is a symptom 10dpt.
Wow, would live to visit US
X


----------



## popsickles1

I went to Florida was faaaaaaabbbbbb


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pops, have uou guessed it yet?


----------



## tigerbaby

I'm in the middle of the country near the gulf right above Louisana which is beside Texas hope that helps as Florida is on east coast its southeast of here and I have been to Panama City beach, Florida has some nice white beaches pop....Leighsa I left you something on your profile


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww honey, how lovely. Thk uou so much....I love candles, have them everywhere st home & love flowers but love the words more..... mwaah babygal....


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa- you are very welcome   and hoping you get your   soon


----------



## Loclot2

thnx sweet tiger 

for my i already had all the symptoms i use to have prior my AF but still no bleeding .
my test suppose to be 2morw but her in my country Friday is off day so i will do it on Sat.

praying for every one waiting


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Loc.... Gd 
Uk for test tomorrow lovely   


Tiger. Thk you do much.


----------



## Zargus

Ooh I had no idea you could put things on people's profiles.  Off to look now...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Any joy vetty?


----------



## rory2011

Bfn for me  it was what I away expecting as started spotting on tues.

Thanks for all the support you guys are fab and I hope everyone goes on to get their bfp's


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh Hun, big hugs.... Thinking of you, I'm so sorry. Xx


----------



## rory2011

Thanks leighsa. It hasn't been such a shock as knew it was over the other day. Now have to pick myself up and start thinking about what next. 

How are you getting on with injections, I' glad to hear ur bleeding has stopped. Let's hope it stays away now so you get ur good news.


----------



## popsickles1

rory so so sorry about your bfn sweetie biiiiig hugs to you all


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gd to hear it Rory, still big hugs though.....injections ok although my bum is feeling very bruised, lol.... Will never go bk to cyclogest now. Ooh I'm not so sure Hun, may be joining you shortly. Xx


----------



## Princess H

Hi ladies, sorry I've been off the radar for a couple of days.

Congrats Jo so happy for you Hunni xxxxx

Leighsa, how are you now? I've read back a few pages but not all of what I've missed. That is correct about the sick leave though the first 3 days are unpaid, you get paid from day 4 onwards. That is law, not so good for those of you who are employed but an advantage for those of us who have small businesses & employ people. It stops staff from taking odd days cos they don't feel like working that day xxx


----------



## popsickles1

i am signed off till Monday - with my rota i go back to work next Wednesday........very nervous about going back to work but i have asked one of the girls (who has a bit of a loud mouth on her if u get my drift) to ask all the other girls not to mention my bfn and just to act as if nothing happens. Because i have to be professional so i don't want to get upset before i see patients......


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Helen, thx Hun... I don't mind as really not ready to go back yet until after OTD, I'm ok thx, bleeding stopped now but still unsure if was AF, nw feeling very sore down the since it stopped...


Xxx


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa, that's good that there allowing you the time off Hun, it's good to have nice bosses that understand. I should just add to the sick leave bit, that is rules for SSP statutory sick pay. If you work for a large organisation they may well have their own sick pay scheme that could work differently but most smaller employers work off the governments SSP scheme. In case there's any confusion xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx for the info Hun xxx


----------



## tigerbaby

Loc- I've been cramping but no bleeding so not sure what will happen guess I should see soon enough I will at least wait until the weekend to test again.

Vetty- I didn't until I accidently clicked on Leighsa profile and its actually quite easy to do.  

Rory big   and will be   for you a   soon

pop- hope you get better

princess- glad you are back today 

Leighsa-  praying for a big  positive for you


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok I'm 10dpt & just tested which quite clearly showed a huge red line, just the one x
Thought it be be positive cause of the HCG shot..... OTD is in 6 days, guess I'm out too


----------



## popsickles1

i thinks its still early days for you leighsa - cause its 6 days till your otd hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I know Hun, but I had a HCG shot Monday so if anything the poas should of shown positive...


----------



## Loclot2

When the world says , "GIVE UP," hope whisper, " TRY IT AGINE"

Rory sorry 4 bfn hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jodie just called, she said 3 days is too soon for test to pick up HCG as it takes some time to work through body, has to go through over, kidneys etc before secretes into urine...
She said this is why they always advise 16 days before testing....told me to take test on OTD as planned but said not to worry as would of been a false reading....


Phew x


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa-   for your  
Pop- agree with you
Loc- thanks for adding hope   and advice


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger. Thk you lovely   


Xxx


----------



## hopeful39

Rory, sorry to hear the sad & disappointing news.    Wishing you all the very best for next go!


----------



## kirstykb1

hi all
just wanted 2 say congratulations to all the BFP
and to all those who have had bad news
good luck 4 nxt tym every1
xxxx


----------



## Princess H

Leighsa, I don't know who Jodie is nut that's very interesting what she said about hcg though xx

I did a test on Monday at 9dp5dt & got a BFN & did another yesterday morning at 11dp5dt & still got a BFN. I'm booked in for a blood test on Monday morning for confirmation or to see if a miracle has happened xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jodie is my nurse at clinic Hun.... Gd luck for BT let's hope you get the result you deserve x


----------



## Princess H

Thanks Hun & you too Hunni xxx


----------



## incognito

hello all.. just checking in to see how everyones' doing. 
Im lurking around here.. just haven't been able to post much. 

hugs to all those that didn't get their BFP's this time around. Please don't lose hope.

I tried to go through the thread as much as I could, so if I missed any BFPs congrats!

To all new 2ww-ers - lots and lots of          for you!

AFM: Just lazy to the max. Its almost 6am here and Im just plain nauseous. The boobs hurt still and I haven't managed to have any spotting which they say is pretty common as some women just don't spot at all so Im hoping that being 11dpo I should be ok. Just trying not to really really think about it too much incase it hasn't worked out! Went to the pharmacy and bought an HPT but now chickening out about it... don't have the energy to do it so just going to wait for OTD!


----------



## tigerbaby

Leighsa & princess- here's to your  
Kirsty-thanks for the luck as we can sure use it  
Incognito- Good luck on your test   


So it looks like another   for us.  Spotting today and the negative pregnancy test don't leave much hope.  I figured it would be with such a low progesterone CD 24 (7..  So we start BBT for my endocrinologist as he think we will ge our   from BBT moreso than from an OPK with this PCOS stuff so we shall see.


----------



## rory2011

Tiger   good luck for the future. We will get our babies one day ( just hope we don't have to wait too long)


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger, oh honey..... I'm sorry.... Very best of luck for ya next tx.... Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Tiger sorry hun thinking off u xxx


----------



## Zargus

tiger.  Really sorry to hear your news


----------



## tigerbaby

Rory- I hope we don't have to wait too long either 
Leighsa- I expected it would come just not sure if it will stay as still just spotting which is quite odd for me and thanks for the well wishes.  
Jo- When I see other   like yours, it gives me hope and as long as we are living that hope remains.  

AFM- I'm still barely spotting but its quite odd for me. I usually don't spot much before full flow.  Still hoping others get their  .


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Tiger baby

sorry for your news xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Tiger... Mines been weird too on 7dpt started with 2 pink spots, then brown discharge followed by a bleed a day later, bled for two n a half days, stopped night before ladt but still getting tiny bits of brown discharge totally different to a period but my body had been through a lot... Already know wha my outcome is n already planning on saving for next tx.... Sending you huge hugs hun....


----------



## Briony :-)

Hey ladies just quick question. Pain started again and had brown spotting with one small streak fresh blood in it? Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Hun....could be implantation Hun, try not to worry sweetie.... Ya testing in a few days aren't ya?


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi Hun I'm 10dpt. Test Monday xxx


----------



## incognito

Goodluck Briony, try not to think too too much about it .. 

I test monday too


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Not long hun, could be a bit of late implantstion  


Gd luck for Monday incognito


----------



## hopeful39

Briony & Incognito - good luck for Monday!  Thinking of you both.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi hopeful. How ya feeling Hun?


----------



## Princess H

Hey girls, I booked my blood test for Monday morning at 11.30. That'll confirm it once & for all for me. Looks like there's a few of us testing on Monday then xxx


----------



## popsickles1

good luck to all testing on monday


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Helen. Gd luck for BT Monday Hun, we got a ** page if you wanna join

http://www.********.com/groups/175588842545169/175728909197829/?notif_t=like

/links


----------



## Princess H

It won't allow me on it Hun xx


----------



## hopeful39

Ok thanks Leighsa....though time is dragging now.  Trying to stay sane and stop googling low hcg  

How are you feeling?


----------



## hopeful39

Princess H - good luck for Monday's test; thinking of you.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ya welcome Hun, yeh I'm gd thx just chatting yo girls on new ** page... 
http://www.********.com/Leighsa224
Here's the link f ya wanna join xx

/links


----------



## popsickles1

princess h ive pm'd u


----------



## Princess H

Is it a secret group? Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

No, lol


----------



## Loclot2

hi every one.... its all over for me to  just go my bfn

prayer for the rest of us


----------



## popsickles1

I'm so so sorry loclot sending u big hugs x x x


----------



## hopeful39

Loclot - am so so sorry to hear your sad news!   Take care of yourself.
xx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello...sorry I'm little late on posting this but my OTD is today 29th Jan...Can I be added to this long list too?


----------



## Laws1612

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on for a few days just to let you know bfn for today and arrival of af!! Xx


----------



## nickym

Hi
So sorry to read of the recent BFN,  
Theres lots of us testing the next few days,   Ive been to Dr this morning for my HCG... Typically all my symptons of last week have totally gone, and im laiden with cold, feeling really feverish, but cant take anything just incase ...
Incognito are you also in Dubai ? Where did you have tx?
  all round xx


----------



## jo1985

So sorry to hear off more bfn thinking off u all luck has gota change soon x


----------



## popsickles1

Sorry to hear of more bfn


----------



## incognito

thanks ladies.. just hoping that everything goes ok tomorrow       

nickym Im in Doha.


----------



## Loclot2

parying for u incognito and nickym


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Ladies...I had this FET(with 2 embies onboard) on this 22nd and today! I got a BFP...I am soooo happy today! After 6 long years of my marriage life I finally conceived today.In the meanwhile I had 1 IUI,3 times ICSI and this time 3rd attempt of FET just worked for me.

I just could not believe when the doctor said Congratulated to me!!! I just dont know how to express my feelings now...what to say...lol!

Congrats 2 all who already got BFP's   

So sorry to those who got BFN...Next time will definitely be your time...Just keep praying!   

Good luck who will be testing soon.    

I will just say to my all my friends...NEVER GIVE UP HOPE...coz you never know what's awaiting u!

Lots of love 2 all


----------



## rory2011

Lolclot  and laws sorry to hear you're news  

Congrats still waiting. So pleased for you.   we all get good news next time


----------



## nickym

Congrats Still Waiting !!!

Im confused, had a call from Clinic earlier saying that my blood results were back, the nurse was really cheery on the phone ... said that my estrodial was 485 and something else was 22 ... but ive got to go back tomorrow for another blood test.  Cant decide if this is good or bad !!??

Please can anyone help ??

xx


----------



## incognito

Im not sure but whenever my nurse called about the estradiol levels and such she said that the higher the better! So hopefully its good news 

AFM: im scared to pieces for tomorrow.. bought a HPT but don't have the heart to do it. I just feel exhausted and could sleep for hours and hours.. my (.)(.) aren't as sore as they were before but they are still sore. Just hoping for some good news tomorrow . 

Stillwaiting: COngratulations hun! Such amazing news -

Loclot & Laws: Im soo sorry about the BFN -

to everyone testing tomorrow and in the next few days G'luck!!


----------



## Briony :-)

BFP girls xxx


----------



## Princess H

it really does only take one Hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

I know I feel bad being so happy when their so many people still struggling and all the bfn's. In just fonna take hubby work then will come do personals xxx


----------



## jo1985

Congrats briony and still waiting so hsppy for u bth Xx


----------



## janetsteps

Briony- HUGE congrats on ur BFP!!!!! Don't feel bad tho, I hope I speak for all of us that got a BFN when I say that while we are devastated it hasn't happened for us this time, we are always delighted for others as we know what a long, hard, cruel road this can be, so shout it from the roof tops girl!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## nickym

Huge congrats briony!!

I've been for another blood test today as my levels yesterday were
Inconclusive but I can't stop googling now

Good luck to everyone testing today 

Xx


----------



## popsickles1

Congratulations Briony


----------



## incognito

its a BFN for me ladies.. still no sign of AF and if it doesn't arrive til the 6th I have to go in for another beta HCG to confirm the BFN - so I guess OTD is now 6th Feb. The doc said it was unlikely but he has had cases where the fertilization occured later and therefore showed BFP's a week after the first OTD. 

pretty bummed as of right now but I know everything happens for a reason! and if AF does show.. we'll just start back up


----------



## popsickles1

So sorry incognito


----------



## Briony :-)

Incognito I'm so sorry hun. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Briony. Huge congratulations lovely, please don't feel bad hun uou have been through a lot n so deserve this.... Xxxx I'm sure all of our times will come too. 


Incognito. Oh I'm sorry Hun... Big


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

For me, 14dpt. OTD 1st (16days)


----------



## nickym

Incognito and leighsa so sorry to read your news xx
Hugs, thinking of you both
Xx


----------



## ceri.b.

Hello my name is ceri, I have been a member on this site just under a year now. My parner and I started our first cycle in February 2011 9 eggs collected 6 fertilized, 1 put back froze 5 no luck on the first had another put back in June still no luck 3 failed the thawing process which left us with our last frozen embryo which was put back on the 20th of January using the gestone injections this time.... Much different been feeling slight cramp style feelings if that's what they are as I don't and never have suffered with period pains. I do get a little confused with what you ladies mean with bfn bfp af and all the other bits   Some feedbck would be very much appreciated as I feel like I'm on my own and have ben since he start my partner is great and very understanding he's the much stronger one out of the both of us.... Good luck and sticky vibes to you xx


----------



## Loclot2

Congratulations Briony   relax and enjoy bfp.....

Incognito and leighsa so sorry to hear that!! 
  our times will come one day!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ceri. Welcome Hun & gd luck for ya tx (treatment)
BFN = big fat negative
BFP = big fat positive
AF= your period
OTD= official test date
DH = darling husband
DD = darling daughter
DS = darling son. 
POAS= pee on a stick test


If there's any more just let me knw Hun 


Thx loc & nikki xxx


----------



## nickym

Hi girls,

Sorry for the me post and the negativity !!!

Isnt this difficult enough with ongoing problems ... for the 2nd day now im left in limbo with the clinic.  Yesterday and today my Estrodial and Progesteron levels have been good, but my HCG yesterday was 22, today its 21 ... so theyre telling me that under 5 isnt a viable pregnancy, therefore mine possibly is ... but then ive got to have more bloods in 2 days to see whats happening ...

Dont we go through enough without adding more stress onto this !!! 

Any thoughts ladies ??

xx


----------



## ceri.b.

Thank you queenb it makes sense now


----------



## Loclot2

I know how this feels just adding more stress to the 2ww! 
Through reading alot of lady's have late implementation! So the hcg still low as it take time to reach blood! Just try to stay positive dear......
   4 u a bfp


----------



## keldan89

Congratulations to all the  

Big   to all the  

Xx


----------



## Princess H

It's all over for me again. BFN confirmed today with a blood test that showed hcg as undetectable. Good luck everyone still to test xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Princess so sorry hun xx. It was the same for as well Hun so we are in it together xx. I started spotting last night and had a huge bleed at work today, my director had to send me home xx

It's so tough xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh Helen, big hugs honey   
Xx


----------



## Princess H

Thanks girls. The clinic are going to ring me in the morning to let me know he soon we can start again xx

So sorry Victoria I'm glad they sent you home so you didn't have to go through too much at work xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Gd luck for ya call in the morning Helen xxx


----------



## nickym

Princess/Victoriag so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Princess n Victoriag-so sorry 2 hear your news!    Dont worry n dont stop giving up.Even I have been trying 2 conceive for 4 yrs now n finally my time arrived! I got a BFP day before yesterday but still worried as this is just the early stage!

So all u ladies out in here...keep  me n others in your prayers.    

Good luck 2 tomorrow's testers!


----------



## hopeful39

My thoughts go out to all those who have had sad news!!   
And congratulations to any more BFP's.

AFM, had blood test and scan late yesterday -  my hcg result was not great...had increased, but not nearly enough.  Had scan land no heartbeat detected.  Dr saying still a 50/50 chance and he is not prepared to say I'm miscarrying yet....because if I ovulated late then the 3mm crown rump length he saw on the scan is ok for the dates, but obviously if I ovulated earlier (and we have no way of knowing) then potentially development of the embryo has ceased.  So he's booked me in for another scan on Thurs, 9th Feb and he said we will need to definitely see a hearbeat then and a crown rump length of at least 9/10mm otherwise I will be miscarrying.


----------



## rory2011

Still waiting congrats on ur bfp
Hopeful I hope u get good news on Your next scan.


----------



## hopeful39

Thanks for your good wishes Rory!


----------



## popsickles1

Hi all


----------



## hopeful39

Hi Popsickles!


----------



## nickym

Morning all

hopefull have sent you a pm ... think im joining you on the levels not increasing enough ... have everything crossed for your next scan on the 9th

hope everyones well, wasnt sure if to move over to the feb chat now ?? or if those of us still in limbo will post on here ...

xx


----------



## Loclot2

Hopeful & nickym    for u


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month......so this thread comes to a close.  
Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. Pinkcat x


----------

